# Todesschwinge - Der Kampf



## Sixe (18. Oktober 2010)

Hey BuffedCommunity!

Mich wurmt seit einigen Tagen ein Gedanke. 
Nun kommt ja relativ bald Cataclysm raus, und Todesschwinge soll halt bezwungen werden. Jedenfalls am Ende des Addons. Gut, dacht ich mir, wird sicherlich mit dem ganzen Feuer und alles ein toller Raid. Mal 'ne Abwechslung zum vielen Schnee und Eis in Nordend. 
Nun dachte ich aber an Todesschwinge selbst. Illidan und Arthas waren in der Story, die aus WC3 eigentlich jeder kennt. Deathwing dagegen ist um einiges weniger bekannt, würde diese beiden aber von der "Macht" her, in die Hosentasche stecken. Einer der fünf Aspekt, Aspekt des Todes, mit der Macht der Drachenseele, etc. 

Der Kampf gegen Arthas und Illidan verlief, bis auf einige "Special"-Phasen eigentlich recht simpel. Einfach war es nicht, aber auch nichts großartig aufwendig gestaltetes. Also so richtig großartig. Musste ja auch nicht. War ja "nur" Illidan und Arthas, eigentlich Randfiguren einer viel größeren, umfassenderen Story (Sargeras usw.). Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. 

Jetzt aber kommt Deathwing. Allseits gefürchtet, eines der mächtigsten Geschöpfe, das Azeroth je bewohnte. Eine richtige Legende, episch wie es im Buch steht, unantastbar, unbesiegbar, unverwundbar. Einem, der in der Lage ist, ganz Azeroth zu zerstören. Im Vergleich zu Illidan und Arthas eine Steigerung von gefühlten 500%.
Und wir sollen so jemanden umhauen. Mit 25 episch equipten Spielern. Nicht jeder wird es schaffen, aber ich schätze mind. 3 Gilden pro Server werden ihm das Handwerk einmal die Woche legen. Einer Legende. Unantastbar, unverwundbar, nahezu allmächtig. 
Egal, wie episch sie den Kampf auch gestalten. Egal, wie toll Todesschwinge am Ende aussieht. Egal, wie toll seine Drops sind. Und egal, wie toll die Instanz gestaltet ist. Nichts wäre theoretisch genug, um einem wie ihm das Wasser zu reichen. Und dann sollen WIR ihn auch noch töten können.

Selbst bei unserem kleinen Arthi, dachte ich an einen Kampf epischen von Ausmaßen, dass z.B. die Todesritter des Raids storybedingt Arthas helfen müssten oder irgendetwas in dieser Richtung. Nichts.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen, denn ich schaff es nicht, es in die richtigen Worte zu packen.


MFG Sixxe


----------



## Düstermond (18. Oktober 2010)

Sogar mit 10 episch Equipten Spieler wird es möglich sein Deathwing zu töten, WENN es der Encounter zulässt bzw. der Encounter überhaupt statt findet.
Deathwing ist zwar Leitfigur des Addons, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass wir ihn am Ende töten, oder gar gegen ihn Kämpfen müssen. Gut, das hat man von Illidan und Arthas auch behauptet und schlussendlich wurden sie doch zu Loot verarbeitet, aber ein winziger Funken hoffnung besteht, dass diese epische Figur auch nach unserem Austoben auf Level 85 bestehen bleibt.


----------



## Hurkie (18. Oktober 2010)

Naja Malygos war auch einer der Aspekte, nämlich vom Blauen Schwarm. Deathwing ist der chef vom Schwarzen Schwarm. Sogesehen passt es in das bisherige Schema rein.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke wir bekommen wie im Kampf gegen Arthas wieder Support von unsern Helden.

Thrall wird sich ja einer Fortbildung bei den Elementaren unterziehn um evtl Deathwing zu bändigen. Es bleibt abzuwarten, ich selbst bin sehr gespannt auf den Kampf...immerhin hat der Kerl in 2:36min komplett Azeroth zerstört.


----------



## >DieKuh< (18. Oktober 2010)

Wo genau liegt jetzt die Diskussionsbasis in diesem Thread? Ich versteh nicht was du uns mitteilen wolltest, nur dass die Kämpfe gegen Illidan und Arthas simpel waren aber ansonsten hab ich nur blah gelesen.


----------



## Tounho (18. Oktober 2010)

Von BC aif WoLK wars ja auch ne Steigerung um 500% und die meisten ham den LK gelegt. 
Außerdem dauert es ja eh noch 1/2 Jah bis man gegen Neltharion kämpfen kann. 
Blizz wird es nicht unmöglich machen. Außerdem legen diese 3 Gilden pro Server den LK HC plus Erfolge inerhalb von 4 min.


----------



## Sixe (18. Oktober 2010)

> Wo genau liegt jetzt die Diskussionsbasis in diesem Thread? Ich versteh nicht was du uns mitteilen wolltest, nur dass die Kämpfe gegen Illidan und Arthas simpel waren aber ansonsten hab ich nur blah gelesen.




Dann lies bitte nochmal genau und denk drüber nach. So schwer verständlich ist es auch nicht.


----------



## meisterkidi (18. Oktober 2010)

jaja verstehe schon aber .... (wow buch band 4 gestern oder so elesen) da hat kadgar irgend so nen low cast gemacht der die rüstung entfernt und so deathwing auseinander genommen der floh dauraufhin und ließ sich seine rüstung neu machen .... also maybe needet man nen mage im raid für seine undurchdringliche allzumächtige rüstung denn es wurde so beschrieben das ihm keiner der mächtigsten zauber kadgars oder so was anhaben konnte (feuer gegen feur= fail eis gegen feuer= verdampft , arkan gegen rüstung = reflektiert zum teil also kann ich mir sowas in der art vorstellen weil in den büchern spielt er ne relativ große rolle 

hoffe konnte iwi helfen oder wenigstens verwirrung stiften =P 
lg


----------



## Deis (18. Oktober 2010)

>DieKuh< schrieb:


> Wo genau liegt jetzt die Diskussionsbasis in diesem Thread? Ich versteh nicht was du uns mitteilen wolltest, nur dass die Kämpfe gegen Illidan und Arthas simpel waren aber ansonsten hab ich nur blah gelesen.



Er will damit sagen dass man einen Kampf gegen Deathwing nicht ins Spiel implementieren kann ohne es unlogisch und unwahrscheinlich erscheinen zu lassen ... in seinen Augen. Nun sag mir nicht, das hast Du nicht verstanden.

Tante Edith hat mich eben noch angerufen und gesagt, dass Blizzard einen Weg finden wird.
Immerhin sitzen dort oben Koepfe die nicht zum Tee trinken bezahlt werden (auch wenn man das gerne mal meinen koennte).


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

Wir haben auch schon zwei Götter umgelatscht und niemanden hat es gejuckt. Und es war ja nicht nur Arthas den wir dem gar ausgemacht haben sondern es war der Lich King der mit seiner Geißel fast ganz Azeroth kaputt gemacht hat aber sonst


----------



## Leonalis (18. Oktober 2010)

Mich stört mehr, das Deathwing im Opening jetzt als ein riesen, fetten Drachen gezeigt wird, der da über SW sich mal hinsetzt und später im Raid, wie Sindragosa einfach mal um gebalte 500% verkleinert wird und das nur, damit wir ein wenig mehr als seine Kralle sehen können.

Realismus Pur!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sixe (18. Oktober 2010)

> Ich denke wir bekommen wie im Kampf gegen Arthas wieder Support von unsern Helden.



Und selbst diese Helden würden mit uns zusammen nicht die Macht haben, ihn zu zerstören. Er schwebt mal eben über Sturmwind hinweg, zerstört halb Azeroth und ist halt ultra mächtig. 



> Sogar mit 10 episch Equipten Spieler wird es möglich sein Deathwing zu töten, WENN es der Encounter zulässt bzw. der Encounter überhaupt statt findet.
> Deathwing ist zwar Leitfigur des Addons, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass wir ihn am Ende töten, oder gar gegen ihn Kämpfen müssen. Gut, das hat man von Illidan und Arthas auch behauptet und schlussendlich wurden sie doch zu Loot verarbeitet, aber ein winziger Funken hoffnung besteht, dass diese epische Figur auch nach unserem Austoben auf Level 85 bestehen bleibt.



So wie man Blizzard mittlerweile kennt, werden wir ihm mindestens begegnen. Ob zum Ende hin noch Sargeras oder wer immer vorbeikommt bleibt natürlich offen, aber dafür müssten wir auf jeden Fall gegen ihn kämpfen.


----------



## Deis (18. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wir haben auch schon zwei Götter umgelatscht und niemanden hat es gejuckt. Und es war ja nicht nur Arthas den wir dem gar ausgemacht haben sondern es war der Lich King der mit seiner Geißel fast ganz Azeroth kaputt gemacht hat aber sonst



Nicht ganz. Streng genommen haben wir nur deren Avatare und/oder Manifestationen zerschlagen.
Diese Art der "Goetter" in WoW sind parasitaer und wuerden beim absterben den ganzen Planeten mit in die Vernichtung ziehen.
Yoggi oder C'thun als Manifestationen haetten eine Hundertschaft full Epic T250 EQ weggehustet 


Zu Arthas: Genau dort geht der Bezug zum spiel verloren.
Ein 10er Raid sind nicht nur einfach 10 dahergelaufene Leute die mal eben den Lich King zurueckschlagen. Ein 10er/25er Raid sind die staerksten, besten Helden ganz Azeroths. Dass es jede Woche 10 andere sind ist sekundaer. Es handelt sich, von der Story her, um eine perfekt ausgebildete Gruppe. Die Besten, der Besten, der Besten. Eben Helden, die unter Einsatz all ihrer Kraefte eines der Uebel der Welt in seine Schranken weisen.
Leider geht die Geschichte immer irgendwo unter. An dieser Stelle haben alle Spieler anscheinend schon PdC / PdK vergessen. Eben dort ging es darum jeden Helden zu finden.


----------



## meisterkidi (18. Oktober 2010)

ich zieh mal so n fazit:
2 götter
1 (untoten) könig
1 dämonen held (illidan)
1 eredar (kil jaeden)
1 gesanten der schöpfer (algalon)
4 titanen ( wächter von uldu)


wenn ich was vergessen hab postets nach


----------



## Seryma (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil denke, dass der Kampf epischer ablaufen wird, als alles andere...

richtige Armeen, die gemeinsam mit uns gegen Deathwing aufmarschieren, tausende Krieger die ihr Leben an ihm lassen, während wir auf ihn einschlagen, versuchen müssen, große Teile der Armee (Allianz und Horde gemeinsam) am Leben zu erhalten etc.


----------



## Squidd (18. Oktober 2010)

Das gleioche System kann ZB wie bei Yogg auftreten: Eine Gottähnliche übermächtige Kreatur mit Hilfe besiegen- so wäre es Storytechnisch sinnvoller und so könntet Trall oder Alextrasza einen Auftritt bekommen...


----------



## Azyurok (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich versteh absolut was du meinst >=Þ 
Das hab ich mir damals bei Arthas auch gedacht, ich meine kann doch nicht sein, dass der Mächtigste aller Nekromanten auf jedem Server mindestens pro Woche 3 mal stirbt... Bei Deathwing, muss ich gestehen ich kannte den vorher ned, hat bis anhin nicht soviel mit Lore am Hut, ist aber im Grunde das selbe...

UND DARUM: PvP > PvE 
 	PvE macht nur die Story kaputt^^


----------



## meisterkidi (18. Oktober 2010)

ich erinerre mal nur an unsere vorstellung für den lk kampf .... 
5 läppische phasen .... also ganz so arg wirds nu nich ausfallen


----------



## Andoral1990 (18. Oktober 2010)

die Drachenseele hat Deathwing doch garnicht mehr. WoW Spielt  Storytechnich nach den Warcraft teilen und setzt die Geschichte fort... als ist die Drachenseele schon längst für Drachen unbrauchbar gemacht worden.

Nordrassil wurde doch im Anschluss an die zerstörung der Seele als neue Heimat der Nachelfen gepflanzt... und der is in Nordend schon wieder "kaputt"





Für den Kampf von Deathwing würde ich mir wünschen dass er nahezu orignialgröße hat und man ihn weniger selbst als durch komplizierte mechaniken tötet.


----------



## Leonalis (18. Oktober 2010)

meisterkidi schrieb:


> meisterkidi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 2 götter
> ...


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

pvp macht die story nicht kaputt?


und was ist mir warsong?
da geht es darum dass die horde bäume fällt und die allianz das verhindern will.
was wird daraus für ein pvp gemacht?
ohja eins mit flaggen klauen das passt so gut zur story


----------



## Leonalis (18. Oktober 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil denke, dass der Kampf epischer ablaufen wird, als alles andere...
> 
> richtige Armeen, die gemeinsam mit uns gegen Deathwing aufmarschieren, tausende Krieger die ihr Leben an ihm lassen, während wir auf ihn einschlagen, versuchen müssen, große Teile der Armee (Allianz und Horde gemeinsam) am Leben zu erhalten etc.





Richtig, und dann, wenn 50% dieser Armee zum Angriff blässt stürzt bei 50% unserer Leute die Verbindung zusammen weil die Daten, welche übermittelt werden einfach zu heftig sind und ein Ping-Out hervorrufen - GZ


----------



## meisterkidi (18. Oktober 2010)

ich würde auch gerne auf solche hoffen jedoch kann ich das nicht wenn ich mir überlege 
threads zu kiljaeden -> epic -> low
lk -> epische vorstellung -> low
deathwing-> epische vorstellungen -> aber wie wirds?


----------



## sixninety69 (18. Oktober 2010)

Eine Erweiterung mit Hogger der ganz Azeroth verwüstet, aber am Ende dann doch von ner 5er Gruppen von level 10er umgeboxt wird, würde sich schlecht vermarkten lassen 
Die Lore ging mit WoW ja eh verloren 

Und mal ehrlich: Ist doch in jeden Computerspiel so... nichts ist "realitätsnah" 
Wie sonst schafft man es in Ego Shootern komplett im Alleingang nen Jungle voller Vietcongs und Guerillia Kämpfern zu säubern ohne an den 100 Schusswunden zu sterben *hust*

Würde man WoW soooo realitätsgetreu machen, dann dürften Gnom Krieger in t10 ja von nem Tauren geonehittet werden


----------



## wuddel1977 (18. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wir haben auch schon zwei Götter umgelatscht und niemanden hat es gejuckt. Und es war ja nicht nur Arthas den wir dem gar ausgemacht haben sondern es war der Lich King der mit seiner Geißel fast ganz Azeroth kaputt gemacht hat aber sonst



Naja, im grunde haben wir Arthi den gar ausgemacht, denn der "Lichkönig muss immer existieren" so heißts doch wenn mann ihn down hat oder hab ich was an den Ohren?? 
Und was die drachen angeht kann man eigentlich behaupten das mann sie nur körperlich töten kann (also wie den Lich ) aber wir werdens wohl irgendwann erleben wie Blizz sich die Story ausmalt!


----------



## Deis (18. Oktober 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> full



Daran erkennt man den Irrsinn und Fehlglauben vieler WoWler.

Besiegt == Tot
Andere Optionen gibt es nicht.


----------



## Leonalis (18. Oktober 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Daran erkennt man den Irsinn und Fehlglauben vieler WoWler.
> 
> Besiegt == Tot
> Andere Optionen gibt es nicht.




Ok, und ragnaros haben wi besiegt,. ist er tot? Nein wir klatschen ihn in Hyjal nochmals um
Ok, und Nefarian haben wir besiegt?, ist er tot? Nein wir klatschen ihn im Pechschwingenabstieg nochmals um


Soviel zu Besiegt, == Tot.

Für Blizzard gibts Sonderregeln

Tante Edith meint, 

Wir haben auf Lv 10 nicht mal geschaft Zalazane zu besiegen und glaubten der Kopf ist sein wahrer Kopf und waren stolze 6 Jahre lang im Irrglauben - Es war "nur" ein Stein und wir brauchten Voljin um ihm endlich den gar aus zu machen,....


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

aber wir haben MC KJ doch zweimal gelatscht oder?

einmal in der vergangenheit und als er da noch nicht genug hatte nochmal in seinem komischen brunnen


----------



## Deis (18. Oktober 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Ok, und ragnaros haben wi besiegt,. ist er tot? Nein wir klatschen ihn in Hyjal nochmals um
> Ok, und Nefarian haben wir besiegt?, ist er tot? Nein wir klatschen ihn im Pechschwingenabstieg nochmals um
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast mich nicht verstanden.
ICH weiss, dass gelegte Bosse seltenst wirklich tot sind ... solange sie keine Placeholder oder Lueckenfueller sind wie Bosse aus Burg Utgarde z.B.
Aber der Gros der Gemeinschaft tut das eben nicht. Da ist ein gelegter Boss tot. Arthas tot. Goetter tot. Lies doch mal den Thread, dann siehst Du es


----------



## Leonalis (18. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> aber wir haben MC KJ doch zweimal gelatscht oder?
> 
> einmal in der vergangenheit und als er da noch nicht genug hatte nochmal in seinem komischen brunnen



in welcher Vergangenheit? In Hyjal?

In Hyjal gibts nur einen mit K und das ist Kaz'garol,.. =/= KJ und der Endboss war Archimonde.,..


----------



## Funkydiddy (18. Oktober 2010)

Azyurok schrieb:


> PvE macht nur die Story kaputt^^



PvE macht nur die Story kaputt? Muss man nicht verstehen oder?


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

oh ja aber die sehen sich bis auf die farbe sehr ähnlich


----------



## Chillers (18. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> pvp macht die story nicht kaputt?
> 
> 
> und was ist mir warsong?
> ...



Die Flaggengriffe sind aus Holz. Da es um Ressourcen geht, rette oder fälle ich als Hordi alles, aber auch alles, was aus Holz ist -> selbst temporäre Nachtelfenheilbäumchen.
Da kenne ich nix.


----------



## Secretus (18. Oktober 2010)

Sixe schrieb:


> Jetzt aber kommt Deathwing. Allseits gefürchtet, eines der mächtigsten Geschöpfe, das Azeroth je bewohnte. Eine richtige Legende, episch wie es im Buch steht, unantastbar, unbesiegbar, unverwundbar. Einem, der in der Lage ist, ganz Azeroth zu zerstören. Im Vergleich zu Illidan und Arthas eine Steigerung von gefühlten 500%.



Schön, dass du auch drauf gekommen bist.

Scheiß auf den Kampf. Den wird in 10 Jahren eh keiner mehr kennen. Episch ist der also nicht.

Aber die Story und das, was du draus machst, das hat episches Potenzial.

Also scheiß ich auch drauf, wie leicht die Kämpfe sind. Solange die Story episch genug ist ist auch der Kampf gegen Hogger ne klasse Nummer!


----------



## meisterkidi (18. Oktober 2010)

naja wenn man so nimmt sind bosse wie iwelche chars sie sterben latschen zu ihrem körper und rezzn sich btw also ham wir nur die "hülle zerstört" vorübergehend dann sind sie wieder fit und fertig


----------



## Totebone (18. Oktober 2010)

meisterkidi schrieb:


> ich zieh mal so n fazit:
> 2 götter
> 1 (untoten) könig
> 1 dämonen held (illidan)
> ...



2 götter => nich tot nur ihre geschwächte form in den Emerald Dream verbannt
1 (untoten) könig => nur mit hilfe vom Ashbringer also den Naaru
1 dämonen held => nur mit Hilfe von Akama und Maiev
1 eredar => nur mithilfe des Blauen Drachenschwarms und nicht tot
1 gesanten der Schöpfer => nich tot hat nur eigesehen das wir gut sind
4 titanen => die 4 sind keine Titanen und auch nur von Yoggs einfluss befreit worden mehr nich


E: und Malygos wurde nur mit Hilfe des Roten Drachenschwarms getötet


----------



## king1608 (18. Oktober 2010)

Die Story ist das was du daraus machst, bei 13 Millionen Spielern kanne s nicht mehr Logisch sein und sein wir mal Ehrlich Blizzard wird in Killabel machen soviel steht fest.. da ist jede Hoffnung Sinnlos.. ich Freue mich wie bei jeder Erweiterung auf die Zeit von 0-(dann 85) DAS ist die eigentliche Story.. Todesschwinge muss sterben anders geht es leider nicht.. (bei Malygos hats ja nu auch keinen gejuckt)

Spielt das spiel bis es soweit ist.. bis dahin habt ihr diesen Thread eh Vergessen 

mfg


----------



## P 117 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich gebe Sixe völlig recht damit das es etwas...sagen wir mal ungewöhnlich ist das wenn cata rauskommt man dann deathwing als boss töten kann (bezogen auf uns spielern).
Wie auch bei Arthas fand ich das merkwürdig das 10/25 spieler eine epische figur die aber Tausende getötet hat besiegen konnten.
Selbst die person wobei man dachte das sie Arthas das wasser reichen konnte wurde am anfang des Kampfes in einem Eisblock eingesperrt-.-.
Mal erlich 10/25 spieler kloppen arthas tot ohne ein heiliges relikt (bsp.Aschenbringer) und zur hilfe kommen nichtmal die totesritter?
Das sollte eigentlich überhaupt nicht möglich sein.
Bei Deathwing geht es ja sogar noch eine stufe höher.
(ACHTUNG:SPOILER!!!!!)
Selbst Alextrasa konnte deathwing nicht das wasser reichen und dann sollen es 10/25 spieler es können?
Wie sollen 10/25 Spieler die nicht einmal genug kraft besitzen um ein gebiet komplett zu zerstören einen Drachenaspekt der ganze Kontinete Zerstört bezwingen?
Ich sage garnicht.
Wir reden hier von einem Drachen der kontinente zerstört dannkönnen ihn auch nicht 10000 spieler ihn töten.
Unsere waffen sind höchstens Zahnstocher für ihn (wenn nicht noch weniger).
Deshalb finde ich das man Todesschwinge entweder mit den andren bekannten personen töten sollte oder gar nicht.


----------



## Totebone (18. Oktober 2010)

P schrieb:


> Ich gebe Sixe völlig recht damit das es etwas...sagen wir mal ungewöhnlich ist das wenn cata rauskommt man dann deathwing als boss töten kann (bezogen auf uns spielern).
> Wie auch bei Arthas fand ich das merkwürdig das 10/25 spieler eine epische figur die aber Tausende getötet hat besiegen konnten.
> Selbst die person wobei man dachte das sie Arthas das wasser reichen konnte wurde am anfang des Kampfes in einem Eisblock eingesperrt-.-.
> Mal erlich 10/25 spieler kloppen arthas tot ohne ein heiliges relikt (bsp.Aschenbringer) und zur hilfe kommen nichtmal die totesritter?
> ...



Arthas ist einfach durch seine eigene Arroganz gefallen, er hätte Frostgramms Furor auch schon bei 99% machen können und wir wären alle tot gewesen, er wollte uns nur einfach Qualvoll töten, das is sein Verhängnis geworden...

Und keine Sorge bei Deadwing werden wir hilfe bekommen und bekannten Personen, is ja in letzter Zeit bei jedem großen BOss gewesen .... ich tippe ja auch Alex oder Medan


----------



## Crush351 (19. Oktober 2010)

Achtung! Jetzt kommt ein langer Text!

Ich hab eine Idee für den Kampf: (Das dick geschriebene sind Dialoge im Chat)

Erst ist alles normal, man geht durch das Instanzenportal, bufft sich, etc...
Dann irgendwann geht man vor, und man liest im Chat:
*Todesschwinge schreit: Niedrige Wichte! Ihr seit mir nicht überlegen!
*Dann kämpft der Raid gegen seine Kralle und haut sie auf 10% herunter.* 
Todesschwinge schreit: Ihr glaubt wirklich, ihr könntet es schaffen? (lacht)
*Dann schlägt er den gesamten Raid eine Schlucht herunter. Man denkt, man stirbt an Fallschaden.
Doch dann landet ihr weich auf den Rücken von Alexstrasa. Vor euch steht Thrall.
*Thrall sagt: Kommt Helden, zusammen mit der Drachenkönigin können wir Todesschwinge töten!
*Dann kommt ein Phase, so ähnlich wie in ICC der Luftschiffkampf. In regelmäßigen Abständen kommt ein roter Drache vorbei, auf dem einer aufsteigen kann.
Der Drache kann dann Feuer spucken und damit Todesschwinge schaden machen. Den kann man frei steuern für, sagen wir mal 30sek. Danach fliegt er automatisch zum Rücken von Alexstrasa zurück. 
Nachdem der Raid Todesschwinge auf 5% runtergeschlagen hat, speit Todesschwinge einen Feuerball auf Alexstraza und trifft sie am Flügel, so dass der Raid mit Thrall abstürzt. Kurz vor dem aufschlagen ruft Thrall ein Hurrikan herbei, der Alexstraza abfängt. So landet der gesamte Raid weich auf den Boden.
*Thrall sagt: Vertraut mir, ich weiß was ich tue!
Thrall schreit: TODESSCHWINGE! Kommt herunter und tötet uns endlich!
Todesschwinge schreit: Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass ihr mich besiegen könnt, Schamane! Aber nagut, ich lasse euch den Spaß!
*Todesschwinge landet in der Schlucht, direkt vor Alexstraza.
*Todeschwinge schreit: Dann zeigt, was ihr und eure kleinen Freunde so könnt!
*Todesschwinge setzt einen Feuerball an. Thrall castet einen Hurrikan herbei, indem der Raid landet.
Der Hurrikan bringt euch zum Maul von Todesschwinge und schmeißt euch hinein.

Nachdem man seinen Hals herunterge"rutscht" ist, landet man vor seinem Herzen.
Dann haut ihr auf das Herz drauf. Das geht natürlich schnell. Nachdem ihr es auf 10% gehauen habt, kommt das:
*Todesschwinge schreit: Thrall, ihr seit erledi...(hustet). Was machen eure kleinen Freunde da?! Nagut...*
Todesschwinge holt tief Luft, aber anstatt einen Feuerball zu speien, erfüllt er seinen gesamten Körper mit Feuer.
Ihr seht eine Feuerwand auf euch zu rollen. Bevor sie euch trifft, erscheint ein Ladebildschirm.
Dann befindet ihr euch in einen instanzieren Sturmwind, genauer gesagt im Schloss. Dort seht ihr vor euch Thrall, Alexstraza in Menschengestalt und Jaina Prachtmeer.
*Jaina Prachtmeer sagt: Freunde..ihr seit wohlauf. Thrall hat mir gesagt, dass ihr euch im Körper von Todesschwinge befindet.
Thrall sagt: Habt ihr es geschafft, ihn zu erledigen?
Todesschwinge schreit: Wo steckt ihr kleinen Feiglinge?!
*Ihr geht mit Alexstraza, Thrall und Jaina nach draußen. Toddeschwinge landet auf den heilen Gemäuern Sturmwinds.
*Thrall sagt: Jaina? Alexstraza? Bereit?
Alexstraza sagt: Bereit. (verwandelt sich in Drachengestalt)
Jaina sagt: Bereit.
Alexstraza sagt: Ich fliege los zum Wyrmruhtempel und hol Verstärkung.*
Thrall castet unter jedem Raidmember einen kleinen Hurrikan, mit verschiedenen Fähigkeiten (*hust* Malygos Phase 3 *hust*)
Nachdem ihr ihm auf 50% geschlagen habt.
*Alexstraza schreit: Neltharion! Ihr habt euch vom gutem abgewand! Dafür werdet ihr jetzt bezahlen!
*Dann kommen sämtliche Bronze, Rot und Gründrachen. Es ist so bunt, das schlägt jeden Highend Rechner in die Knie (Scherz ).
Mit allen Drachen schlagt ihr Todesschwinge herunter auf 5%.
*Todesschwinge schreit: Genug!*
Todesschwinge speit Feuer, und jeder fliegt vom Hurrikane herunter. Kurz vor dem Aufprall teleportiert Jaina euch zu Thrall und ihr selbst auf den Boden.
*Alexstraza schreit: Ihr seit es nicht wert, zu leben!
*(Videosequenz) Alexstraza stürzt sich sich auf Todesschwinge. Man sieht, wie sie im Wald von Elwynn aufschlagen. (Videosequenz vorbei)
Danach reitet man gemeinsam mit Thrall und Jaina zum Ort des Aufschlagen. Man sieht Todesschwinge am Boden liegen, Alexstraza fliegt knapp über ihm. 
(Videosequenz) Man sieht, wie Alexstraza Todesschwinge den vernichtenden Biss in den Nacken gibt. Danach folgt ein Dialog.
*Alexstraza sagt: (spuckt) Fleisch von abtrünnigen Drachenaspekten...(verwandelt sich in Menschengestalt.)
Thrall sagt: Ohne euch wären wir nie soweit gekommt.
Jaina: Danke für eure Hilfe, Drachenkönigin.
Alexstraza sagt: Ohne euch beiden hätte ich es auch nie geschafft. Ohne euren heilenden Fähigkeiten hatte ich es nie geschafft. Danke dafür, Thrall. (verwandelt sich in Drachengestalt. Fliegt über den Leichnam von Todesschwinge, nimmt ihm mit den Krallen auf. Man sieht sie über Westfall fliegen. Als sie über dem Meer schwebt, lässt sie den Kadaver fallen. Danach fliegt sie gen Nordend, die restlichen Drachen fliegen ihr hinterher.)
Thrall sagt: Wärt ihr so nett, Jaina?
Jaina sagt: Klar.
*Jaine teleportiert sich mit Thrall weg. Danach komtm Jaina direkt wieder.(Videosequenz vorbei)

Im Krater, den Todesschwinge bei seinem Absturz hinterlassen hat, befindet sich die Beute.
Nachdem die Beute verteilt worden ist, kann der Raidleiter Jaine ansprechen. Diese portet den Raid dann nach Orgrimmar (wenn Horde) oder nach Sturmwind (wenn Allianz).

*ENDE!*

Ich würde es so toll finden 

Würde mich über positive Meinungen freuen. Ebenso über Kritik, wenn etwas loremäßig nicht passt (kenn mich damit nicht so aus) 

*
*


----------



## Habsi (19. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard hat den Kampf doch schon im Magazin gespoilert. Ich spreche von diesem Bild wo sich Deathwing und Alex sich gegenüberstehen. Sie wird es sein welche Deathwing vernichtet. Punkt aus Ende. Achja und 10-25 Männchen mit Schwertern hüpfen noch drum rum!


----------



## Dabow (19. Oktober 2010)

Sixe schrieb:


> Eine richtige Legende, episch wie es im Buch steht, unantastbar, unbesiegbar, unverwundbar
> Einer Legende. Unantastbar, unverwundbar, nahezu allmächtig.



Man kanns aber auch übertreiben.


----------



## Totebone (19. Oktober 2010)

Habsi schrieb:


> Blizzard hat den Kampf doch schon im Magazin gespoilert. Ich spreche von diesem Bild wo sich Deathwing und Alex sich gegenüberstehen. Sie wird es sein welche Deathwing vernichtet. Punkt aus Ende. Achja und 10-25 Männchen mit Schwertern hüpfen noch drum rum!



Ich kanns mir schon verstellen

Alex: Jo mom ich brauch 10 min um ihn zu besiegen, überlebt mal fix ich mach das scho


----------



## Braamséry (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass es so wie bei Archimonde sein wird.

Wir werden den Kampf soweit bestreiten wie wir können, nämlich bis 1HP und bekommen, um ihn dann ins nirvana zu befördern, hilfe.

In den Fall denkt ich natürlich zuerst an Alextrasza, Ysera und Nozdormu.

Also Quasi David gg Goliath. Der Riese unterschätzt den kleinen Gegner und bekommt die Quittung von alten Bekannten^^


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

Die Diskussion hatte ich eben auch mit Gildenmitgliedern. Das Problem: Viele können Neltharion aka Deathwing überhaupt nicht einordnen. Für 90% der WoW Spieler ist Todesschwinger ein einfacher gemeiner böser Drache der alles zerstören will. Blicken wir mal der Realität ins Auge und die sieht nun mal so aus, dass kaum jemand weiss, mit was wir es im kommenden Addon überhaupt zu tun haben. Todesschwinge ist eines der mächtigsten Wesen Azeroth, wenn er nicht sogar das mächtigste Wesen überhaupt auf Azeroth ist.

Mir fällt spontan nichts mächtigeres ein als Neltharion. Da wären höchstens die alten Götter, die ihn verdarben, aber ob sie im Zweikampf tatsächlich gewinnen würden ? Fraglich. Neltharion hat schon einmal alle Drachenschwärme quasi besiegt, er hat nahezu den gesamten blauen Drachenschwarm einfach vernichtet, aus ihm sind die Netherschwingen, Zwielichtsdrachen und chromatische Drachen hervorgegangen. Neltharion ist sogar so mächtig, dass sein Körper mit einer speziellen Rüstung versehen ist, die aus einem besonderen Material besteht, mir fällt nicht ein welches. Man sieht es gut im Trailer. Der zieht da nicht einfach mal ne Rüstung an, weil er jetzt in den Krieg zieht.

Die Rüstung hat er viel früher, vor den jetzigen Ereignissen bekommen. Der Trailer ist zeitversetzt. Er hat diese Rüstung nicht angelegt. Die Rüstung wurde IN sein Fleisch qualvoll hineingebrannt, sie ist mit seinem Gewebe verbunden und das alles nur, weil er ohne die Rüstung aufgrund seiner EIGENEN Macht auseinanderbrechen würde. Allein das zeigt schon, wie unglaublich mächtig Todesschwinge ist. Die Frage vom TE ist mir daher sehr wichtig als Storyfreund.

Denn im Grunde kann man festhalten: Die einzigen Wesen die es mit Neltharion aufnehmen könnten, sind selbst unsere Feinde. Neltharion kann nur durch ein Wunder aufgehalten werden, oder wirklich durch so viele mächtige Verbündete, dass wir ihn durch die Masse an Gegnern runterziehen, aber selbst dann wäre es ein Wunder. Das ist kein Illidan oder Arthas Hampel. Neltharion ist gefühlte 1000x mächtiger als die beiden und das ist eine Tatsache, von der viele überhaupt nichts wissen und das ist schade!

Alextraza könnte vielleicht unsere stärkste Verbündete sein, sie komm vielleicht in Ansätzen an seine Macht ran, mit Unterstützung anderer, aber wie gesagt, selbst das würde an ein Wunder grenzen. Es wäre dann der 2. Drachenaspekt der durch Alextrazas Hand getötet wird. Wie gesagt, ich kann mir Neltharions tot nicht vorstellen, ich bin gespannt.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Noch ein kleines Wort zu den 25 Epic Hampeln:

Ich frage mich, ob Blizzard unseren Charakteren endlich mal mehr "Heldenstatus" verleihen. Ich meine, wir haben zwar Arthas getötet, aber der liebe NPC sagt erstmal "Ihr seht mir gut genug für ein wenig Arbeit aus". Normalerweise müsste er uns mit Ehrfurcht begegnen und uns um Hilfe BITTEN. Mittlerweile sind wir an einem Punkt angelangt, wo unsere Charaktere selbst eigentlich schon als Legenden im Spiel gelten müssten. Natürlich muss man das dann auf den Spieler fixiert, anstatt auf die Masse sehen.


----------



## Malzbier09 (19. Oktober 2010)

Bin ich der einzige der den Kampf gegen den Lichking total geil fand?


----------



## Orpheusß (19. Oktober 2010)

Wo gerade die Rüstung angesprochen wird: Ich denke ein kleines Mimiron-Remake, a la "zerstört X Rüstungsteile von Deathwing" wäre durchaus denkbar.


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

Orpheusß schrieb:


> Wo gerade die Rüstung angesprochen wird: Ich denke ein kleines Mimiron-Remake, a la "zerstört X Rüstungsteile von Deathwing" wäre durchaus denkbar.



Sicherlich nicht, den Deathwing und die Rüstung sind eins, es gibt kein Rüstung zerstören oder Deahwing zerstören, man muss beides zusammen zerstören.


----------



## Pepitoz (19. Oktober 2010)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre ja, da auf der 1. Seite einer schon beschrieben hat was Kadgar in dem Buch tat gegen Deathwing ( mit der Rüstung zerstören etc.) könnte es ja sein das Blizzard es so in der Richtung machen wird das man bei Deathwing mehrere stellen hat die man Angreifen muss (d.h z.B Rüstungsteil Kopf, Rüstungsteil Bauch etc.) und das man Deathwing in sofern garnicht besiegen kann, man kann nur seine Rüstung Zerstören, sodass er sich wieder zurückziehen muss um seine Rüstung neu schmieden zu lassen akA Azeroth für eine Weile wieder Ruhe hat.

Andere Möglichkeit wäre auch das Thrall durch die Weiterbildung in den Elementen mit am Kampf teilnimmt und man eine Art Countdown hat... d.h es startet ein Event in dem man eine gewisse zeit überleben muss / Deathwing auf eine bestimmte Anzahl an Lebenspunkten bringen muss damit das Event geschafft ist und Thrall Deathwing zähmt.

Aber ich mein es wäre ja auch irgendwie langweilig wenn wir jetzt schon wissen würden was der Boss der nächsten Expansion drauf hat, oder nicht?


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

Pepitoz schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit wäre ja, da auf der 1. Seite einer schon beschrieben hat was Kadgar in dem Buch tat gegen Deathwing ( mit der Rüstung zerstören etc.) könnte es ja sein das Blizzard es so in der Richtung machen wird das man bei Deathwing mehrere stellen hat die man Angreifen muss (d.h z.B Rüstungsteil Kopf, Rüstungsteil Bauch etc.) und das man Deathwing in sofern garnicht besiegen kann, man kann nur seine Rüstung Zerstören, sodass er sich wieder zurückziehen muss um seine Rüstung neu schmieden zu lassen akA Azeroth für eine Weile wieder Ruhe hat.
> 
> Andere Möglichkeit wäre auch das Thrall durch die Weiterbildung in den Elementen mit am Kampf teilnimmt und man eine Art Countdown hat... d.h es startet ein Event in dem man eine gewisse zeit überleben muss / Deathwing auf eine bestimmte Anzahl an Lebenspunkten bringen muss damit das Event geschafft ist und Thrall Deathwing zähmt.
> 
> Aber ich mein es wäre ja auch irgendwie langweilig wenn wir jetzt schon wissen würden was der Boss der nächsten Expansion drauf hat, oder nicht?



Also nochmal langsam, damit es auch der letzte schnallt.

Rüstung kaputt = Deathwing kaputt

Sein Fleisch und die Rüstung sind quasi eine Substanz. Das ist nicht bei Arthas der sich eine Rüstung an und ausziehen kann. Ohne die Rüstung würde Deathwing selbst zerbrechen.


----------



## Deluminator (19. Oktober 2010)

Was ich mal als Abwechslung sehen würde, wäre, dass man z. B. eine Questreihe abschließen muss bevor man überhaupt auch nur an einen Kampf mit Deathwing denken sollte. Diese Quests sollten mit Instanzen verbunden sein, in denen man mit seinem Schlachtzug quasi die Wächter/Diener/Armeen/Krallenpolierer von Deathwing angreift und tötet.

So erregt man mal die Aufmerksamkeit des großen Drachen! 

Aber Blizzard wird sich, denke ich, was feines Ausdenken und nicht so ein 08/15 Fight wie ggn Arthas.

MfG


----------



## Sixe (19. Oktober 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Achtung! Jetzt kommt ein langer Text!
> 
> Ich hab eine Idee für den Kampf: (Das dick geschriebene sind Dialoge im Chat)
> 
> ...




Wenn es möglich wäre, sowas einzubauen, könnte es an Deathwing heranreichen. Aber sowas kann man nicht implementieren, leider. Und wenn, dann wären es 2 oder 3 GB allein für den Kampf gegen Deathwing, das würde Blizzard nicht machen.



> Die Diskussion hatte ich eben auch mit Gildenmitgliedern. Das Problem: Viele können Neltharion aka Deathwing überhaupt nicht einordnen. Für 90% der WoW Spieler ist Todesschwinger ein einfacher gemeiner böser Drache der alles zerstören will. Blicken wir mal der Realität ins Auge und die sieht nun mal so aus, dass kaum jemand weiss, mit was wir es im kommenden Addon überhaupt zu tun haben. Todesschwinge ist eines der mächtigsten Wesen Azeroth, wenn er nicht sogar das mächtigste Wesen überhaupt auf Azeroth ist.
> 
> Mir fällt spontan nichts mächtigeres ein als Neltharion. Da wären höchstens die alten Götter, die ihn verdarben, aber ob sie im Zweikampf tatsächlich gewinnen würden ? Fraglich. Neltharion hat schon einmal alle Drachenschwärme quasi besiegt, er hat nahezu den gesamten blauen Drachenschwarm einfach vernichtet, aus ihm sind die Netherschwingen, Zwielichtsdrachen und chromatische Drachen hervorgegangen. Neltharion ist sogar so mächtig, dass sein Körper mit einer speziellen Rüstung versehen ist, die aus einem besonderen Material besteht, mir fällt nicht ein welches. Man sieht es gut im Trailer. Der zieht da nicht einfach mal ne Rüstung an, weil er jetzt in den Krieg zieht.
> 
> ...



Diese Worte habe ich gesucht, danke dir dafür.
Das ist exakt das, was ich meinte.

Selbst mit allen verbündeten, ob gut oder schlecht, auf Azeroth, sollte es nicht möglich sein, ihn zu töten. Ich würde ebenfalls bezweifeln ob die verbliebenen alten Götter dazu in der Lage wären. 

Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Nexxen (19. Oktober 2010)

Sixe schrieb:


> Hey BuffedCommunity!Mich wurmt seit einigen Tagen ein Gedanke. Nun kommt ja relativ bald Cataclysm raus, und Todesschwinge soll halt bezwungen werden. Jedenfalls am Ende des Addons. Gut, dacht ich mir, wird sicherlich mit dem ganzen Feuer und alles ein toller Raid. Mal 'ne Abwechslung zum vielen Schnee und Eis in Nordend. Nun dachte ich aber an Todesschwinge selbst. Illidan und Arthas waren in der Story, die aus WC3 eigentlich jeder kennt. Deathwing dagegen ist um einiges weniger bekannt, würde diese beiden aber von der "Macht" her, in die Hosentasche stecken. Einer der fünf Aspekt, Aspekt des Todes, mit der Macht der Drachenseele, etc. Der Kampf gegen Arthas und Illidan verlief, bis auf einige "Special"-Phasen eigentlich recht simpel. Einfach war es nicht, aber auch nichts großartig aufwendig gestaltetes. Also so richtig großartig. Musste ja auch nicht. War ja "nur" Illidan und Arthas, eigentlich Randfiguren einer viel größeren, umfassenderen Story (Sargeras usw.). Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Jetzt aber kommt Deathwing. Allseits gefürchtet, eines der mächtigsten Geschöpfe, das Azeroth je bewohnte. Eine richtige Legende, episch wie es im Buch steht, unantastbar, unbesiegbar, unverwundbar. Einem, der in der Lage ist, ganz Azeroth zu zerstören. Im Vergleich zu Illidan und Arthas eine Steigerung von gefühlten 500%.Und wir sollen so jemanden umhauen. Mit 25 episch equipten Spielern. Nicht jeder wird es schaffen, aber ich schätze mind. 3 Gilden pro Server werden ihm das Handwerk einmal die Woche legen. Einer Legende. Unantastbar, unverwundbar, nahezu allmächtig. Egal, wie episch sie den Kampf auch gestalten. Egal, wie toll Todesschwinge am Ende aussieht. Egal, wie toll seine Drops sind. Und egal, wie toll die Instanz gestaltet ist. Nichts wäre theoretisch genug, um einem wie ihm das Wasser zu reichen. Und dann sollen WIR ihn auch noch töten können.Selbst bei unserem kleinen Arthi, dachte ich an einen Kampf epischen von Ausmaßen, dass z.B. die Todesritter des Raids storybedingt Arthas helfen müssten oder irgendetwas in dieser Richtung. Nichts.Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen, denn ich schaff es nicht, es in die richtigen Worte zu packen.MFG Sixxe



Die Dämonenseele hat Deathwing nicht mehr. ^^ Sonst wäre er wirklich unbesiegbar!
Aber stellt euch mal nen Gnom Kriger vor Deathwing vor O_o Das wär ne Kralle von dem.
Wie auch immer der Kampf wird bestimmt geil^^



Düstermond schrieb:


> Sogar mit 10 episch Equipten Spieler wird es möglich sein Deathwing zu töten, WENN es der Encounter zulässt bzw. der Encounter überhaupt statt findet.Deathwing ist zwar Leitfigur des Addons, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass wir ihn am Ende töten, oder gar gegen ihn Kämpfen müssen. Gut, das hat man von Illidan und Arthas auch behauptet und schlussendlich wurden sie doch zu Loot verarbeitet, aber ein winziger Funken hoffnung besteht, dass diese epische Figur auch nach unserem Austoben auf Level 85 bestehen bleibt.



Kann ja sein das wir in 'erneut' Schwächen aber so stark, dass er sich nicht mehr erholt.




Hurkie schrieb:


> Naja Malygos war auch einer der Aspekte, nämlich vom Blauen Schwarm. Deathwing ist der chef vom Schwarzen Schwarm. Sogesehen passt es in das bisherige Schema rein.



Jop!




Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> Ich denke wir bekommen wie im Kampf gegen Arthas wieder Support von unsern Helden.Thrall wird sich ja einer Fortbildung bei den Elementaren unterziehn um evtl Deathwing zu bändigen. Es bleibt abzuwarten, ich selbst bin sehr gespannt auf den Kampf...immerhin hat der Kerl in 2:36min komplett Azeroth zerstört.



Denke auch das uns Alexstrasza, Krasus (Korialstrasz) und evtl noch Rhonin und Vereesa zu Hilfe kommen. Vielleicht sogar noch die anderen Aspekte. ^^


----------



## DontaDella (19. Oktober 2010)

Ihr vergesst da Malfurion , denkt ihr Blizzard hat in einfach so zurück geholt? ;D
Hm, Deathwing ist sehr stark, aber er kann niemals der Stärkste Boss sein, sonst würde Blizzard dann keine Erweiterung mehr machen o,O
Ich glaube wir müssen ihn nur verbannen!


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

Nexxen schrieb:


> Jop!



Nicht "Jop". Man kann Malygos und Todesschwinge nicht auf eine Stufe stellen. Todesschwinge hat den gesamten (!) blauen Schwarm einfach ausgelöscht und Malygos in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Malygos ist nichts im Vergleich zu Neltharion. Es passt eben nicht in das Schema.


----------



## Vadesh (19. Oktober 2010)

Der Kampf gegen Deathwing ist doch eigentlich ganz simpel. Vor Deathwings Höhle/Raum/Wasauchimmer steht ein NPC, der drückt jedem Spieler im Raid einen Schraubenzieher in die Hand und schickt uns rein. Wir klauen Deathwing's Rüstung und er zerberstet an seiner eigenen Macht 

Alternativ wären auch eine Hand voll Ingi's und Schmiede denkbar.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (19. Oktober 2010)

Also leute,

ihr stellt euch deathwing viel zu mächtig vor. Wenn ihr die bücher genau verfolgt hättet wüsstet ihr das deathwing abgesehen von seiner rüstung genaus stark ist wie ein aspekt. Nicht er hatt den blauen drachenschwarm nahezu vernichtet sondern seine Waffe die drachen/dämonenseele. Aber anonsten is er eig. ein ziemlicher schwächling und alexstrasza+nozdormu+ysera zusammen würden mehr als locker reichen um ihn zu besiegen. Im Buch "Tag des drachen" haben sie ihn eh vertrieben weil nachdem die dämonenseele kaputt war und die aspekte ihre kraft zurückerlangt haben, hatte er einfach keine chance mehr. Die alten götter sind die, die Neltharion böse gemacht haben und sind einfach mal viel mächtiger als er, sie sind nur verbannt von den titanen. Was wir da aka yoggi und c'thun plattgemacht haben sind nur kleine schwache manifestationen. Achja wegen arthi ähhh kla deathwing würde arthas normal onehitten. hört sich komisch an is aber so weil ihr arthas genauso viel zu stark einschätzt. er isn guter kämpfer und hatt fette nekrotische kräfte ja aber er is trotzdem nur ein einzelner mann. Das was ihn wirklich stark macht sind seine unendlichen armeen.. denn nicht er hatt halb azeroth plattgemacht sondern seine milliardenschaft an dienern und die Seuche die einfach alle dahinrafft das is iwie nichn spell der dich tötet sondern einfach ne seuche wie die Pest. Arthas is einfach um einiges schwächer als viele annehmen weil Arthas is einfach nicht mehr als ein ein shamy+dk mit bissl von kiljaeden verliehener kraft. So ahja kiljeaden haben wir nur wieder durchs portal geschubst nich getötet. So was war noch? achja algalon is nurn kleiner wicht sowas wie gollum aus herr der ringe und die 4 typen sind keine titanen und auch die haben wir nicht getötet sondern nur bekehrt. Genauso illidan... das war auch nur ne kleine flamme. Bei dem hättens auch 5 man getan.

So also isses eig. ziemlich simpel deathwing zu töten.. wir greifen an hauen bissl an ihm rum dann kommen die anderen aspekte + thrall + malfurion und dann geht deathwing kaputt. ob ihrs nun wollt oder nicht:>


----------



## saidon (19. Oktober 2010)

Nexxen schrieb:


> Die Dämonenseele hat Deathwing nicht mehr. ^^ Sonst wäre er wirklich unbesiegbar!
> Aber stellt euch mal nen Gnom Kriger vor Deathwing vor O_o Das wär ne Kralle von dem.
> Wie auch immer der Kampf wird bestimmt geil^^
> 
> ...




für dich und alle anderen hier...
Dw ist der letzte Boss mit dem Addon,weil es in das setup passt,nicht weil Boss Y der stärkere ist als vorb-Boss X.
Die jeweiligen "Addon" Bosse in einem Spiel haben rein garnichts mit dem kräfteverhältnissen der vorherigen Bosse zu tun.

Ihr müsst euch das vorstellen,wie es jemand anderes hier schon schrieb.Es treten nicht irgendwelche 10/25 Spieler gegen den auf.Sondern die Helden der Welt.
in WC3 Waren es auch "nur" 40 einheiten und auch keine Armeen,die gegen die Dämonen wellen und wasweissichfürbösewichte standgehalten hatten und besiegten (glaube man konnte nicht mehr als 40 einheiten produzieren.berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege).Dort ist der flair einer Armee nur mehr gegeben als in WoW.Es ist leichter umzusetzen.

Ausserdem haben wir garkeinen Addonboss selber legen können (wenn wir mal classic ausser acht lassen).Hilfe gab es immer.Das wird es mit sicherheit wieder geben.


(Stell dir doch mal jetzt einen Gnomen-Krieger vor Ony vor.Sie sind auch jetzt nur ein zeh von ihr und es geht trotzdem  )
----
Das Arthas usw nicht episch war liegt nur daran,das es schon ausgelutscht ist.Fast jeder Spieler hat den nun gekillt,in etlichen Videos gesehen oder in div. Chats gelesen.


usw usw


----------



## Luc - (19. Oktober 2010)

meisterkidi schrieb:


> jaja verstehe schon aber .... (wow buch band 4 gestern oder so elesen) da hat kadgar irgend so nen low cast gemacht der die rüstung entfernt und so deathwing auseinander genommen der floh dauraufhin und ließ sich seine rüstung neu machen .... also maybe needet man nen mage im raid für seine undurchdringliche allzumächtige rüstung denn es wurde so beschrieben das ihm keiner der mächtigsten zauber kadgars oder so was anhaben konnte (feuer gegen feur= fail eis gegen feuer= verdampft , arkan gegen rüstung = reflektiert zum teil also kann ich mir sowas in der art vorstellen weil in den büchern spielt er ne relativ große rolle
> 
> hoffe konnte iwi helfen oder wenigstens verwirrung stiften =P
> lg



"Das dunkle Portal" heißt das Buch.

Er hat Deathwing ganz leicht mit einem "Taschenspielertrick" zurück geschlagen, und der cast hat nicht die Rüstung zerstört, sondern nur einen verwundbaren Punkt gesucht.

Und wegen so einem "kleinen" Angriff müsse er nicht die Rüstung reparieren, also das hat damit 0 zutun 

MfG Luc -


----------



## Kezpa (19. Oktober 2010)

edit


----------



## Kezpa (19. Oktober 2010)

hier sieht man wie groß Todesschwinge in etwa ist


----------



## Luc - (19. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01, was wären wir nur ohne Dich  ?

Du bist einer der einzigsten in diesem Thread der Ahnung von der Lore hat.

Und noch was.

Deathwing ist so mächtig wie seine Rüstung, wenn die Rüstung kaputt wäre, wäre er auch down, also.

Und der wo eben geschrieben hat "Deathwing" wäre nicht sostark..

Schau dir das Intro an, der ist kurz über Auberdine geflogen und hat kurz mal das ganze Land verwüstet, also red' bitte kein' Stuß -.-'

Also,Videos anschauen,Lore verstehen/lesen, und dann darfst du über die WoW "Lore" plaudern.

MfG Luc -


----------



## plastic (19. Oktober 2010)

da geb ich dir recht


----------



## Moktheshock (19. Oktober 2010)

Hurkie schrieb:


> Naja Malygos war auch einer der Aspekte, nämlich vom Blauen Schwarm. Deathwing ist der chef vom Schwarzen Schwarm. Sogesehen passt es in das bisherige Schema rein.



nur das Malygos im vergleich zu Deathwing nen Chupachups is^^ Ich denk entweder wir bekommen hilfe (diesmal von Varian und Garrosh sowie den drei verblieben Aspekten) oder was ich eher hoffe wir können ihn nur zurückschlagen.


----------



## Dungorn (19. Oktober 2010)

Der Kampf bleibt abzu warten.

Was mich mehr interessieren würde wie groß wird Er sein ? 
Onyxia ist ja auch nicht unbedingt der kleinste Drache aber vom Intro her, hat man schon das Gefühl das Geathwing 8 mal so groß ist wie Ony.

Nun stelle man sich mal vor: 25 leute stehen vor Deathwing, da dürfte selbst ein Taure so groß sein wie ein pickel auf seiner Haut, oder vielleicht doch nur einer einzigen Schuppe davon vielleicht nochmal die hälfte.

Mit anderen Worten.
Ein Solch Legendäres Wesen, ist wohl kaum mit 25 mann auszuknipsen!


Cata ist Komplett darauf ausgelegt den Konflikt ziwschen Allianz und Horde auflodern zulassen.


Meiner ansicht nach kann man Deathwing nur besiegen, wenn die übrig geblieben die das chaos überlebt haben aus Allianz und Horde besteht und man gemeinsam alles versucht um ihn irgendwie zu vernichten!
Auf der anderen seite Deathwing die Legende... 

Aber Deathwing ist von der Macht her unantastbar, nur die umsetzung wird ein echtes stück arbeit für blizzard

Mal ein sprung ins jetzige Addon
Arthas der Lich König mächtig druch Ner'zul Herrscher der Untoten, und der Kampf, Helden klatschen ihn aus den socken. Selbst dieser Kampf hätte meiner ansicht nach Epischer ablaufen müssen. ( Rollenspiel fans , Lore spieler ) wissen was ich meine

Sprung nach vorn wieder zu Cata.
So nun Seid Ihr bei Deathwing habt gewiped das die heide wackelt, nun seid Ihr am ziel und seht Deathwing nun endlich mal mit eigenen Augen. MT rennt vor und fängt an ( Mal so im eigentlich müsste Deathwing nichtmal husten und der Tank müsste aus den socken fallen) Allein seine Hitze seine Aura müsste die Spieler schon vernichten!


----------



## Mantilla (19. Oktober 2010)

Nur um mal so etwas in den Raum zu werfen,

ich kann mich an den ersten Teil von GW erinnern, wo man seine Rüstung z.B. imprägnieren lassen musste,
weil man bei den darauffolgenden Gegnern sonst immer quasi Onehit war.
So etwas kann ich mir für Neltharion vorstellen, sowie er eine Rüstung hat die Ihn immunisiert, köten wir auch eine ham.

So far


----------



## Datzer (19. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hatte ich eben auch mit Gildenmitgliedern. Das Problem: Viele können Neltharion aka Deathwing überhaupt nicht einordnen. Für 90% der WoW Spieler ist Todesschwinger ein einfacher gemeiner böser Drache der alles zerstören will. Blicken wir mal der Realität ins Auge und die sieht nun mal so aus, dass kaum jemand weiss, mit was wir es im kommenden Addon überhaupt zu tun haben. Todesschwinge ist eines der mächtigsten Wesen Azeroth, wenn er nicht sogar das mächtigste Wesen überhaupt auf Azeroth ist.
> 
> Mir fällt spontan nichts mächtigeres ein als Neltharion. Da wären höchstens die alten Götter, die ihn verdarben, aber ob sie im Zweikampf tatsächlich gewinnen würden ? Fraglich. Neltharion hat schon einmal alle Drachenschwärme quasi besiegt, er hat nahezu den gesamten blauen Drachenschwarm einfach vernichtet, aus ihm sind die Netherschwingen, Zwielichtsdrachen und chromatische Drachen hervorgegangen. Neltharion ist sogar so mächtig, dass sein Körper mit einer speziellen Rüstung versehen ist, die aus einem besonderen Material besteht, mir fällt nicht ein welches. Man sieht es gut im Trailer. Der zieht da nicht einfach mal ne Rüstung an, weil er jetzt in den Krieg zieht.
> 
> ...



Dir sind ein paar kleine Fehler unterlaufen. Neltharion war nur der Aspekt der Erde, erst als er die Drachen-/Dämonenseele bekommen hat wurde er wirklich mächtig. Den blauen Drachenschwarm hat er mit der Dämonenseele vernichtet nicht mit seiner eigenen Macht. Genauso wie er die Rüstung aus Adamantit nur hat, weil ihn die Macht der Dämonenseele von innen Zerrissen hat.


----------



## UDKleriker (19. Oktober 2010)

Auf die ursprüngliche Frage noch mal zurück zu kommen...ich denke (hoffe) nicht, dass ein Haufen von Freizeithelden es schaffen kann Todesschwinge in einer Dungeon umzuhauen. Vielmehr werden wir vielleicht den Anfang machen so bis 95% und dann, oder vielleicht auch von Anfang an, werden die anderen Aspekte zur Hilfe kommen


----------



## Smirre13 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab das Video gesehen und mir gedacht...

Scheiße, wer will den -realistisch gesehen- legen?

Auf so Gewürm wie uns setzt der sich einfach drauf-vor allem auf lächerliche 25 oder sogar 10 Mann^^

Hey, der Kerl macht Erdbeben mit nem Kopfstoß, Schwanzhieb und mit nem Flügelschlag Flutwellen...

Und jetzt hat das Mistvieh sogar ne "Rüstung"^^


Ich bin WC3-Spieler, damals und immernoch.
Für mich is Arthas DER ENDCONTENT, egal, wie er umgesetzt wurde.

Shice auf Illidan, das Addon hätts gar nich geben dürfen, da der Kerl einfach durch den King gefallen war.

Und shice auf irgendwelche Bücher, die später von irgendwelchen lizensierten Autoren geschrieben wurden, die nix mit dem Game zu tun hatten.


Hail 2 the King, Baby!


----------



## hardrain86 (19. Oktober 2010)

ich kann verstehn was du meinst aber er muß zu legen sein sonst wäre das addon nichts besonderes....
das man natürlich den boss aller bosse umklatschen kann ist tragisch aber wenn es nicht möglich wäre
dann hätte blizzard kein neues addon herausbringen brauchen.

was ihc hoffe das ich irgendwannmal zum genuss komme überhaupt an deathwing heranzukommen mal nen schlag auzuüben oder sowas^^


----------



## hardrain86 (19. Oktober 2010)

intro gerade mal angeguckt ich schätze mal ganz "einfach" man tötet deathwing so
wie bei lady deathwisper die rüstung in den fall runterkloppen und dnan ihn selber.
was jetzt nicht so einfach sien wird wie ich es gerade schreibe^^.
alleine die ganzen fähigkeiten und er selber wäre tödlich.
wie shcon jemand schrieb mt pullt hust down^^
wenn man sich überlegt das man jetz shcon soviel dmg macht und evtl 
aggro probleme hat die healer wneiger healen doie caster mehr dmg machen ......
und das soll ausreichen um deathwing zu töten ich weiß nicht!!!

ich möchtre nur mal an ihn herankommen und ihn einmal eine aufm kopf hauen können^^
wobei ich erstmal rankommen muß xD




mfg Lyss


----------



## sc00p (19. Oktober 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> nur das Malygos im vergleich zu Deathwing nen Chupachups is^^ Ich denk entweder wir bekommen hilfe (diesmal von Varian und Garrosh sowie den drei verblieben Aspekten) oder was ich eher hoffe wir können ihn nur zurückschlagen.



Malygos haben ja auch nicht wir bsiegt. Wir haben eigt nur zugesehen, wie die roten Drachen (Die wir halt Steuern, aber nicht unsere Charaktäre) ihn zur Strecke bringen.


----------



## mumba (19. Oktober 2010)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> Es bleibt abzuwarten, ich selbst bin sehr gespannt auf den Kampf...immerhin hat der Kerl in 2:36min komplett Azeroth zerstört.





jupp!


----------



## Orpheusß (19. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht, den Deathwing und die Rüstung sind eins, es gibt kein Rüstung zerstören oder Deahwing zerstören, man muss beides zusammen zerstören.



Ja... und Illidan hatte sich den Schädel des Guldan einverleibt und Arthas war Lichkönig ... storyrelevante Dinge sind Blizzard... na ja, sagen wir mal es wird auf den Markt zugeschnitten.
Es tut mir Leid eine Überlegung in der Bosskampfmechanik lostreten zu wollen, aber so wie ich Blizzards Einfallsreichtung kenne wird sowieso Alextrasza Deathwing töten, ist bei vielen Contentbossen so gewesen das irgendjemand hilft, Akama, die Titanen, Fordring...
Und wir erledigen nur mal wieder die Drecksarbeit.

/e mal ganz davon abgesehen das er größentechnich sogar größer als Onyxia, Halion und Konsorten sein muss, Vergleich Video und derzeitige Brücke am Sturmwindeingang.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (19. Oktober 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Meneleus01, was wären wir nur ohne Dich  ?
> 
> Du bist einer der einzigsten in diesem Thread der Ahnung von der Lore hat.
> 
> ...




Lol deathwing is nich stärker alsn aspekt punkt aus wer die lore kennt weis das auch also lieber klappe halten und keinen müll labern
nur seine defensive is stärker wegen seiner rüstung aber seine eigentliche macht is so hoch wie die eines aspekts
das einzige was ihn stark gemacht und dabei den blauen drachenschwarm plattmachen hatt lassen war die dämonenseele und die is nunmal zerstört worden. ich mein warum hatt er sich bis jetzt versteckt?`genau weil ihn die anderen aspekte so ******** in den arsch getretten haben das er sich erstmal seine wunden lecken musste. Also wenn alexstrasza brennend über auberdine fliegen würde würde auberdine mit seinen strohhütten auch umkippen. Neltharion is einfach der Aspekt der Erde das heißt er kann die Erde manipollieren und das is auch das einzige.. naja er kann noch bissl magma speien aber da is auch schon ende... also wenn er keinen neue dämonenseele basteln kann werden wir einfach unterstützung durch paar leute bekommen (thrall malfurion alexstrasza und so weiter) und ihn plattmachen ich seh da kein problem darin. Er is immernoch nur ein aspekt mit ner Rüstung Punkt fertig aus.


----------



## schäubli (19. Oktober 2010)

meisterkidi schrieb:


> ich zieh mal so n fazit:
> 2 götter
> 1 (untoten) könig
> 1 dämonen held (illidan)
> ...


2 götter:Nur die äusseren Hüllen.Cthun war der mit den tausend Tentakeln.(nicht sein ganzer Körper),YoggSaron der mit den tausend Mündern (?) (nicht sein ganzer Körper)
1 untotenKönig: Ein neuer Untotenkönig hat seinen Platz eingenommen
1 DämonenHeld: ER wurde nicht getötet sondern in seine Welt zurückgedrängt,denn wer im Kampf dabei war, wurde er am Ende (sein Oberkörper hat ja nur rausgeglotzt) wieder reingesaugt.
Algalon:Ich mein ich hab irgendwo gelesen,dass die Titanen,also die Schöpfer von Azeroth, tausende von Wächtern bzw. Gesandten haben, also war Algalon eigentlich nur ein Bote.
4 Titanen: Waren das wirklich Titanen?(Hab da keine Ahnung)


----------



## schäubli (19. Oktober 2010)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> Lol deathwing is nich stärker alsn aspekt punkt aus wer die lore kennt weis das auch also lieber klappe halten und keinen müll labern
> nur seine defensive is stärker wegen seiner rüstung aber seine eigentliche macht is so hoch wie die eines aspekts
> das einzige was ihn stark gemacht und dabei den blauen drachenschwarm plattmachen hatt lassen war die dämonenseele und die is nunmal zerstört worden. ich mein warum hatt er sich bis jetzt versteckt?`genau weil ihn die anderen aspekte so ******** in den arsch getretten haben das er sich erstmal seine wunden lecken musste. Also wenn alexstrasza brennend über auberdine fliegen würde würde auberdine mit seinen strohhütten auch umkippen. Neltharion is einfach der Aspekt der Erde das heißt er kann die Erde manipollieren und das is auch das einzige.. naja er kann noch bissl magma speien aber da is auch schon ende... also wenn er keinen neue dämonenseele basteln kann werden wir einfach unterstützung durch paar leute bekommen (thrall malfurion alexstrasza und so weiter) und ihn plattmachen ich seh da kein problem darin. Er is immernoch nur ein aspekt mit ner Rüstung Punkt fertig aus.



Falsch.
Er hat sich durch einen Gegenstand, den seine Frau ihm nach Tiefenheim gebracht hat, unglaublich stärker als jeder Aspekt (wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hab das Buch lange nicht gelesen).
Die Rüstung ist zwar ne Rüstung, aber auch nicht sonderlich ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Naldina (19. Oktober 2010)

also der kampf gegen illidan war durchaus episch, vor allem weil man ihn nur mit 25 spielern machen konnte, der kampf gegen arthas war lachhaft an einem abend getryt und am gleichen abend noch besiegt (10 er natürlich), deathwing wird es leider nicht anderes gehen.

ich vertrete ja weiterhin die meinung dass 10 er und 25 er egtrennte raids sein sollten wie in BC aber das wird wohl nie wieder so


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (19. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Er hat sich durch einen Gegenstand, den seine Frau ihm nach Tiefenheim gebracht hat, unglaublich stärker als jeder Aspekt (wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hab das Buch lange nicht gelesen).
> Die Rüstung ist zwar ne Rüstung, aber auch nicht sonderlich ausschlaggebend.




auch falsch

der gegenstand sind splitter der dämonenseele den seine frau in grim batol zurückgelassen hatt... und es wurde nie gesagt das er die reste eingesammelt hatt. Deswegen hab ich gesagt wenn er seine dämonenseele nicht neu geschmiedet hatt dann isser einfach so stark wie ein aspekt. er hatt einfach nur die unterstützung der elemente und alten göttern (halt wie jeder böse seine handlanger und hintermänner hatt)

aber ohne dämonenseele isser so stark wie ein aspekt...


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

Datzer schrieb:


> Dir sind ein paar kleine Fehler unterlaufen. Neltharion war nur der Aspekt der Erde, erst als er die Drachen-/Dämonenseele bekommen hat wurde er wirklich mächtig. Den blauen Drachenschwarm hat er mit der Dämonenseele vernichtet nicht mit seiner eigenen Macht. Genauso wie er die Rüstung aus Adamantit nur hat, weil ihn die Macht der Dämonenseele von innen Zerrissen hat.



Neltharion war von Anfang an der Stärkste aller Aspekte, Kopf an Kopf mit Alextraza, Alextraza ist Deathwing's größte Feindin, vielleicht eine der einzigen Gefahren für Deathwing, deswegen denke ich auch, das er Alextraza nicht direkt angreift, denn sie ist vielleicht der einzige Gegner, vor der er so etwas wie Respekt empfindet. Das stimmt, durch die Dämonenseele wurde er sehr mächtig, dennoch hat er selber den Drachenschwarm vernichtet. Deathwing ist nicht nur enorm stark, sondern ein Meister der Manipulation und die Dämonenseele sehe ich als Beweiß für diese Manipulationskünste an und das zähle ich zu seiner Macht hinzu. Deathwing ist nämlich nicht dumm, schwarze Drachen wie er haben schon oft versucht, die Völker von Azeroth von Innen heraus zu zerstören.

Man denke an Gilneas oder aber Onyxia in Sturmwind. Schwarzdrachen sind meister der Manipulation und diese Macht nutzen sie gekonnt und setzen sie gezielt ein. Sie haben schon immer versucht die Völker Azeroth gegeneinander aufzuhetzen. Welch Zufall: In Cataclysm sehen die politischen Verhältnisse für mich alles andere als rosig aus, woran das wohl liegen könnte....

Muss nicht an einem schwarzen Drachen liegen, wäre aber ein Grund.


----------



## lord just (19. Oktober 2010)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> Lol deathwing is nich stärker alsn aspekt punkt aus wer die lore kennt weis das auch also lieber klappe halten und keinen müll labern
> nur seine defensive is stärker wegen seiner rüstung aber seine eigentliche macht is so hoch wie die eines aspekts
> das einzige was ihn stark gemacht und dabei den blauen drachenschwarm plattmachen hatt lassen war die dämonenseele und die is nunmal zerstört worden. ich mein warum hatt er sich bis jetzt versteckt?`genau weil ihn die anderen aspekte so ******** in den arsch getretten haben das er sich erstmal seine wunden lecken musste. Also wenn alexstrasza brennend über auberdine fliegen würde würde auberdine mit seinen strohhütten auch umkippen. Neltharion is einfach der Aspekt der Erde das heißt er kann die Erde manipollieren und das is auch das einzige.. naja er kann noch bissl magma speien aber da is auch schon ende... also wenn er keinen neue dämonenseele basteln kann werden wir einfach unterstützung durch paar leute bekommen (thrall malfurion alexstrasza und so weiter) und ihn plattmachen ich seh da kein problem darin. Er is immernoch nur ein aspekt mit ner Rüstung Punkt fertig aus.



das was du schreibst ist einfach falsch.

deathwing war schon von anfang an der stärkste unter den aspekten und dadurch das er sich die drachen/dämonenseele einverleibt hat, ist er nochmals stärker als vorher und diese neue macht ist so stark, dass sie seinen körper zerreist. und versteckt hat er sich nur, weil er seinen schwarm neu aufbauen wollte und er eben eine rüstung brauchte, damit sein körper nicht von der unglaublichen macht zerrissen wird.

alleine das er aus der elementaren eben ausbrechen konnte zeigt wie stark er ist. nichtmal die elementarlords oder die alten götter haben die kraft um da auszubrechen. ragnaros und auch cthun brauchten hilfe um geschwächt da raus zu kommen und deathwing bricht da mal eben aus eigener kraft aus und scheint nicht sehr viel mehr geschwächt wie zuvor.

dann zum thema "man kann die rüstung nicht zerstören ohne deathwing zu zerstören". erinnert sich wer an den kampf zwischen deathwing und gruul? gruul hat es geschaft eine rüstungsplatte von deathwings körper zu reißen wodurch der magier der bei adal steht deathwing zurückschlagen konnte. ein kampf wo man dann versucht einen teil seiner rüstung zu zerstören sollte also möglich sein.


----------



## MasterCrain (19. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> In Cataclysm sehen die politischen Verhältnisse für mich alles andere als rosig aus, woran das wohl liegen könnte....
> 
> Muss nicht an einem schwarzen Drachen liegen, wäre aber ein Grund.




Liegt nicht am Drachen ganz einfach, weil die politischen probleme begonnen haben lange bevor Deathwing ein Thema war. solang sich Daethwing nicht als Variann oder garrosh verkleidet sind diese selber schuld an ihren Politischen problemchen


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (19. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Neltharion war von Anfang an der Stärkste aller Aspekte, Kopf an Kopf mit Alextraza, Alextraza ist Deathwing's größte Feindin, vielleicht eine der einzigen Gefahren für Deathwing, deswegen denke ich auch, das er Alextraza nicht direkt angreift, denn sie ist vielleicht der einzige Gegner, vor der er so etwas wie Respekt empfindet. Das stimmt, durch die Dämonenseele wurde er sehr mächtig, dennoch hat er selber den Drachenschwarm vernichtet. Deathwing ist nicht nur enorm stark, sondern ein Meister der Manipulation und die Dämonenseele sehe ich als Beweiß für diese Manipulationskünste an und das zähle ich zu seiner Macht hinzu. Deathwing ist nämlich nicht dumm, schwarze Drachen wie er haben schon oft versucht, die Völker von Azeroth von Innen heraus zu zerstören.
> 
> Man denke an Gilneas oder aber Onyxia in Sturmwind. Schwarzdrachen sind meister der Manipulation und diese Macht nutzen sie gekonnt und setzen sie gezielt ein. Sie haben schon immer versucht die Völker Azeroth gegeneinander aufzuhetzen. Welch Zufall: In Cataclysm sehen die politischen Verhältnisse für mich alles andere als rosig aus, woran das wohl liegen könnte....
> 
> Muss nicht an einem schwarzen Drachen liegen, wäre aber ein Grund.




NEIN das is ganz einfach falsch was du sagst

er is nicht der stärkste aller aspekte und wenn du die krieg der ahnen bücher gelesen hättest hatt nicht er sondern ganz alleine die dämonseele den schwarm vernichtet. deathwing is nicht der meister der manipulation sondern einfach ziemlich gut darin. Die anderen aspekte nutzen ihre macht eifnach nicht um zu manipulieren weils einfach unethisch und böse ist. Vorallem er wird manipuliert von den alten göttern dessen diener die elemtarlords sind und die wiederrum etz deathwing helfen die welt zu vernichten und "schwarze Drachen wie er haben schon oft versucht, die Völker von Azeroth von Innen heraus zu zerstören" onyxia is seine tochter genauso wie nefarian sie haben den wahnsinn einfach von ihm geerbt. und ich kann dir ganz genau sagen warum die politischen verhälltnisse momentan fürn arsch sind. kla kann deathwing leute manipulieren er is sehr mächtig ja aber dennoch tretten ihm die aspekte den arsch ein wenns so weit kommen würde.

und die einzigen politischen verhältnisse die entfernt mit deathwing zu tun haben is 



Spoiler



das die zwerge von moira der tochter von magni ab da regiert werden, die wiederrum von dem anführer der dunkeleisen zwerge (der ein diener ragnaros ist/ragnaros wiederrum ein helfer von deathwing ist) manipuliert wird

sorry aber so wie du das schreibst hast du die bücher einmal von der mitte aus halb gelesen und nichmal drüber nachgedacht was da drinsteht


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

Und noch einmal zum 25 Spieler Problem. Zu aller erst kann man den Kampf gegen Illidan oder Arthas nicht als Vergleich gegen Todesschwinge heranziehen. Man könnte höchstens den Kampf gegen Kil'jaeden als Vergleich heranziehen. Illidan war zwar mächtig, er hatte den Schädel von Gul'dan, aber er war irgendwo immer noch ein einfacher "Halbnachtelf/Halbdämon". Er war deswegen auch nicht der Endboss von The Burning Crusade sondern Kil'jaeden. Arthas Vorteil war einfach seine unerschöpfliche Ressourcenquelle an Kriegern, seine Manipulationskünste konnten jedoch nichts gegen das Licht des Aschenbringers ausrichten, sie konnte nichts gegen die Willenskraft von den Helden die ihn bekämpften ausrichten. Damit wurde seine mächtigste Waffe außer Kraft gesetzt. Im Grunde kann man nämlich sagen, dass seine Macht darin bestand nicht selbst zu kämpfen sondern endlose Armeen dies übernehmen zu lassen, bzw. seine Gegner zu übernehmen.

Deswegen tat er sich auch besonders schwer die Neruber zu vernichten, weil diese Immun gegen seine mächtigste Waffe - die Gedankenkontrolle - waren.

Das wollte ich eben mal klar stellen. Nun treten wir gegen Deathwing an, den man nicht mit den beiden vergleichen kann. Dennoch: Wir sind nicht mehr irgendwelche Spieler im schicken Kostüm. Wir haben z.B. Kil'jaeden mithilfte des blauen Schwarms und der Willenskraft des Sonnenbrunnes zurückgedrängt. Allein das mach unsere Helden im Grunde schon zu Legenden in der gesamten Welt von Azeroth. Viele verstehen nicht, dass ihr Charakter selbst eine Legende in Azeroth wird. Man darf das nicht auf die Masse hin sehen, dass ist dann einfach Spielmechanik das es halt bei jedem so ist. 

Wir sind also nicht irgendwer, die da mal ankommen. Ich hoffe Blizzard bringt das im Addon gut rüber, denn eigentlich müssten wir überall bekannt sein, auch nach dem Sieg über Arthas.


----------



## Bodensee (19. Oktober 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Streng genommen haben wir nur deren Avatare und/oder Manifestationen zerschlagen.
> Diese Art der "Goetter" in WoW sind parasitaer und wuerden beim absterben den ganzen Planeten mit in die Vernichtung ziehen.
> Yoggi oder C'thun als Manifestationen haetten eine Hundertschaft full Epic T250 EQ weggehustet
> 
> ...



ist halt leider so das die Story keinen mehr intressiert, es werden die Zusammenhänge nicht erkannt. Hauptsache die Drops sind fett und episch.


----------



## Sixe (19. Oktober 2010)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> Lol deathwing is nich stärker alsn aspekt punkt aus wer die lore kennt weis das auch also lieber klappe halten und keinen müll labern
> nur seine defensive is stärker wegen seiner rüstung aber seine eigentliche macht is so hoch wie die eines aspekts
> das einzige was ihn stark gemacht und dabei den blauen drachenschwarm plattmachen hatt lassen war die dämonenseele und die is nunmal zerstört worden. ich mein warum hatt er sich bis jetzt versteckt?`genau weil ihn die anderen aspekte so ******** in den arsch getretten haben das er sich erstmal seine wunden lecken musste. Also wenn alexstrasza brennend über auberdine fliegen würde würde auberdine mit seinen strohhütten auch umkippen. Neltharion is einfach der Aspekt der Erde das heißt er kann die Erde manipollieren und das is auch das einzige.. naja er kann noch bissl magma speien aber da is auch schon ende... also wenn er keinen neue dämonenseele basteln kann werden wir einfach unterstützung durch paar leute bekommen (thrall malfurion alexstrasza und so weiter) und ihn plattmachen ich seh da kein problem darin. Er is immernoch nur ein aspekt mit ner Rüstung Punkt fertig aus.




Ehm... doch. Du scheinst keine Ahnung von der Lore zu haben, also poste lieber gar nicht mehr als dich weiter zu blamieren.


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> NEIN das is ganz einfach falsch was du sagst
> 
> er is nicht der stärkste aller aspekte und wenn du die krieg der ahnen bücher gelesen hättest hatt nicht er sondern ganz alleine die dämonseele den schwarm vernichtet. deathwing is nicht der meister der manipulation sondern einfach ziemlich gut darin. Die anderen aspekte nutzen ihre macht eifnach nicht um zu manipulieren weils einfach unethisch und böse ist. Vorallem er wird manipuliert von den alten göttern dessen diener die elemtarlords sind und die wiederrum etz deathwing helfen die welt zu vernichten und "schwarze Drachen wie er haben schon oft versucht, die Völker von Azeroth von Innen heraus zu zerstören" onyxia is seine tochter genauso wie nefarian sie haben den wahnsinn einfach von ihm geerbt. und ich kann dir ganz genau sagen warum die politischen verhälltnisse momentan fürn arsch sind. kla kann deathwing leute manipulieren er is sehr mächtig ja aber dennoch tretten ihm die aspekte den arsch ein wenns so weit kommen würde.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nach deiner Schreibweise und deinem Ton frage ich mich ob du überhaupt schon einmal ein Buch gelesen hast, das mal am Rande.

Deathwing hat immerhin die Macht der Dämonenseele angewandt und er hat sie auch erschaffen. Das ist wie als wenn du behauptest, nicht Arthas hätte tausende getötet, sondern Frostmourne. Verstehst du was ich meine ? Und Neltharion war der stärkste Aspekt, aber das wirst du nicht einsehen wollen. Und wie ich schon schrieb KÖNNTEN schwarze Drachen ihre Finger im Spiel haben, aber das ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie einem die Wörter im Mund umgedreht werden.

Auch wenn Deathwing selbst manipuliert wurde, so ist er auch selbst sehr gut dadrin, nur war die Macht der gemeinsamen Alten Götter zu groß.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (19. Oktober 2010)

lord schrieb:


> das was du schreibst ist einfach falsch.
> 
> deathwing war schon von anfang an der stärkste unter den aspekten und dadurch das er sich die drachen/dämonenseele einverleibt hat, ist er nochmals stärker als vorher und diese neue macht ist so stark, dass sie seinen körper zerreist. und versteckt hat er sich nur, weil er seinen schwarm neu aufbauen wollte und er eben eine rüstung brauchte, damit sein körper nicht von der unglaublichen macht zerrissen wird.
> 
> ...




ALTER WTF? was schreibst du da für nen mist zusammen? er hatt sich die dämonenseele nicht einverleibt die is zerstört worden. und die rüstung hatt er schon vor 1000 Jahren bekommen er hatt sich versteckt weil ihm die aspekte eben auch mit seiner rüstung ihkm in den arsch getretten hatt. Seit wann is deathwing in der elementaren ebene gewesen??? wtf er hatt sich in tiefenheim versteckt. Gruul hatt nicht eine platte seiner rüstung entfernt. Khadgar (der magier neben adal) hatt einen zaubertrick benutzt um einen Nagel zu lockern von einer rüstungsplatte die daraufhin bissl weggestanden ist und lava aus seinem körper drang

also sorry so nen bullshit wie du geschrieben hast hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (19. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nach deiner Schreibweise und deinem Ton frage ich mich ob du überhaupt schon einmal ein Buch gelesen hast, das mal am Rande.
> 
> Deathwing hat immerhin die Macht der Dämonenseele angewandt und er hat sie auch erschaffen. Das ist wie als wenn du behauptest, nicht Arthas hätte tausende getötet, sondern Frostmourne. Verstehst du was ich meine ? Und Neltharion war der stärkste Aspekt, aber das wirst du nicht einsehen wollen. Und wie ich schon schrieb KÖNNTEN schwarze Drachen ihre Finger im Spiel haben, aber das ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie einem die Wörter im Mund umgedreht werden.
> 
> Auch wenn Deathwing selbst manipuliert wurde, so ist er auch selbst sehr gut dadrin, nur war die Macht der gemeinsamen Alten Götter zu groß.





alter es sinnlos du checkst es einfach nicht. die dämonenseele ist zerstört worde ((Nacht des Drachen) das is ein buch wtf )
und ganz allein die dämonenseele is schuld dran das er eine rüstung braucht... Warum? weil ihre unglaubliche macht seinen körper zerrissen hatt. Weil er selber zu schwach war um die macht der dämonenseele zu bändigen. und arthas ohne schwert... wtf du vergisst das da nerzhul mit drinnen ist oder? und die macht von kiljaeden. Frostmourne is nurn werkzeug... Der lichking is wirklich mächtig nicht frostmourne sonst wär der scheiß gegen den aschenbringer nicht zerbrochen. udn wie ich dir gesagt habe haben die schwarzen drachen ihre finger nicht im spiel. das is bestätigt auser wie einer weiter oben erwähnt hatt das deathwing plötzlich garrosh oder varian ist was ich für unwahrscheinlich halte

ja er ist gut darin das hab ich ja auch gesagt


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> alter es sinnlos du checkst es einfach nicht. die dämonenseele ist zerstört worde ((Nacht des Drachen) das is ein buch wtf )
> und ganz allein die dämonenseele is schuld dran das er eine rüstung braucht... Warum? weil ihre unglaubliche macht seinen körper zerrissen hatt. Weil er selber zu schwach war um die macht der dämonenseele zu bändigen. und arthas ohne schwert... wtf du vergisst das da nerzhul mit drinnen ist oder? und die macht von kiljaeden frostmourne is nurjn werkzeug... Der lichking is wirklich mächtig nicht frostmourne sonst wär der scheiß gegen den aschenbringer nicht zerbrochen. udn wie ich dir gesagt habe haben die schwarzen drachen ihre finger nicht im spiel. das is bestätigt auser wie einer weiter oben erwähnt hatt das deathwing plötzlich garrosh oder varian ist was ich für unwahrscheinlich halte
> 
> ja er ist gut darin das hab ich ja auch gesagt



Jo man alter....  






Jo Jo man!  


Ich beende dieses "Gespräch" mit dir an dieser Stelle, in dem Ton hat es für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (19. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Jo man alter....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und mit dem scheiß den du laberst hatt es keinen sinn... das is genauso wie wenn ich kolumbus vor 500 jahren wäre und ich dir sagen wollen würde das die erde ne kugel ist und keine scheibe 

und was hatt mein umganston mit wissen zu tun... ja genau GARNIX den egal wie oft ich alter ey lol alter roxxor imba alter ey sage... ich werde trotzdem recht behalten und das wirst du merken sobald du mal die bücher liest... ich legs dir echt ans herz erstmal die bücher zu lesen und dann bei der lore mitlabern zu wollen


----------



## MasterCrain (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte darauf hinweisen das Illidan sehr wohl der endboss von BC war. Kil`jearden war lediglich ein lückenfüller vor Wotlk. Oder Ist Halion jetzt der Endboss von Wotlk?


----------



## Fresh_Prince (19. Oktober 2010)

Das mir alles Scheis egal  der hat die gute alte Welt kaputt gemacht und jetz sind auch noch Gnome die Freunde der Horde.Der kriegt für die ganze kake ordentlich auf maul =)


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Ich möchte darauf hinweisen das Illidan sehr wohl der endboss von BC war. Kil`jearden war lediglich ein lückenfüller vor Wotlk. Oder Ist Halion jetzt der Endboss von Wotlk?


http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/172975-todesschwinge-der-kampf/page__st__80__gopid__2878240&#entry2878240

*(Insider) Unterhalten wir uns doch mal über ein paar generelle Designkonzepte des Sonnenbrunnens. Wir haben ja schon erwähnt, dass der Sonnenbrunnen-Dungeon und der -Schlachtzug den Handlungsstrang der Blutelfen und der Draenei abschließen, zumindest vorerst. Könnt ihr darauf noch ein wenig eingehen? *

*(J. Allen Brack)* *Ohne zu viel zu verraten, es stimmt, dass einige große Handlungsstränge aus Burning Crusade in "Wut des Sonnenbrunnens" ihren Abschluss finden.* Für beide Parteien, Draenei und Blutelfen, gibt es große Offenbarungen. Die Spieler erfahren eine Menge über das Schicksal des letzten noch verbliebenen Mitglieds des Dreigestirns der Bösewichte - Illidan, Vashj und Kael'thas. Zusätzlich zu Kael'thas gibt es einen neuen "ultimativen Bösewicht" zu besiegen. *Im Grunde geben wir den Spielern wirklich epische Auflösungen der dominantesten Handlungsstränge von The Burning Crusade. *

 Naxxramas kommt mir da als Beispiel in den Sinn, wenn es darum geht, auf was wir mit dem Sonnenbrunnen abzielen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es der PvE-Schlachtzugshöhepunkt vor The Burning Crusade ist, hat Naxxramas nicht wirklich viele Handlungsstränge geschlossen, die aus dem ursprünglichen Spiel kamen. Obwohl Naxxramas einer der am besten designten High-End-Dungeons in World of Warcraft bleibt, so hat es sich doch immer angefühlt, als gäbe es ein ungenutztes Potenzial, was PvE-Geschichtsschreibung der Spitzenklasse angeht. Das wollen wir nun mit dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau und der &#8222;Terrasse der Magister" umsetzen: Einen Dungeon bieten, der spektakuläres Gameplay und eine fantastische Krönung des Handlungsstranges der Erweiterung bietet. 

Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/misc/insider/bi026/interview.xml


----------



## MasterCrain (19. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...



Und? Ich lese da keine Aussage zu dem wa sich geschriben habe. oder meinst du weil da "neuer ultimativer bösewicht" stand?
Leider find ich den bluepost nicht mehr bei dem es darum ging das spieelr fragten was halion nach icc soll und ein Blizzard mitarbeiter meinte, Kil`jaerden war schließlich auch nicht der endboss von BC wir hatten ihn gar nicht geplannt gehabt, wir haben ihn nur eingebaut um die zeit bis wotlk zu überbrücken.


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Und? Ich lese da keine Aussage zu dem wa sich geschriben habe. oder meinst du weil da "neuer ultimativer bösewicht" stand?
> Leider find ich den bluepost nicht mehr bei dem es darum ging das spieelr fragten was halion nach icc soll und ein Blizzard mitarbeiter meinte, Kil`jaerden war schließlich auch nicht der endboss von BC wir hatten ihn gar nicht geplannt gehabt, wir haben ihn nur eingebaut um die zeit bis wotlk zu überbrücken.



Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Vergleich mal das Rubinsanktum mit der gesamten Insel von Quel'danas....natürlich war Kil'jaeden geplant, dort wurden die wichtigsten Sachen aus BC abgeschlossen, ohne die Insel gebe es einfach ein offenes Ende. Die haben die Insel doch nicht mal eben so erstellt. Dann sehe sie nämlich aus wie Halion: Eben hingeklatscht.


----------



## White_Sky (19. Oktober 2010)

Hä?

Todesschwinge ist der stärkste Aspekt? Was ist mit Nozdormu?


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (19. Oktober 2010)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> und mit dem scheiß den du laberst hatt es keinen sinn... das is genauso wie wenn ich kolumbus vor 500 jahren wäre und ich dir sagen wollen würde das die erde ne kugel ist und keine scheibe



Der Vergleich hinkt irgendwie.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (19. Oktober 2010)

Pupsi_Baer schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt irgendwie.



der vergleich hinkt ned. ich weis das die welt rund ist und ich weis auch wie stark deathwing ist. er sieht es ganz anders aber er wirds mir ned glauben egal was ich sage da er ne andere ansicht hat. Erst wenn ichs ihm beweise glaubt ers mir. aber das is mir, im gegensatz zu columbus der sichn schiff gepackt hatt und eifnach bewiesen hatt das die welt rund ist, einfach zu langwierig und nicht lohnenswert. kolumbus... oder eher magelan wurden dadurch berühmt. bei ihm weis ich nichmal ob er den post in 2 tagen wo alle beweise drin sind liest.. also nein danke.. is für mich sinnlos.. er sollte bücher lesen gehen


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke das die anderen Aspekte und Thrall eine wichtige Rolle im Kampf gegen Deathwing spielen werden. Vllt wird ja wieder so eine Art Dämonenseele erschaffen von den Aspekten um damit Deathwing soweit zu schwächen das es möglich wird für einen raid ihn zu besiegen. So schön mit ner epischen quest nach den Dämonenseelensplitter die dann gereinigt wird von den aspekten.

Aber alles spekulationen, freue mich schon auf den epischen Kampf gegen ihn^^


----------



## MasterCrain (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich mag geschichtlich ne vollgurke sein, aber hatte kolumbus nicht was mit "den Seeweg nach Indien erschließen" zu tun tun und nicht mit "ich beweis euch das die erde rund ist"?


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Ich mag geschichtlich ne vollgurke sein, aber hatte kolumbus nicht was mit "den Seeweg nach Indien erschließen" zu tun tun und nicht mit "ich beweis euch das die erde rund ist"?



Rate mal warum ich das Gespräch beendet habe.


----------



## Reyvin (19. Oktober 2010)

Was den Kampf betrifft gibt es zu sagen, dass Alexstrasza anscheinend aus dem Tod von Malygos gelernt hat und Azeroth nicht noch einmal den Tod eines Aspekten aussetzen will. 
So geht aus einer Quest in dem neuen Ödland hervor das es ein unverdorbenes Ei der schwarzen Drachen gibt, welches der rote Drachenschwarm nach der Questreihe, trotz Einwirken von Deathwing, findet. Alexstraza nimmt das Ei in ihre Obhut, wartet das der Drache schlüpft um nach Deathwings Tod dessen Platz einzunehmen. 
Wäre zu mindestens der logische Plan dahinter.


----------



## MasterCrain (19. Oktober 2010)

Reyvin schrieb:


> Was den Kampf betrifft gibt es zu sagen, dass Alexstrasza anscheinend aus dem Tod von Malygos gelernt hat und Azeroth nicht noch einmal dem Tod eines Aspekten aussetzen will.
> So geht aus einer Quest in dem neuen Ödland hervor das es ein unverdorbenes Ei der schwarzen Drachen gibt, welches der rote Drachenschwarm nach der Questreihe, trotz Einwirken von Deathwing, findet. Alexstraza nimmt das Ei in ihre Obhut, wartet das der Drache schlüpft um nach Deathwings Tod dessen Platz einzunehmen.
> Wäre zu mindestens der logische Plan dahinter.




lässt sich ein aspekt so leicht ersetzen?


----------



## Reyvin (19. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> lässt sich ein aspekt so leicht ersetzen?



Ähm...keine Ahnung, aber wenn ich raten müsste würde ich sagen, dass es wie eine Thronfolge wäre. Wenn alle anderen Kinder Deathwings tot sind wird er der neue Aspekt. Immerhin muss es doch einen "Notfallplan" geben falls ein Aspekt stirbt, oder?


----------



## Radiag (19. Oktober 2010)

Also ich persönlich würde ja einen Kampf favorisieren indem wir alle von Thrall einen verdammt langen KR bekommen (is ja schließlich der mächtigste shamy dens gibt) Alexstrasza heizt den Platten von Deathwing ordentlich ein (bei ner bestimmten hitze schmilzt alles, iwi müssen die ja auch geschmiedet worden sein!) Durch den KR sind wir nun ordentlich größer und DW kann weiterhin seine riesen Gestallt beibehalten. Am Ende schafft Thrall es durch die Lehre beim Irdenden Ring und den Elementaren Deathwing wieder "gut" zu machen (plopp heißter wieder Neltharion) überlässt uns ne Loot kiste und sagt: "Danke meine Freunde, endlich bin ich wieder frei." und is ganz sauer auf die alten Götter weil sie ihn ja schließlich "böse" gemacht haben. Dann gehts mit Deathwing, ähm sorry Neltharion, Thrall und Alexstrasza auf zu einem der Alten Götter durch ein Portal o.ä. und den rotzen wir dann richtig weg.
Was haltet ihr davon?

Tante Edith sagte mir ich soll das ganze mal ausarbeiten.

Also Kampfbeginn.
*Deathwing:" Ihr glaubt doch wohl nich wirklich ihr könnt mich besiegen ihr mikrigen kleinen Wesen."*
Alexstrasza hebt sich aus der Gruppe hervor und verwandelt sich in Drachengestallt.
*Deathwing:" Nun gut so hab ich wenigstens ein bisschen Spaß."*
Kampf geht los...
Wir alle Schlagen auf Deathwing ein und Alexstrasza "tankt" ihn, was haben die Tanks zu tun? Wozu hat Blizz den Dual specc eingeführt und verbilligt .
Die Healer sollten zusätzlich noch Alexstrasza healen damit diese auch schön lange durchhält. Gleichzeitig natürlich die ganze Gruppe die Feuerschaden durch seine Aura bekommt. Vorher mussten wir alle fein jedemenge Feuerresi farmen (anstrengend aber lohnt sich!).
Alexstrasza erhitzt weiterhin Deathwings Rüstung, diese fängt an zu glühen. (75% down)
*Deathwing:" Glaubt nicht das ihr mich dadurch schwächen könnt Alexstrasza."*
*Alexstrasza:" Ihr werdet schon sehen."*
P2 beginnt.
Wir alle werden auf Rote Drachen gesetzt und dürfen diese Steuern. Mit diesen müssen wir Deathwings Rüstung ordentlich einheizen.
*Deathwing (arrogant wie er ist):" Durch das Erhitzen werde ich bloß noch stärker!"*
Wir alle bekommen mehr Feuerschaden und wir werden von einem mächtigen Flügelschlag mit den Drachen weggeflattert (mir fiel grad kein anderes Wort ein sorry)
Rote Drachen: "Wir sind nicht groß genug um diesem Wind (windig, das war das Wort was ich haben wollte) wiederstehen zu können ihr müsst ohne uns Weiterkämpfen.
Wir kloppen weiter auf Deathwing ein.
Weil die Healer langsahm oom gehen muss einer Thrall anlabern damit dieser einen Zauber castet der 2 Minuten alle Heilzauber kein Mana kosten lässt. In diesen 2 Minuten müssen wir Deathwing auf 50% hauen.
*Deathwing:" Arrg!"*
*Alexstrasza:" Vergeht euch langsahm der Spaß Neltharion?"*
Ysera und die anderen Aspekte tauchen auf (wer weiß vll. auch ein von Alexstrasza wiederbelebter Malygos, sie ist ja schließlich die Lebensbinderin)
*Deathwing:" Nun ihr seid also alle gekommen um unterzugehen."*
Deathwing castet wieder Mal einen mächtigen Flügelschlag, nur Alexstrasza schafft es standhaft zu sein, wir werden alle an eine Wand geschleudert und verlieren 95% unserer HP. (vollhealen vorher bitte )
Die Titanen tauchen auch auf.
*Alexstrasza:" Gut das ihr gekommen seid, wir können eure Hilfe gebrauchen."*
*Deathwing:" Das sind bloß Felsen in der Brandung."*
P3 beginnt.
Thrall zündet seine Art KR.
Feuerwände erheben sich an den Seiten, ausweichen bitte.
zudem kommen 2-3 Schwarze Drachen (nicht zu viele sind ja schon jedemenge Leute da die arme Grafikkarte und der arme Internetanbieter!) die ein paar Schattenhammerkultisten bei sich haben. Diese casten Schatten zonen auf den Boden, nochmals ausweichen bitte.
Alles umhauen bis Deathwing auf 25% ist.
*Deathwing: "Ihr habt es weit geschafft doch jetzt werdet ihr sterben!"*
Er macht einen Flammenstrahl und dreht sich dabei, und schon wieder ausweichen (ja ich mag keine movementkrüppel).
*Alexstrasza: "Ich bin schwer verwundet ich kann nich länger standhalten."* Alexstrazsa fliegt weg um ihre wunden zu Heilen.
Thrall bufft den gesammten Raid mit einem Flammenschutz (vll. eine Wasserblase um einen herum) 3 Tanks müssen vor Deathwing stehen um den Schaden abzufangen steht einer an der linken Kralle, der andere an der Rechten ein 3. Tank muss Deathwing am Kopf tanken (auch im 10er).
Das ganze wie in P2 bis auf 5%.
Alexstrasza kehrt wieder
*Deathwing: "Konntet ihr euren Untergang nicht einfach auf Euch ruhen lassen?"*
*Alexstrasza: "Nein ich habe Verstärkung"*
Man sieht Malfurion auf Alexstraszas Rücken. Diesen setzt sie bei Thrall ab.
*Malfurion: "Beschützt uns bis wir fertig sind."*
*Deathwing: "Mit was fertig."*
*Thrall:" Mit dem mächtigsten Heilzauber den es je gab!"*
*Deathwing:" Der hilft euch auch nicht weiter.*
P4 beginnt.
Gleiches wie in P3 nur zusammen mit Alexstrasza die Deathwing bei 3 Stacks von einem Debuff auf dem Tank der an dem Kopf von Deathwing ist das Wasserschutzschild bei 4 Stacks würde das Wasserschild verdampfen. Bei 3 Stacks eines Debuffs auf Alexstrasza, der sie bei 4 Stacks töten würde, spottet wieder der tank Deathwing ab.
*Thrall brüllt:" JETZT!"*
Deathwing wird in eine grüne Hülle eingeschlossen die ein bisschen dem Effekt von Verjüngen ähnelt.
Er wird in die Luftgehoben
Schwarzer Bildschirm und ein -->Cinematic<-- (is zwar viel Arbeit für Blizz aber das wäre doch mal richtig EPISCH) beginnt indem Deathwing als Nelthrion wieder herunterkommt
*und sagt:" Danke Freunde, endlich bin ich erlößt."*
*Alexstrasza:" Für einen Freund tuh ich alles."*
*Neltharion:" Aber wir müssen auch den Verursacher für mein Leiden besiegen!"*
Cinematic zu Ende (jubel im TS)
*Der wiederbelebte Malygos fragt:" Wisst ihr ungefähr wo er sich aufhält? Ich könnte ein Portal erschaffen."*
*Deathwing:" Ja ich bin noch immer ein bisschen mit ihm verbunden er ist in (Name soll sich Blizz selber ausdenken, vll. iwo in Uldum)."*
Malygos erschafft ein Portal durch das alle durchgehen müssen.
So und den Kampf gegen den alten Gott denke ich mir vll. iwan anders mal aus.
Was haltet ihr davon? GRRR wehe ihr findet das nich gut sonst hab ich 20 Minuten meines Lebens umsonst verschwendet 
und weils so viel Arbeit war poste ich das auch mal in die Blizzard foren.


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

nicht schlecht finde ich und als loot teile seiner rüstung oder mats um daraus neue legendarys herzustellen


----------



## Kezpa (19. Oktober 2010)

Reyvin schrieb:


> Ähm...keine Ahnung, aber wenn ich raten müsste würde ich sagen, dass es wie eine Thronfolge wäre. Wenn alle anderen Kinder Deathwings tot sind wird er der neue Aspekt. Immerhin muss es doch einen "Notfallplan" geben falls ein Aspekt stirbt, oder?



du weißt schon das jeder Aspekt seine kraft einem der Titanen zu verdanken hat?? du kannst nen aspekt nicht mal eben so ersetzen...eigentlich soll jeder aspekt mehrere tausend jahre leben und net böse werden und amoklaufen


----------



## MasterCrain (19. Oktober 2010)

Radiag schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich würde ja einen Kampf favorisieren indem wir alle von Thrall einen verdammt langen KR bekommen (is ja schließlich der mächtigste shamy dens gibt) Alexstrasza heizt den Platten von Deathwing ordentlich ein (bei ner bestimmten hitze schmilzt alles, iwi müssen die ja auch geschmiedet worden sein!) Durch den KR sind wir nun ordentlich größer und DW kann weiterhin seine riesen Gestallt beibehalten. Am Ende schafft Thrall es durch die Lehre beim Irdenden Ring und den Elementaren Deathwing wieder "gut" zu machen (plopp heißter wieder Neltharion) überlässt uns ne Loot kiste und sagt: "Danke meine Freunde, endlich bin ich wieder frei." und is ganz sauer auf die alten Götter weil sie ihn ja schließlich "böse" gemacht haben. Dann gehts mit Deathwing, ähm sorry Neltharion, Thrall und Alexstrasza auf zu einem der Alten Götter durch ein Portal o.ä. und den rotzen wir dann richtig weg.
> Was haltet ihr davon?




Im Grunde nicht schlecht aber du hast einen fehler gemacht. Der mächtigste Schamy den es gibt bin immer noch ich


----------



## Wolfenstein (19. Oktober 2010)

Also erstmal war Malygos von den Büchern her der schwächste Aspekt in sachen körperlicher kraft, aber als ausgleich war er der mächtigste Aspekt in sachen Magie.
Blizzard hat die Malygos Story eigentlich ziemlich verhunzt, Malygos ist bei weitem stärker als der Malygos den wir in Wotlk besiegen dürften.
Er ist der Meister der Arkanen Magie kennt die komplexesten Zauber und hätte uns eigentlich mal eben so wegpusten können.

Zweitens war die Rüstung von Deathwing durch Kathgar verbogen wurden und somit unbrauchbar, soweit ich mich erinner ist er unter großen Schmerzen geflohen,
ich schätze es mal so ein das er sich im neuen Cinematic eine neue Rüstung anfertigen lassen hat die eben genau gegen solche Zauber immun sein wird.
Zumal sie ja auch ziemlich verbogen war und die Typen im Cinematic keine Goblins sondern wohl Menschen waren.
Es wird wohl der Kult gewesen sein der ihm die neue Rüstung verpasst hat.

Deathwing ist mittlerweile der stärkste Aspekt er hat zusätzliche Kraft von den Alten Göttern bekommen, deswegen unterliegt ihm auch Alextrasza in der neuen Erweiterung in einer Quest.


----------



## Reyvin (19. Oktober 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> du weißt schon das jeder Aspekt seine kraft einem der Titanen zu verdanken hat?? du kannst nen aspekt nicht mal eben so ersetzen...eigentlich soll jeder aspekt mehrere tausend jahre leben und net böse werden und amoklaufen



Ja ich weiß das Neltharion seine Macht von Khaz´Goroth erhalten hat, aber glaubst du wirklich das noch ein Aspekt einfach so sterben wird ohne das es Auswirkungen auf Azeroth hat?


----------



## White_Sky (19. Oktober 2010)

Reyvin schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß das Neltharion seine Macht von Khaz´Goroth erhalten hat, aber glaubst du wirklich das noch ein Aspekt einfach so sterben wird ohne das es Auswirkungen auf Azeroth hat?



Die Drachenaspekte sind doch nur Wächter und nicht das was sie bewachen.


----------



## Nerevar88 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hurkie schrieb:


> Naja Malygos war auch einer der Aspekte, nämlich vom Blauen Schwarm. Deathwing ist der chef vom Schwarzen Schwarm. Sogesehen passt es in das bisherige Schema rein.



Malygos war aber durch Deathwing und die Drachenseele extrem geschwächt.


----------



## Branntwein (19. Oktober 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Besiegt == Tot
> Andere Optionen gibt es nicht.



quatsch.

Wie oft haben wir Anubarak "gelegt" ?
Wie oft Onyxia ? <-- mal abgesehen dass die irgendwie untot wiederkommt.

Besiegt ist nicht gleich tot... man muss auf den Text und auf die Dialoge achten, die dabei herumkommen.
Anubarak sagt in der 5er Ini auch nur "ich gebe mich geschlagen"... der is aber nicht tot, wie wir ja in Naxx und danach in PDK gesehen haben.

Und zu der thematik wer wem im Kampf gegen DW hilft würde ich grob auf Thrall bei der Horde und Malfurion bei der Allianz tippen.


----------



## Nerevar88 (19. Oktober 2010)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Der Kampf bleibt abzu warten.
> 
> Was mich mehr interessieren würde wie groß wird Er sein ?
> Onyxia ist ja auch nicht unbedingt der kleinste Drache aber vom Intro her, hat man schon das Gefühl das Geathwing 8 mal so groß ist wie Ony.
> ...



Ich hoffe das das irgendwie so geregelt ist das die anderen Aspekte Deathwing tanken und man als Gruppe irgendwie die Drachenseele oder so zerstört und dabei einen Schatten von Deathwing tanken muss o.ä.


----------



## Branntwein (19. Oktober 2010)

Reyvin schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß das Neltharion seine Macht von Khaz´Goroth erhalten hat, aber glaubst du wirklich das noch ein Aspekt einfach so sterben wird ohne das es Auswirkungen auf Azeroth hat?



ich denke schon, weil die Drachen haben ihre Macht zum aufpassen bekommen. Das heißt ja nur, dass die Aufpasser versagt haben, wenn sie sterben. 
Wenn keine Aufpasser mehr leben, könnte es höchstens sein dass die restlichen, furchtbar geschwächten alten Götter wieder die Macht ergreifen. 
Und über denen stehen ja noch die richtigen Titanen... denn storytechnisch sind die starken mächtigen Wächter aus Ulduar nur quasi die "Dummen"/"Schwächsten", die auf der Erde zurückbleiben mussten um ein wenig mit aufzupassen.

ich verzettel mich hier... wo waren wir ?


----------



## SonneBlock (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich bete dafür, dass sie seine Größenskalierung nicht ändern.

Wenn sich der 25-Mann Raid auf seiner Hand platzieren kann und dann immernoch genug Platz ist.
DAS wäre ein Epische Kampf.

Leider geb ich dem TE recht, der Kampf wird wohl niemals von der Mechanik an das herranreichen was er auch wert sein KÖNNTE.

Wenigstens er sollte überleben, wir knüppeln auf ihm rum.. bla bla.. Event.. anderre Drachen kommen und treiben ihm den Wahnsinn aus.. bla. All so Kram.

Es ist wirklich unrealistisch, dass so ne kleine Truppe von Witzfiguren den ohne Hilfe umklatscht und tötet.
Wenn der Kampf losgeht könnte er auch die ganze Höhle instant einstürtzen lassen und der Raid würde ebenso instant verrecken.
Die Kragenweite is.. ja, einfach nicht erreichbar.
Hier wäre ne 40- Mann Version mit Spezialloot echt nen Knüller.

*An die alten Tage denk und zurückschmacht*


----------



## White_Sky (19. Oktober 2010)

Nerevar88 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das das irgendwie so geregelt ist das die anderen Aspekte Deathwing tanken und man als Gruppe irgendwie die Drachenseele oder so zerstört und dabei einen Schatten von Deathwing tanken muss o.ä.



Die Drachenseele wurde zerstört.


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Ich bete dafür, dass sie seine Größenskalierung nicht ändern.
> 
> Wenn sich der 25-Mann Raid auf seiner Hand platzieren kann und dann immernoch genug Platz ist.
> DAS wäre ein Epische Kampf.
> ...



deswegen denke ich ja das DW von irgendjemand geschwächt wird und der Kampf nur mit Hilfe eines oder mehreren NPCs zu schaffen wird. und die schwächung wär dann halt das er seine Größe verliert um damit zu zeigen "Ich bin nicht mehr der böseobernukeallesweg Drachenaspekt"  und einen großteil seiner macht verliert.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (19. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Ich mag geschichtlich ne vollgurke sein, aber hatte kolumbus nicht was mit "den Seeweg nach Indien erschließen" zu tun tun und nicht mit "ich beweis euch das die erde rund ist"?




ich gebs auf >_> mit dem seeweg nach indien wollte  er beweisen das die erde rund ist... weil damit er indien erreicht er um die welt müsste.. und damals dachten alle es wäre ne scheibe.. aber wenn gewisse leute nichmal das wissen ists eh für die katz... ich bin raus... diskutiert weiter mit euren falschen fakten 

und an die über mir... deathwing wurde von den aspekten bereits einmal besiegt selbst nachdem er rüstung energie der alten götter und die dämonenseele die dann zerstört wurde hatte. daher wenn die aspekte kommen hatt er ausgeschissen. Wie bei jedem bösewicht is die wirklich macht die zahl seiner untertanen. das war bis jetzt immer so und wenn ihr alle endboss anguckt isses halt so wenn man den endboss mal erreicht ist der auch nicht mehr so wild. Deswegen find ichs garnicht so wild wie blizzard es macht


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Die Drachenseele wurde zerstört.




hab die bücher nicht gelesen aber das sie zerstört wurde stimmt aber glaub mich zu erinnern das sie in splitter zersprungen ist vllt kann man sie ja wieder zusammensetzen


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (19. Oktober 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> hab die bücher nicht gelesen aber das sie zerstört wurde stimmt aber glaub mich zu erinnern das sie in splitter zersprungen ist vllt kann man sie ja wieder zusammensetzen




die dämonenseele war nur so stark weil deathwing die essenz aller drachen darin gespeichert hatt.. also alle drachen haben 50% ihrer kraft an die damalaige Drachenseele gegeben um die brennende legion zu vernichten. bei ein paar tausend drachen und den aspekten is das ziemlich viel power. so dann wurde sie 1000 jahre später zerstört und all die kraft and die drachen zurückgegeben.. daher was die splitter noch bewirken is ne gewisse macht drachen zu schwächen.. das wurde von dena lten göttern in die dämonenseele reingelegt als sie erschaffen wurde... also plattmachen kannste mit der seele nix mehr.. nur drachen schwächen... und ich hoffe mal das alles baut blizz in den kampf ein:> iwie aspekte tauchen im kampf auf und iwie zieht deathwing die neue dämoneseele aus der hosentasche und schwächt sie.. dann muss man deathwing iwie ne schuppe abreissen damit die dämonenseele plattmachen und dann machne die aspekte deathwing den garaus.

die dämonenseele kann nur mit einem stück ihres erschaffers vernichtet werden.. daher schuppe udnd ie schuppe fällt ab wenn wir ihn ka in nem 10 minuten kampf geschwächt haben.. so stell ichs mir vor. 

so etz bin ich aber wirklich raus... hab nochn reallife:>


----------



## White_Sky (19. Oktober 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> hab die bücher nicht gelesen aber das sie zerstört wurde stimmt aber glaub mich zu erinnern das sie in splitter zersprungen ist vllt kann man sie ja wieder zusammensetzen



Wird aber nie passieren, und wenn doch dann wird es ihm nix bringen, weil die Aspekte die Drachen-/Dämonenseele nicht wieder mit ihrer Macht segnen werden.


----------



## Araken (19. Oktober 2010)

selbst wenn man die dämonenseele wieder zusammensetzen würde währe sie nutzlos denn 

A: hat sie keine kraft mehr 

B: wurde todesschwinge von den anderen aspekten mit einem bann belegt dem es ihm unmöglich macht die dämonenseele zu benutzen


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

wieder was dazugelernt ^^


----------



## Degeneration (19. Oktober 2010)

Also, eig. von der Macht her wäre Todesschwinge bestimmt nicht besiegbar^^

ABER!!! es dürfte machbar sein: im trailer sieht man bereits wie der körper langsam zerreißt und deshalb die Rüstungsteile angebastelt werden.
Wenn nun im Kampf die Rüstung zerreist/zerbricht vernichtet sie sich fast von selbst 
Also das ist schon machbar.... bin gespannt drauf! 
Mfg. Sayonara


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

wenn die Rüstung zereisst denke ich mal, daß der raid und der restliche teil azeroth dann instant down gehen würde, wenn seine energie unkontroliert aus ihm herausbrechen würde.


----------



## White_Sky (19. Oktober 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> wenn die Rüstung zereisst denke ich mal, daß der raid und der restliche teil azeroth dann instant down gehen würde, wenn seine energie unkontroliert aus ihm herausbrechen würde.



Hat man bei Malygos auch gedacht, dass die arkane Energie aus Azeroth verschwinden würde, wenn er stirbt.


----------



## Nexxen (19. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nicht "Jop". Man kann Malygos und Todesschwinge nicht auf eine Stufe stellen. Todesschwinge hat den gesamten (!) blauen Schwarm einfach ausgelöscht und Malygos in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Malygos ist nichts im Vergleich zu Neltharion. Es passt eben nicht in das Schema.



Falsch!
Malygos wurde in den Wahnsinn getriben, dadurch das er alle Eier zerstört hat bis auf die die von Krasus & Rhonin in eine andre Welt gebracht wurden!^^


----------



## Degeneration (19. Oktober 2010)

Ne glaub ich fast net^^
Sonst könnte DW sich aufopfern und AZ zestören 
Aber so paar Phasen wo nur die Rüstungsteile angreifbar sind... fänd ich relativ gut

aber stimmt könnte die totale vernichtung sein...
(passt auf in 20 jahren: DW kehrt zurück rüsse geht schrott -> azeroth kaputt wir müssen auf nen anderen planeten und spielen world of world of warcraft zum teil im weltall )


----------



## Nexxen (19. Oktober 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> edit



WO hastn du das ausgegraben? Beta? Wenn ja sag mal wo


----------



## Legendofz (19. Oktober 2010)

Will ja nicht meckern aber Deathwing killen war in Warcraft 2 ne optionale Quest also so episch war der jetzt nicht xD


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

Degeneration schrieb:


> Ne glaub ich fast net^^
> Sonst könnte DW sich aufopfern und AZ zestören
> Aber so paar Phasen wo nur die Rüstungsteile angreifbar sind... fänd ich relativ gut
> 
> ...




stimmt war glaub ich auch ne überlegung in ner buffed ausgabe das mit dem weltraum mit sonem bild von jemand mit ner rakete und taucherhelm


----------



## Rasgaar (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich seh schon den Kampfbeginn.
10 Leute warten auf den epischen Kampf gegen Deathwing.
Alles ist besammelt, gebufft, vorbereitet. Die Nervosität steigt, bis schliesslich der RL das "go" gibt und der Tank auf Deathwing zurennt!

Dann sieht man einen kleinen Gnomen Krieger auf Todesschwinges Klaue rumhacken und spotten, während ein paar Nahkämpfer mit ihren Messerchen und Äxtlein auf einer anderen Klaue rumhacken, weil sie nicht weiter rauf kommen...
Und die kleinen Frostbolts vom Mage sind verglüht, bevor sie auch nur Deathwings Rüstung erreicht haben... 



Aber mal im ernst, egal wie heftig seine Macht ist, wie gross das Vieh auch sein mag - schlussendlich ists auch nur ein Drache aus mehr oder weniger Fleisch und Blut (plus ein bisschen Stahl und Lava...)
Deathwing WIRD fallen. Da könnt ihr noch so spekulieren, das hat beim LK auch nicht geholfen. Mag sich vielleicht noch der eine oder andere an die Diskussionen erinnern ("der portet sich dann weg." / "der flüchtet und hinterlässt ne Truhe mit Loot." / "Er kommt zur Besinnung und der Raid haut dann zusammen mit Arthas Nerzhul um." etc....), gefallen ist er trotzdem. So wirds auch Deathwing ergehen.
Und wenn uns die Titanen, Götter, Hogger oder sonst wer helfen muss.


----------



## std123 (19. Oktober 2010)

ihr müsst nicht über den kampf diskutieren blizz macht den so wie sie lustig sind!!!
wenn der kampf nachher daraus besthetdas 1000000 mal rüstung zerreißen auf ihn gehauen werden muss dan ist es halt so!



(das mit rüssi zerreisen ist nicht ernst gemeint wär aber ne lustige vorstellung der mt warri stürmt aus DW zu macht einmal rüssi zerreisen==> DW explodiert die ganze welt wird zerstört und alle acc' werden gelöscht^^)


----------



## Degeneration (19. Oktober 2010)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Und die kleinen Frostbolts vom Mage sind verglüht, bevor sie auch nur Deathwings Rüstung erreicht haben...
> 
> 
> schlussendlich ists auch nur ein Drache aus mehr oder weniger Fleisch und Blut (plus ein bisschen Stahl und Lava...)
> ...



1. welcher mage spielt schon frost bei nem boss ;D (au wenns bei cata ja im pve gesteigert wird)
2. soviel ich weiß besteht er hauptsächlich aus stahl und lava ^^
3. schön für die hogger erwähnung^^ und ich denk au das jemand mit eingreift... au wenns grad erst kam und damit ne zu schnelle wiederholung wäre


----------



## Ordum (19. Oktober 2010)

"Du nicht nehmen Kerze"

Der liegt in 3 Min. im Dreck und das wars...


----------



## Degeneration (19. Oktober 2010)

std123 schrieb:


> DW explodiert die ganze welt wird zerstört und alle acc' werden gelöscht^^)


----------



## Rasgaar (19. Oktober 2010)

Degeneration schrieb:


> 1. welcher mage spielt schon frost bei nem boss ;D (au wenns bei cata ja im pve gesteigert wird)
> 2. soviel ich weiß besteht er hauptsächlich aus stahl und lava ^^
> 3. schön für die hogger erwähnung^^ und ich denk au das jemand mit eingreift... au wenns grad erst kam und damit ne zu schnelle wiederholung wäre




Naja, mit Feuerspecc kannst auch nicht antanzen. Sonst stirbt der höchstens vor Lachen


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

std123 schrieb:


> DW explodiert die ganze welt wird zerstört und alle acc' werden gelöscht^^)




und die mächtigen götter vom planeten blizzard wird die welt nach ihren vorstellungen wieder neu gestalten


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

Nexxen schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Malygos wurde in den Wahnsinn getriben, dadurch das er alle Eier zerstört hat bis auf die die von Krasus & Rhonin in eine andre Welt gebracht wurden!^^



Genau das habe ich geschrieben ? -.-'


----------



## Nexxen (19. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich geschrieben ? -.-'



nö


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (19. Oktober 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> Mich stört mehr, das Deathwing im Opening jetzt als ein riesen, fetten Drachen gezeigt wird, der da über SW sich mal hinsetzt und später im Raid, wie Sindragosa einfach mal um gebalte 500% verkleinert wird und das nur, damit wir ein wenig mehr als seine Kralle sehen können.
> 
> Realismus Pur!!!!!!!!!!



Realismus in nem fantasy-game = Fail


----------



## Greyback77 (19. Oktober 2010)

Wir werden sowieso irgendwann mit addon vom level 95-100 stark genug sein um Deathwing mit 3 leuten im hardmode zu legen. es ist ein spiel und es MUSS immer einen stärkeren endboss geben -> Spieler werden MÄCHTIGER weil die bosse es auch werden aber -> Kil jaeden ist 1000 Mal stärker als Arthas ABER -> er war nur halb da (500 mal stärker) -> irgendwann werden wir Sergeras killen müssen -> 25/10 spieler so mächtig wie 1 Titan? 

/soll mal zum denken anregen


----------



## Klos1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Er will damit sagen dass man einen Kampf gegen Deathwing nicht ins Spiel implementieren kann ohne es unlogisch und unwahrscheinlich erscheinen zu lassen ... in seinen Augen. Nun sag mir nicht, das hast Du nicht verstanden.
> 
> Tante Edith hat mich eben noch angerufen und gesagt, dass Blizzard einen Weg finden wird.
> Immerhin sitzen dort oben Koepfe die nicht zum Tee trinken bezahlt werden (auch wenn man das gerne mal meinen koennte).



Und wieso sollte man das nicht können? Was bitte ist an Wow denn überhaupt logisch, wo Bosse getötet werden um danach aufzustehen, um sich von der nächsten Gruppe looten zu lassen. Und was soll an der Tötung von Deathwing unlogischer sein, als beispielsweise das Töten einer der alten Götter wie C'Thun oder Yogg-Saron? Ich check das nicht so ganz. Nüchtern betrachtet war Wow nie logisch und wird auch niemals logisch sein. Ist aber auch völlig wumpe, wie ich finde. Ist ein Spiel und mehr nicht. Und primär geht es darum, für Unterhaltung zu sorgen und nicht für Logik.


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

Nexxen schrieb:


> nö



Klasse Gegenargument, der Hammer.


----------



## Shaila (19. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte man das nicht können? Was bitte ist an Wow denn überhaupt logisch, wo Bosse getötet werden um danach aufzustehen, um sich von der nächsten Gruppe looten zu lassen. Und was soll an der Tötung von Deathwing unlogischer sein, als beispielsweise das Töten einer der alten Götter wie C'Thun oder Yogg-Saron? Ich check das nicht so ganz. Nüchtern betrachtet war Wow nie logisch und wird auch niemals logisch sein. Ist aber auch völlig wumpe, wie ich finde. Ist ein Spiel und mehr nicht. Und primär geht es darum, für Unterhaltung zu sorgen und nicht für Logik.



Nur gut das wir nie einen alten Gott getötet haben und solche "Ist doch eh alles Wumpe Kommentare" gehen mir auf den Sack. Dann könnten wir auch gleich die gesamten Geschichte in die Tonne hauen. Also sowas dämliches, ich hasse solche Kommentare. Auch Fantasy muss irgendwo Logik haben. Ein Fantasyfilm muss auch irgendwo Logik mitbringen, alles andere wäre Schwachsinn.


----------



## Chirogue (20. Oktober 2010)

Wäre auch denkbar, dass man von anderen großen Helden unterstützt wird, wie z.B. Thrall ( schon oben erwähnt ), der ja mittlerweile auch recht mächtig geworden ist, dann noch komplizierte meschaniken und letztendlich wird er vielleicht nur wieder gut, sprich man treibt nur das böse aus ihm aus


----------



## Sixe (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nur gut das wir nie einen alten Gott getötet haben und solche "Ist doch eh alles Wumpe Kommentare" gehen mir auf den Sack. Dann könnten wir auch gleich die gesamten Geschichte in die Tonne hauen. Also sowas dämliches, ich hasse solche Kommentare. Auch Fantasy muss irgendwo Logik haben. Ein Fantasyfilm muss auch irgendwo Logik mitbringen, alles andere wäre Schwachsinn.



Jep. Fantasy muss auch Grenzen haben. 

Z.B. Spiderman. Superheld, und so weiter. Kann aber nur Spinnennetze machen und ist stärker. Unlogisch wäre es, wenn er dann plötzlich die Macht hätte, die Welt zu zerstören. Das würde einfach nicht in die Logik passen, denn die Logik ist, dass er Bösewichte vermöbelt. Und selbst bei den Bösewichten wird es ja manchmal knifflig, also wie sollte er die Macht haben, die Welt zu zerstören? Und da wäre dann das mit der Logik.


----------



## Saberclaw (20. Oktober 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Zu Arthas: Genau dort geht der Bezug zum spiel verloren.
> Ein 10er Raid sind nicht nur einfach 10 dahergelaufene Leute die mal eben den Lich King zurueckschlagen. Ein 10er/25er Raid sind die staerksten, besten Helden ganz Azeroths. Dass es jede Woche 10 andere sind ist sekundaer. Es handelt sich, von der Story her, um eine perfekt ausgebildete Gruppe. Die Besten, der Besten, der Besten. Eben Helden, die unter Einsatz all ihrer Kraefte eines der Uebel der Welt in seine Schranken weisen.
> Leider geht die Geschichte immer irgendwo unter. An dieser Stelle haben alle Spieler anscheinend schon PdC / PdK vergessen. Eben dort ging es darum jeden Helden zu finden.



"ogogo, macht ma hinne, hab huet noch wass vor!!11" Zum Glück nur Storytechnisch, die Besten der Besten^^


Zum Thema allgemein:

Wenn man bisher gegen wirklich üble und mächtige Figuren der Warcraft lore gekämpft hat, dann waren diese geschwächt, nur halb in unserer Dimension, brain-afk oder sonst was.
Kil'Jaeden war zu fett um durch den Brunnen zu kommen, die alten Götter wabern in ihrer Phasensuppe herum usw.

Es ist also sehr wahrscheinlich, dass wir Deathwing nicht direkt oder in seiner vollen Macht bekämpfen werden.

Ich könnte mir ein Event gut vorstellen, bei dem wir die Aufgabe haben im encounter sämtliche Schergen Deathwings in Schach zu halten, während z.B. Alextrasza sich mit ihm selbst anlegt (Jemand anderes fällt mir da grad net ein, der dazu in der Lage wäre)
Also eine Art Spießrutenlauf.

Was mich aber wundert und das muss ich ernsthaft nachfragen... Malygos ist doch einer der 5 Drachenaspekte nämlich der Magie, richtig?
Und den haben wir einfach mal so nebenbei umgeklatscht? (War er in irgendeiner Form geschwächt?) --> warum dann nicht auch mit Deathwing?

Fragen über Fragen, aber wissen werden wir es erst, wenn es soweit kommt, denn mit der Art und Weise wie es mit Arthas zu Ende ging hab ich persönlich nicht gerechnet, obwohl ich viele Szenarien durchgegangen bin >.<
Hilft alles nix^^


So long,
Saberclaw


----------



## Kickass3 (20. Oktober 2010)

ist doch ganz easy wir rufen die gnome die machen einmal pew pew und schon liegt todesschwinge im dreck,danke für ihre aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Þunraz (20. Oktober 2010)

Deathwing ist unbekannt?
Der stand in der WoW Beta schon neben Anduin Wrynn in Sturmwind.
Überaus mächtig? Das höhere Level im Vergleich zu Illidan und Arthas ist nur Engine.
Deathwing ist glaub ich der Papa von Onyxia und Neltharion (oder wie auch immer der Kerl aus Pechwschingenhort heißt).

Malygos ist übrigends auf der gleichen Chefebene gewesen^^(Aspekt des blauen Drachenschwarms)

Wie der Kampf aussehen soll? 
20min:
Welpen killen 
Flammen ausweichen 
In Eis baden 
Tee trinken
den gewaltigen Unterkiefer brechen
Plattenpanzer rechtzeitig zerstören
usw.

Falls es manchen noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Deathwing kann alles niederbrennen (er ist aber kein allmächtiger Zerstörer)
Der Kataklysmus macht Azeroth kaputt^^
Was vielen auch net bekannt ist: Der Boss Loken (liegt in der 5Mann Ini Hallen der Blitze nach 40sek ca.)
hat Azeroth mit erschaffen und ist so ziemlich eines der mächtigsten Wesen die es eigentnlich geben sollte in Warcraft Universe.

Zerbrecht euch net den Kopf darüber wie "mächtig" ein Gegner ist^

Den Boss wird im normalen Modus in anderthalb Jahren jede Sau runtergehauen haben.
Ich seh schon alle mit ihren Tier 14 Sets und Drachentöter Titel :-)


----------



## Drakhgard (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei den ganzen Imba-R0XX0R-H4><><012-1337-PewPew-FaceSchmel0rZZ liegt Deathwing so oder so im Dreck.

Nein, mal ernsthaft: Der Kampf gegen Todesschwinge wird ausgefochten. Ob er nun irgendwie vorher durch eine Questreihe/etc... loretechnisch geschwächt wird, oder ob Unterstützung kommt, das ist dann die einzige Frage, die man sich hier tatsächlich stellen kann. Eventuell auch noch diese: Vernichtet man Neltharion/Todesschwinge direkt durch Pew-Pew, oder muss man bestimmte Teile z.B. zerstören oder anderes? (vllt auch auf dem Rücken eines Mounts, zumindest zeitenweise...)

Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Timorie (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich tippe auch mal schwer drauf das man hilfe von NPCs wie Alextrasza (als Lebensbindern halt das gegenstück zu Deathwing), Ysera oder auch Malfurion bekommt. Im Buch Sturmgrimm ist Malfurion auch mächtig genug jemanden in Schach zu halten der seine Kraft von nem alten Gott bezieht und bei Deathwing ist das im prinzip ja so ähnlich. Und wer weis vielleicht ist Deathwing ja garnicht der Endboss sondern der Alte Gott der Deathwing korrumpiert hat.
Die Twilight Hammer typen haben ja schließlich versucht C´Thun wieder zu beleben.


----------



## Karantor (20. Oktober 2010)

Der Kampf gegen Deathwing wird eig schwer lore technisch einzubauen genauso wie der Tot von Malygos, Arthas und Illidan. 1. Sind es Legendäre Charaktere die aus dem Warcraft Universum nicht merh weg zu denken sind und 2. Ab da wo Malygos tot ist Müsste die Magie aufhören auf Azeroth zu exsistieren, weil er der Aspekt der Magie ist und er sie auf Azeroth hält. Dann den Kampf gegen die Götter .... . Ich weiß nicht wie Blizzard auf die Idee kam sie als Bosse reinzubringen weil... Warum sollen wir Kleine unbedeutende sterbliche Hüllen einen Gott seiner Materiellen Hülle berauben wenn es nicht mal die Titanen konnten. Die Titanen konnten sie nur einsperren. Und wenn einer der alten Götter Yogg-Saron, C'thun oder die drei tot sind würde Azeroth zerstört werden weil sie so mit der welt Verwurzelt sind das sie wenn sie tot sind Azeroth zerstört wird.

Ein bissl lore
Grüße 
Karantor


----------



## Sonnenzorn (20. Oktober 2010)

also zu den Aspekten:
sie WACHEN nur über ihr "Elemente":
Malygos = Magie
Alexstrasza= Leben
Nozdormu = Zeit
Ysera = Smaragdgrüner Traum
Neltarion = Erde

der gute Neltarion wurde dann zu Todesschwinge, er wurde korrumpiert aber er ist nicht die Erde, sondern er (und die andere Aspekte) wurden nur auserwählt darüber zu wachen  das heißt nicht dass gleich die Welt untergeht, zumal Todesschwinge selbst eine Bedrohung für die Welt ist, hoffe konnte damit diesen "Irrglauben" beseitigen dass die Aspekte mit dem Fortbestand des Elemetne szu tun haben 

Zum Thema dass Todesschwinge so übermächtig ist kann ich nur sagen: befass dich mit der WarCraft lore im buch "Jenseits des dunklen Portals" schafft es kadgahr alleine Todesschwinge fast zu zerstören, und zwar nicht mit mächtiger sondern mit nem Taschenspielertrick er hat auch seine Schwächen der gute alte Drache  man muss nur wissen wo  
[Spoiler: da kadgars magien an Todesschwinges Panzer abprallten lies er einfach die Verbindungselemente, welche den Panzer zusammen halten sich lösen und FAST ist Todesschwinge auseinadner gefallen^^]

Und wie kommt man darauf Todesschwinge wäre im vergleich zu Illidan und Arthas nicht bekannt? auf die gesamte lore bezogen ist Todesschwinge eine der wichtigsten Figuren, ich zähle mal auf:
- Krieg der Ahnen (Erschaffung der Drachenseele und (fast) Auslöschung des blauen Schwarms)
- Zweiter Krieg (durch Rhonin will er die Drachenseele an sich bringen und die Aspekte utnerwerfen, wobei (vermutlich) die Netherdrachen entstehen UND versucht noch die Scherbenwelt sich untertan zu machen)
- Dritter Krieg (Todesschwinges Brut hat sich in den Höhlen von Illidan und der Krallendruiden eingeschlichen)
- WoW-Classic (Seine Kinder - Nefariun und Onyxia versuchen zum einen SW zu infiltrieren und den chromagischen Schwarm zu erschaffen)
- WoW-BC (Sinestra wird unwissentlich von Todesschweigne geleite den Zwielichtdrachen zu erschaffen)
- WoW-WotLK (Todesschwienges vormarsch während er sich in Grim Batol versteckt hält um die Aspekte auszulöschen (RS))

zum vergleich Illidan
- Krieg der Ahnen (Held der sich den dämonischen Mächten zuwendet und eingekerkert wird)
- Dritter Krieg (Illidan kommt frei, besiegt Tichondrius wird wieder verbannt wird herrscher zur Scherbenwelt und verliert im Kampf gegen Arthas)
- WoW-BC (Man setzt Illidans herrschaft ein Ende (BT))

zum vergleich Arthas:
- Dritter Krieg (Arthas zieht aus um sein Volk zu retten und wird selber zu stärksten Bedrohung)
- WoW-Classic (von Arthas keien Spur er wird erwähnt aber man kämpft nur gegen "kleinere" Geißelanhänger)
- WoW-WotLK (Arthas ist Präsent, versucht Allianz und HOrde auszulöschen und stirbt)


Also wer sich wirklich mit ALLEN bzw einem GROßTEIL aller WarCraft Medien (Romane, Comics, Manwahs usw.) beschäftigt für den ist Todesschweinge der wesentlich präsentere Teil im WarCraft-Universum, Arthas und Illidan ist halt für viele bekannt weil eben wenige "Zocker" lesen und sich oftmals nur für (asiatische) Comics ODER Romane interessieren 

(Sorry ichhab den Beitrag erst eben Entdeckt und keine Ahnugn ob auf den 8 SEiten schon etwas erwähnt wurde hoffe konnte euch helfen und LG, Sonnenzorn)


----------



## Manotis (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja schon ein bisschen unglaubwürdig da geb ich dir Recht, aber im endeffekt wollen alle deathwing klatschen also werden auch alle deathwing klatschen dürfen.


----------



## Luc - (20. Oktober 2010)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> Lol deathwing is nich stärker alsn aspekt punkt aus wer die lore kennt weis das auch also lieber klappe halten und keinen müll labern
> nur seine defensive is stärker wegen seiner rüstung aber seine eigentliche macht is so hoch wie die eines aspekts
> das einzige was ihn stark gemacht und dabei den blauen drachenschwarm plattmachen hatt lassen war die dämonenseele und die is nunmal zerstört worden. ich mein warum hatt er sich bis jetzt versteckt?`genau weil ihn die anderen aspekte so ******** in den arsch getretten haben das er sich erstmal seine wunden lecken musste. Also wenn alexstrasza brennend über auberdine fliegen würde würde auberdine mit seinen strohhütten auch umkippen. Neltharion is einfach der Aspekt der Erde das heißt er kann die Erde manipollieren und das is auch das einzige.. naja er kann noch bissl magma speien aber da is auch schon ende... also wenn er keinen neue dämonenseele basteln kann werden wir einfach unterstützung durch paar leute bekommen (thrall malfurion alexstrasza und so weiter) und ihn plattmachen ich seh da kein problem darin. Er is immernoch nur ein aspekt mit ner Rüstung Punkt fertig aus.



Ich lach mich hier gerade schlapp, du hast sicher nicht ein Buch gelesen...in dem Buch "Das Dunkle Portal" hatte er die Dämonenseele auch nicht mehr, und trotzdem hat er Gronns,Oger & die Allianz sogut wie zerstört.

Welche Defensive ?! .... ER ist die Defensive ! 

Seine Rüstung, ist er selbst, wenn du bitte mal das Intro angeschauen hast, siehst du bestimmt, wie er die Rüstung ein imprigniert (?) bekommt.

Von wegen Müll labern :>

MfG Luc -


----------



## Luc - (20. Oktober 2010)

Edit :

Das Buch heißt "Jenseits des dunklen Portals" danke für die PN mein Guter :>

MfG Luc -


----------



## Luc - (20. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Und? Ich lese da keine Aussage zu dem wa sich geschriben habe. oder meinst du weil da "neuer ultimativer bösewicht" stand?
> Leider find ich den bluepost nicht mehr bei dem es darum ging das spieelr fragten was halion nach icc soll und ein Blizzard mitarbeiter meinte, Kil`jaerden war schließlich auch nicht der endboss von BC wir hatten ihn gar nicht geplannt gehabt, wir haben ihn nur eingebaut um die zeit bis wotlk zu überbrücken.




Klar, Blizzard benutzt eins der stärksten Geschöpfe ganz Azeroths als Lückenfüller, true story bro !

MfG Luc -


----------



## Luc - (20. Oktober 2010)

Wie oft haben wir Anubarak "gelegt" ?
Wie oft Onyxia ? <-- mal abgesehen dass die irgendwie untot wiederkommt.

Und was ist mit Kael'thas :S ?

MfG Luc -


----------



## leckaeis (20. Oktober 2010)

Um mal den Irrglauben aufzuklären: 

C'Thun ist tot. So tot, wie es nur geht. Kein Avatar, kein Auge, kein Körperteil welches nur tot ist, nein - der is komplett weg von Fenster.
Wurde mal von irgendeinem Blauen im offiziellen Forum bestätigt.


----------



## Karantor (20. Oktober 2010)

Þunraz schrieb:


> Falls es manchen noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Deathwing kann alles niederbrennen (er ist aber kein allmächtiger Zerstörer)
> Der Kataklysmus macht Azeroth kaputt^^
> Was vielen auch net bekannt ist: Der Boss Loken (liegt in der 5Mann Ini Hallen der Blitze nach 40sek ca.)
> hat Azeroth mit erschaffen und ist so ziemlich eines der mächtigsten Wesen die es eigentnlich geben sollte in Warcraft Universe.
> ...



Sry da ich das Sagen Loken hat den planeten nicht mit gestaltet er hat eigentlich nichts auf Azeroth gemacht. Er war lediglich der Gefängiswärter Yogg-Sarons sprich er stand vor Yogg Saron und hat aufgepasst das er nicht frei kommt. Nur die Titanen haben nicht bedacht das das Flüstern weiter geht welches auch Sargeras verderbt hat und das gleiche hat Yogg Saron mit Loken gemacht. Loken verlies seinen Posten und beeinflusste die andern Wächter Loken und die andern sind nicht mal Titanen. Sie sind nur Konstrukte. Und nein nicht der Cataclysm macht nicht Azeroth kaputt sondern Deathwing in der Elementarebene wo auch die Elementarleutnants der alten Götter eingekerkert sind. Und nein Loken hat nicht den Planeten mit erschaffen Azeroth gab es schon bevor den Titanen gekommen sind sie haben nur Azertoh verändert und sie haben dann Loken als Kerkermeister zurückgelassen.

Gruß
Karantor


----------



## Lovac (20. Oktober 2010)

Man Leute. Paar Atombomben und weg isser. :')


----------



## Kil´Jaeden (20. Oktober 2010)

Luc - ! Ich stimme DIR voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Schokrän (20. Oktober 2010)

... Die mutigsten Helden trafen sich um bei Todesschwinge selbst ein Exempel zu stationieren, der Kampf verläuft anfangs wie schon so detailliert in Buffed.de und etc. beschrieben ... doch dann passiert etwas was niemand zuvor auch nur erahnen könnte... Todesschwinge tut etwas Anderes, etwas Neues. Der Boden fängt an zu schmelzen .... es brodelt und bebt und haut jeden zweiten alle vier Sekunden zu Boden, Magmaphontänen ergießen sich bis in 200 Meter Höhe, zerstören Grim Batol langsam.
Die Wände reißen ein, die Decke bricht auseinander... das Magma beginnt den Raum zu füllen und man hört ein starkes langsames dröhnen wie wenn Gruul selbst neben einem schnarchen würde. Die gesamte Umgebung fängt an zu leben es ist ein einzig großes magisches Lebewesen aus Elemtaren Kräften die egtl nur Götter hervorbringen können wenn sie einen Bart von Azeroth bis hin zu Scherbwenwelt haben und während die Eintagsfliegen am blutigen Hort verdampfen bringt Todesschwinge sich selbst erstmal in Sicherheit vor den Kamikaze Helden Azeroths. Er fliegt höher und höher aber die nicht zu sehenden übergroßen Wunden die von Keksmampfer dem Schamenen und anderen Helden verursacht wurden halten den Geschuppten teilweise zurück!

Nun wirds zu heiß für die heroischen Kämpfer und sie springen von Vorsprung zu Vorsprung an den Wänden hinauf um nicht von dem Magma begossen zu werden. Doch dieses Magma steigt einen knappen Meter aller zwei Sekunden und nur durch regelmäßige Opferungen ist diese zu dämpfen, für den nächsten heißglühenden Augenblick.
Während Bob der Geistheiler nach und nach die Epischen Kämpfer in Empfang nehmen darf tun sich die übrigen schwer hinauf zu klettern. Nun erwachen auf den Vorsprüngen an der Wand Elementare die nicht nur jeden für einen Moment aufhalten sondern darüberhinaus.... auch noch grimmig schauen! Nicht jeder schafft diese elementaren Urgewalten jedoch beißen sich manche durch. Todesschwinge hat es fast bis nach draußen geschafft. 
Die letzten vier Akrobaten müssen noch drei weitere opfern damit der letzte wackere in diese Magma-Suppe des sengenden schmerzes nicht hineingerät und nur den winzigen Hauch einer Chance hat Todesschwinge noch ein letztes mal zu erreichen.
Dieser stolze Hecht namens Herbert!!! blickt auf und erkennt das Todesschwinge sich mit seinen gigantischen Rückenkratzer hinausstämmt. Während Todesschwinge brüllt wie am Spieß und dabei so manche Gase entfleuchen lässt die selbst die Verlassenen in die Knie zwingen würden, schafft es jedoch der "Last Warrior" ebenfalls das Ende zu erreichen. Todesschwinge breitet seine gigantischen Flügel aus und fliegt höher und höher, quasi nach dem Motto "Bis in die Unendlichkeit und noch viel weiter!". Unser Held hat heiß aufströhmendes Magma unter sicher, dem langsam entkommenden Drachen über sich und seine komplette Ausrüstung ist rot wegen nicht bezahlter Rechnungen. Er schnappt sich den nächsten Stein und schmeißt ihn wie ein Weltmeister gegen die Schläfe vom allmächtigen Todesschwinge. Dieser fällt zurück in die Magma, die nach Verlust von Todesschwinges Bewusstsein aufhört zu brodeln und zu ächzen, das Magma wird dickflüssiger und beim aufprall des gigantischen Nimmersattes, erzeugt sich ein letztes leichtes Beben das den Champion den Berg hinunterpurzeln lässt.

Nun ist nurmehr Rauch beim Grim Batol zu sehen und der Krieger schreitet tapferen Weges durch den leuchtenden Instanzen-Strudel und ist gewiss seine Freunde dank Bob dem Geistheiler wieder zu sehen die danach der Meinung sind ihm eventuell ein Bier in der nächsten Taverne aus zu geben, unserem Herbert...



ODER...

... Boss stirbt, spuckt eine große Truhe aus in der nur Legendäre Wafen und Rüstungen auf zu finden sind und alle erfreuen sich an ihren 905 DpS Waffen und Rüstungen mit Setbonis deren Text selbst meinen überschreiten mag, und falls die Farbe nicht stimmt besteht immerhin der Trost Nächste Woche ein etwas anderen Gegenstand innerhalb von weniger als 7 Minuten zu ergattern!

Tia so oder so wer mag es erahnen, wir spekulieren und werden dann doch wieder überrascht wie der Kampf anfängt, verläuft und endet!
Aber ich bin sicher, wir werden Spaß haben! 

Aber ich verstehem den TE sehr gut, aber wenn man in die Vergangenheit blickt, was schon alles im Dreck liegt na dann... 

MfG

Denke mal, wieder Ich!


----------



## Haszor (20. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen / Tag / Abend Buffies,

Da ich grade wohl Langeweile habe, aus dem Fenster schaue und hoffe das Essen regnet haben sich meine Nach-Müde-Kommt-Doof Gedanken Todesschwinge über mein Haus fliegen sehen. Da habe ich mir überlegt wie man Todesschwinge wohl töten könnte.
Ich gehe daher einfach mal davon aus, dass Todesschwinge in einem ähnlichen Raum wie Nefarian steht und in seiner menschlichen Gestalt auf dem Thron sitzt...

Man betritt den Raum und er beginnt zu schreien:

_Narren, mein Hass wird euch alle vernichten...!
Ich werde diese Welt in Flammen versinken lassen!
Kommt... verbrennt..!

_Er lacht und erhebt sich von seinem Thron, er tritt auf die mutigen Helden zu.

_Ihr seid noch immer da...? Hahaha... Ein paar Sterbliche wie ihr... Lächerlich.

_Der Raum bebt, weitere Helden stürmen den Raum:
Alextrasza, Nozdormu, vor ihnen Malfurion.

Todesschwinge schaut sie an, stampft woraufhin eine Wand aus Lava um die Neuankömmlinge entsteht, Malfurion befiehlt den Angriff.

-- Da alle meinen, Todesschwinge muss ein epischer Kampf sein, gebe ich mein Bestes ihn mir möglichst schwer vorzustellen --

Phase 1 beginnt, die Lavawände um Alexstrasza, Nozdormu und Malfurion rücken immer näher und würden sie wohl verbrennen.

_Nozdormu: Helden, beeilt euch! Ich werde die Zeit verdrehen...!

Man hört ein Ticken in dem Raum, ein Gröhlen von Todesschwinge. Die Helden greifen schneller an.

Alexstrasza: Helden, der rote Drachenschwarm ist mit Euch!

Einige rote Drachen erscheinen an dem Balkon (Stellt euch Nefarians Raum vor) und speien Feuer auf die Helden, sie erhalten einen Buff der 2% Leben alle 3 Sekunden heilt.
Todesschwinge lacht böse, er ruft nach seinem Schwarm, schwarze Drachen erscheinen und greifen die Roten an.

_Die Fernkämpfer schwenken auf die schwarzen Drachen um damit der starke Heilbuff nicht schwindet.
Die Nahkämpfer stellen sich in einem Halbkreis hinter ihm auf, die Heiler stellen sich sowieso da hin wo sie wollen...

*Todesschwinge brüllt regelmäßig (alle 30 Sekunden), der amtierende Tank frisst 40% mehr Schaden für 20 Sekunden. Der Tankwechsel findet statt.
Todesschwinge stampft. Verursacht an allen Spielern 40% Schaden.
Todesschwinge ruft alle 50 Sekunden 2 Feuer- und 2 Erdelementare die der freie Tank übernehmen muss.
Die Feuerelementare legen Feuer! Raus! Jede Sekunde 20% Schaden.
Die Erdelementare zersetzen sich selbst und werfen Steine auf Leute (den Tanks ausgenommen), die jede Sekunde 8% Schaden machen und bleiben bis ein anderer Spieler den Stein entfernt (1 Sekunde Casttime)
*
Mögliche Schreie für seine Spells:

Brüllen: _WAAAAAAAGH
_Stampfen:_ Die Erde bebt wenn ich es will!
_Erd- und Feuereles: _Zerquetscht sie! Verbrennt sie!
_

Nachdem 20% Schaden runtergehauen werden - Möglichst in unter 3 Minuten damit Alexstrasza, Nozdormu und Malfurion nicht zu viel Schaden nehmen (Ab 3 Minuten nehmen sie Schaden, nach 5 Minuten sind sie nicht mehr in der körperlichen Verfassung in den anderen Phasen zu helfen... außer Alexstrasza, aber da fällt einem sicher noch was ein. Möglicher Erfolg?)


Phase 2 beginnt:

Die Lavawand um A, N und M verschwindet, sie greifen in den Kampf passiv ein (Schließlich ist Todesschwinge viel zu mächtig als das normale 0815-Helden ihn besiegen könnten)

Todesschwinge verwandelt sich in seine Drachengestalt, er sprengt dabei den gesamten Raum - Die Decke ist weg, die Wände fehlen, die roten Drachen sterben. Alexstrasza gibt ihre Energie an die Helden, sie wird den Rest des Kampfes aussetzen, lebt aber noch. Man ist auf einer riesigen Plattform, noch ist Todesschwinge zu Fuß unterwegs.

Alte Fähigkeiten fallen weg.

Neue Fähigkeiten:

*Einschüchterndes Gebrüll - Lässt alle 4 Sekunden lang panisch laufen. (Alle 30 Sekunden)

Lava spucken - Eine Kugel Lava fliegt aus Todesschwinges Maul zu einem zufälligen Spieler und fügt 60% Schaden zu und fließt Richtung Plattform Rand, bei Berührung erhält man einen tickenden Dot der jede Sekunde 15% Schaden zufügt. (Alle 15 Sekunden)

Schwanzschlag - Stößt den Spieler von der Plattform. Nozdormu rettet ihn mit einem langsamen Fall Buff: Man landet auf einem bronzenen Drachen und muss sich gegen einen schwarzen Drachen behaupten.
^--> Man soll nicht sofort sterben, aber der Schaden bzw. die Heilung fehlt wenn man hinter ihm steht, und der Enrage Timer droht. (Nur wenn man an seinem Schwanzende steht.

Rüstung Schmelzen - Todesschwinge "sabbert" Lava auf den MT, dieser verliert 50% seiner Rüstung und nimmt jede Sekunde 5% Schaden. (Alle 45 Sekunden, für 20 Sekunden)

Keiner mehr da! - Zu wenig Spieler sind auf der Plattform, er verliert das Interesse und vernichtet die Plattform mit einem Stampfen. 100% Schaden. (Wenn nur noch 7 Spieler da stehen.)
*
Mögliche Schreie:

Gebrüll: _Huahahahahaha
_
Lava spucken: _Ich glaube ich bin erkältet!
_
Schwanzschlag: _Hoppala! Tötet ihn!
_
Rüstung schmelzen: _Haha, das ist keine Rüstung im Vergleich zu meiner!

_Keiner mehr da: _Es ist ermüdend gegen euch zu kämpfen... Spürt die Macht von TODESSCHWINGE!
_
Malfurion öffnet mit den Worten: _"Schnell, Ysera unterstützt euch mit ihrem Segen!" _ein Portal. Je ein DD und ein Heiler sollten dieses Portal benutzen (Es wird alle 60 Sekunden für 30 Sekunden geöffnet)
In diesem Portal sieht man Schemen gegen Todesschwinge kämpfen, man selbst kann ihn als DD nun angreifen (200% mehr Schaden) und als Heiler die Schemen heilen (175% mehr Heilung).
Es sollten nur 2 Personen rein gehen wegen "Keiner mehr da!"

Nozdormu selbst ist in diese Phase damit beschäftigt die Schwanzschlag-Movement-Krüppel zu retten. 

Nachdem Todesschwinge weitere 35% verloren hat, und damit auf 45% Leben ist hebt er ab.



Phase 3, Todesschwinge stößt sich ab.

Malfurion trötet in ein Horn woraufhin Drachen erscheinen, grüne und bronzene Drachen. Für jeden stehen zwei zur Auswahl, auch Malfurion nimmt sich einen.

In dieser Phase fallen erneut alle Fähigkeiten von Todesschwinge weg. Er hat random Aggro.

Die grünen Drachen haben folgende Fähigkeiten:

*Gift - Einen X-Wert an Schaden (Ich hab keinen Betakey, ich weiß nicht wieviel Leben so ein Boss wohl haben könnte und wieviel Schaden man da macht... Also X!) - Global CD, stackender debuff.

In den Traum dringen - Man verringert den erlittenen Schaden um 60% (30 Sekunden Abklingzeit)

Beißen - Saugt die Lebensenergie aus Todesschwinge heraus und erhöht den Buff "Energie". 5 Sekunden CD, stackender Buff
*
*Heilen - Kanalisiert gesammelte Energie auf dem Ziel /sich selbst, und heilt pro Sekunde 5 / 6 / 7 / 8 / 9% des Lebens, je nach Stack von Energie. Hält 5 Sekunden an. Global CD
*
Die bronzenen Drachen haben folgende Fähigkeiten:

*Zeitriss - Erhöht das Angriffs/Zaubertempo des Raids 5 Sekunden lang um 100% - 40 Sekunden Abklingzeit
*
*Altern - Schwächt Todesschwinges Rüstung. Erhöht Todesschwinges erlittenen Schaden pro Sekunde um 1% - 4 Sekunden lang kanalisiert, stackt mit ALLEN bronzenen Drachen hoch, 30 Sekunden Abklingzeit nach Ablauf des kanalisierens.

Arkanebombe - Schießt einen arkane Energie auf Todesschwinge die X Schaden zufügt - Global CD

Die Zeit ist mit einem - Erhöht die Chance Todesschwinges Angriffen auszuweichen um 100% - 30 Sekunden Abklingzeit.

*Todesschwinge selbst:

*Lavaerruption: Spuckt Lava auf den einen Spieler. Fügt 60% Schaden zu und tickt pro Sekunde für 5% weiter. Hält 8 Sekunden an. Alle 10 Sekunden

Flügelschlag: Fügt dem gesamten Raid 40% Schaden zu und unterbricht alle Angriffe (falls kein Caststop) für 15 Sekunden. Alle 30 Sekunden

Zermalmen: Todesschwinge packt einen Drachen samt Spieler und kaut auf ihm herum und fügt pro Sekunde 10% Schaden zu, hält 10 Sekunden und wird unterbrochen sobald Todesschwinge einen X-Wert, vllt 1-2% an Schaden genommen hat. Alle 15 Sekunden.

Schrei: Er ruft seine Brut zur Hilfe, zwei Drachen spawnen die AE Schaden machen und schnellst möglich sterben müssen.

Kopfstoß: Stunt die Gegner im Umkreis von 8 Metern des Ziels für 7 Sekunden. Alle 20 Sekunden

Enrage: Ist er nach ca. 12-15 Minuten nicht besiegt fliegt er hoch und spuckt riesige Lavabälle auf die Gegner die sofort sterben.

*Malfurion selbst beschäftigt mit Nozdormu zusammen einen Schwarm von Todesschwinges Brut, daher sollten Malfurion und Nozdormu in Phase 1 nicht zu viel Schaden nehmen.



Da nun die Frage ist wird Todesschwinge sterben oder wird er wieder fliehen... Ich sage er wird sterben, Ende.

Flamed mich ruhig, macht mir nichts aus, ich schieb alles auf "Nach müde kommt doof"... 

Episch genug?


----------



## Skuffel (20. Oktober 2010)

Haszor schrieb:


> _
> _Keiner mehr da: _Es ist* ermüdend *gegen euch zu kämpfen... Spürt die Macht von TODESSCHWINGE!_



Da meldet sich wohl dein Unterbewusstein 

Ich muss sagen du hast dir Mühe gegeben, aber Blizzard wirds wohl nicht gross beeindrucken^^

Die haben eigene Pläne.


----------



## Haszor (20. Oktober 2010)

Skuffel schrieb:


> Da meldet sich wohl dein Unterbewusstein
> 
> Ich muss sagen du hast dir Mühe gegeben, aber Blizzard wirds wohl nicht gross beeindrucken^^
> 
> Die haben eigene Pläne.




'Türlich machen die was sie wollen, aaaaber bis es soweit ist darf ich doch wohl Kopfkino spielen?  
Zumal... war nicht mal im BuffedCast eine Diskussion von wegen was Blizzard machen darf und was nicht nachdem sie bestimmte Ideen gehört/gelesen haben und man es nachweisen kann?


----------



## Sorzzara (20. Oktober 2010)

Sixe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen, denn ich schaff es nicht, es in die richtigen Worte zu packen.



Können wir. Das problem ist ganz simpel: Du konstruierst eine epische Story und packst sie mit epischen Gestalten und Kräften voll. So weit so gut.

Jetzt machst du aus dieser Story ein Spiel, dass von nicht epischen Leuten gezockt werden können soll. Die Diskrepanz die sich in der Betrachtung ergibt ist die logische Folge daraus, ein altbekanntes Problem bei MMOs.


Sicher könnte man die Fähigkeiten der Spielcharaktere so überzeichnen dass es logisch erscheint dass eine Gruppe von ihnen den Boss bezwingen kann (Schamanen rufen Vulkane, Magier entfesseln wahre Stürme Arkaner Macht, etc.) das Problem dabei ist, dass es ein MMO ist, und du auf einmal eine ganze Spielwelt voller Halbgötter vor dir sähst, was noch unrealistischer wirken würde, als die "Fesselung" der epischen Gegner durch das Aufzwingen von Bossmechaniken (Aggro, eng bestimmte Fähigkeiten, Timer)

Ich glaub so kann mans gut zusammenfassen.


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

An die Leute die denken, dass Todesschwinge auf *Draenor* seine ganze Macht hatte:

Er befand sich auf DRAENOR!!!! eine Welt wo der Segen seines Titanen (Name vergessen) NUTZLOS IST!

Alexstrasza und die anderen Aspekte hätten eigentlich die Erlaubniss die Orcs, Draenei u.ä. auszurotten, weil diese von anderen Welten stammen! Aber ihre Liebe zu den Sterblichen verhindert es! (Gutes Beispiel: Drachenmalclan: Warum rottet sie diese nicht aus? Die haben ihr so viel Leid angerichtet!)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt zwei Sachen die ich sagen möchte....

also:

1. Leute die es unlogisch finden, das man den Lich King umgehauen hat (weiß das es mit Deathwing jetzt herzlich wenig zu tun hat, aber....ihr werdet schon sehen was ich meine), sollten bedenken, dass man eigentlich verloren hätte und zu einem Diener von ihm geworden wäre, wenn Fordring (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) Frostmourne nicht zerstört hätte. Hinzu kommt, dass er danach ja von den Seelen, die er in Forstmourne aufgenommen hat, komplett kampfunfähig gemacht wurde, was unseren Charakteren (die mittlerweile LEGENDEN sind, keine Witzfiguren oder Freizeithelden) die Möglichkeit gab, ihn zu erledigen.

2. Ich verstehe nicht, warum die meisten so Sachen wie "Deathwing ist viel mächtiger als Illidan, Arthas etc." für wichtig halten. Ich möchte mal anhand eines beispiels aus einem anderen Spiel zeigen, warum Macht garnicht mal soo wichtig ist (natürlich spielt sie eine recht große Rolle ist aber eben nicht alles). In Morrowind, als man gegen Dagoth Ur gekämpft hat: erst kämpft man ganz regulär gegen ihn. Danach wird er quasi Immun gegen jegliche Angriffe, die auf ihn gerichtet werden. Man kann ihn nur töten, indem man das Herz von Lorkhan zerstört, von dem er seine Macht bezieht. Vielleicht macht Blizzard es nun so, dass Deathwing eine Kraftquelle findet, um nochmehr Macht zu erhalten. Beim Kampf ist es dann so, dass jemand (vielleicht Alexstrasza) Deathwing beschäftig, während man die Kraftquelle (wie auch immer) zerstört, was Deathwing nicht nur die Kraft wegnimmt, sondern vielleicht sogar ein bisschen seiner eigentlichen Kräfte "wegbrennt" und man ihn dann erledingen kann.


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Manche Kommentare hier tun echt weh, wenn man nichts über die Geschichte weiss, dann lasst doch bitte das Posten. Aber nicht noch so schlau reden, wie wenige doch wissen, das Loken Azeroth miterschaffen hätte, was eben nicht der Fall ist. Hier posten zu viele, die im Grunde sogut wie 0 über die Geschichte wissen. Vielleicht noch ein paar Randinformationen aus Warcraft 3 und das wars. Besonders deutlich sieht man das an vorgestellten Kampfverläufen.

Ich bin ein ehrlicher Mensch also sag ich es mal direkt: Die Dialoge sind einfach nur schlecht. Sie passen nicht zu den Charakteren, überlasst die Kampfplanung Blizzard, oder wenigstens die Dialoge. Über Kampfverläufe selbst zu spekulieren ist vollkommen sinnlos, jedenfalls in dieser Form. Man könnte höchstens spekulieren, ob jemand hilft und wenn ja: Wer. Aber es bringt doch hier nichts von Kampfmechaniken zu schreiben.

Oder wenn ich hier lese wie Onyxia mal eben mit Deathwing verwechselt wird und diese Personen dann den Leuten etwas über die Storyhintergründe erzählen wollen, dann fasse ich mir einfach an den Kopf.

Bei all diesen Negativbeispielen bin ich froh, dass es noch Leute wie mein Vorposter gibt, die den Thread lesen und verstehen, das wir keine 25 Epichampel mehr sind sondern Legenden. Das ist ein entscheidender Faktor, den viele nicht verstehen.


----------



## Talatios (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja letztendlich wurde arthas ja von tirion besiegt, genauso wie naxx vom kreuzzug vernichtet wurde und illidan von akama und der einen da *namen vergessen*. Es wurde eigendlich bei keinem wichtigen encounter bisher gesagt das die helden den getötet haben, wir waren immer nur sone kleine beihilfe.


----------



## Eyatrian (20. Oktober 2010)

Das gleiche hat man auch beim Lich King gesagt...


JEDER egal wie mächtig er ist hat irgendwo seine Achillesferse und genau diese haben wir beim Lich King gefunden, und wird man auch bei Deathwing finden


----------



## Talatios (20. Oktober 2010)

wäre es dir den lieber wen man den bossen nurnoch beim sterben zusehen müsste und den loot geschenkt bekommt ? ^^


----------



## Sarvan (20. Oktober 2010)

Epischer Kampf vs. Deathwing, der Ablauf: Tank kloppt mit Schwert gegen Kralle. Feuerbälle fliegen rum. Drache hebt ab. Spieler laufen panisch im Kreis. Drache kommt wieder runter. Tank kloppt weiter gegen Kralle. Todesschwinge tod.


----------



## Eyatrian (20. Oktober 2010)

Das hat man bis jetzt von JEDEM Content Endboss gesagt.

ABER jeder hat seine Achillesferse und diese werden wir auch bei Deathwing finden und ausnutzen.


----------



## khain22 (20. Oktober 2010)

meisterkidi schrieb:


> jaja verstehe schon aber .... (wow buch band 4 gestern oder so elesen) da hat kadgar irgend so nen low cast gemacht der die rüstung entfernt und so deathwing auseinander genommen der floh dauraufhin und ließ sich seine rüstung neu machen .... also maybe needet man nen mage im raid für seine undurchdringliche allzumächtige rüstung denn es wurde so beschrieben das ihm keiner der mächtigsten zauber kadgars oder so was anhaben konnte (feuer gegen feur= fail eis gegen feuer= verdampft , arkan gegen rüstung = reflektiert zum teil also kann ich mir sowas in der art vorstellen weil in den büchern spielt er ne relativ große rolle
> 
> hoffe konnte iwi helfen oder wenigstens verwirrung stiften =P
> lg



hast wohl bissel schlecht gelesen glaub ich 
deathwing hat die rüstung nicht weil er damit unverwundbar sein soll sondern weil die macht die er hat in zereisen würde 
und er heist eigentlich neltharion und war aspekt der erde und nicht des todes


----------



## Freaking (20. Oktober 2010)

How to Deathwing:
1. Rüstung klauen. (Davor in epischen Kämpfen gegen seine Schöpfungen ein paar legendäre Werkzeuge einsammeln, z.B. "Schraubenzieher der 
	ewig pulsierenden Macht")
2. Popcorn und Cola holen.
3. Zusehen wie es Deathwing zerreisst.
4. Looten.
5. Eine Woche warten.
6. Siehe 1.


----------



## Malchezzar (20. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wir haben auch schon zwei Götter umgelatscht und niemanden hat es gejuckt. Und es war ja nicht nur Arthas den wir dem gar ausgemacht haben sondern es war der Lich King der mit seiner Geißel fast ganz Azeroth kaputt gemacht hat aber sonst



wie ich diese aussagen immer geil find^^

wir haben eben nich 2 götter umgeklatscht

von cthun haben wir 1 auge von vllt 10000 kaputt gemacht
und bei yoggi war es 1 maul von vllt 10000 .... von wegen besiegt (und da hatte man am anfang noch hilfe von den wächtern^^)

bei illidan hatten wir hilfe von maiev und akama
bei arthas hat uns tirion fordring geholfen, außerdem is arthas durch den putress angriff geschwächt (angrathar qs in drachenöde)
bei kil jaeden.. der war nur zur haelfte in unsrer welt... und is btw nicht getötet sondern nur in den wirbelnden nether zurückgedrängt worden...

und bei deathwing wirds so sein, dass eben thrall mit draufkloppt, und was weiß ich noch wer alles

klar is es schade so n mächtigen drachen zu kloppen, aber mein gott, is halt blizz 

vllt macht deathwing ja auch bei 1 % so wie damals majordomus im molten core 
er taucht unter oder was weiß ich

fakt ist:
25/10 oder kA wie viele spieler werdens ohne hilfe niemals schaffen deathwing zu töten


----------



## Mamorarxx (20. Oktober 2010)

Has du den noch nie Fantasy-Bücher gelesen? Was passiert den da immer? Die Helden besiegen durch Tricks,Magische Waffen und ähnliches den übermächtigen Gegner usw.Z.b in Herr der Ringe. Da besiegt eowyn den hexenkönig von angmar einer der mächtigstens krieger da dieser nur durch eine frau besiegt werden kann. Irgenwas kann doch auch bei Deathwing passieren z.b das er nur durch nen pinken gnom besiegt werden kann =D oder durch irgeneine mächtige waffe usw debuff und was es noch alles gibt.


----------



## Timarion (20. Oktober 2010)

Sagt mal....

Ich höre die ganze Zeit den namen Deathwing (Todesschwinge, Aspekt des Todes, Schwarzdrachenanführer) mit dem namen Netharian?! Deathwing heist in menschlicher Gestalt Lord Prestor wie die liebe Dame Lady Prestor aka Onyxia....
wollt nur mal sagen das es sich hier um 2 Unterschiedlicht Personen handelt...
weiss nich ob das allen klar is :-/


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Timarion schrieb:


> Sagt mal....
> 
> Ich höre die ganze Zeit den namen Deathwing (Todesschwinge, Aspekt des Todes, Schwarzdrachenanführer) mit dem namen Netharian?! Deathwing heist in menschlicher Gestalt Lord Prestor wie die liebe Dame Lady Prestor aka Onyxia....
> wollt nur mal sagen das es sich hier um 2 Unterschiedlicht Personen handelt...
> weiss nich ob das allen klar is :-/



Netharian hat niemand gesagt. Es wird von Neltharion geredet und so heißt Todesschwinge nunmal eigentlich.


----------



## Timarion (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Netharian hat niemand gesagt. Es wird von Neltharion geredet und so heißt Todesschwinge nunmal eigentlich.



oh sry.... dann habsch mich verlesen :-D excuse mee :-)


----------



## Manaori (20. Oktober 2010)

Malchezzar schrieb:


> wie ich diese aussagen immer geil find^^
> 
> wir haben eben nich 2 götter umgeklatscht
> 
> ...





Gnah.. Nochmal, auch, wenn es hier schon geschrieben wurde. (Sogar mal von mir, glaube ich.) 
C'thun ist definitiv tot. Es wurde sowohl in einem der Comics - auch, wenn ich jetzt das Bild nciht finde - als auch in einem *bluepost* bestätigt.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

Malchezzar schrieb:


> wie ich diese aussagen immer geil find^^
> 
> wir haben eben nich 2 götter umgeklatscht
> 
> ...



ach wenn wir so kacke sind warum machen die es dann nicht alleine ? also wirklich ! ich find mich toll und freu mich das ich die wenigstenst ein wenig weh tun konnte ! stell dir mal vor jmd kommt zu dir und sticht dir ein auge aus oder verbannt dich in den nether , wärst du dann nicht angepisst? so ein auge aus stechen oder so ist für mich schmerzhafter als der tod , auch wenn ich 1000000 augen hätte ! und ich wör auch lieber tod als im flying nether rumzu schimmeln !!


----------



## cell81469 (20. Oktober 2010)

Sixe schrieb:


> r, in die Hosentasche stecken. Einer der fünf Aspekt, Aspekt des Todes, mit der Macht der Drachenseele, etc.
> 
> Jetzt aber kommt Deathwing. Allseits gefürchtet, eines der mächtigsten Geschöpfe, das Azeroth je bewohnte. Eine richtige Legende, episch wie es im Buch steht, unantastbar, unbesiegbar, unverwundbar.



Falsch^^ 1. ich hab keine angst vor ihm und 2. im buch wurde er mit einem der leichtesten tricks die jeder magier in den ersten wochen seiner ausbildung lernt zur flucht gezwungen.


----------



## Braamséry (20. Oktober 2010)

Malchezzar schrieb:


> wir haben eben nich 2 götter umgeklatscht
> 
> von cthun haben wir 1 auge von vllt 10000 kaputt gemacht
> und bei yoggi war es 1 maul von vllt 10000 .... von wegen besiegt (und da hatte man am anfang noch hilfe von den wächtern^^)



Bei Yoggi weiß ichs net genau, aber C'thun ist so tot, mehr geht nicht.

Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass wir so stark waren, sondern er nur einen Bruchteil seiner Kraft hatte. Hier hat man keine Hilfe gebraucht, weil man eben nicht gesagt hat, dass die so stark sind und wir hilfe brauchen, sondern die nach ihrer langen gefangenschaft so schwach waren.

PS: In deinem Beitrag fehlt Archimonde. Man kloppt ihn auf 1HP runter und die Ahnen (wenn ich mich nicht irre) erledigen den Rest.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (20. Oktober 2010)

Todesschwinge fliegt über Stormwind, macht es nur ein wenig kaputt, aber lässt es sonst in Ruhe. Daraus kann man nur zwei Dinge schliessen:

a) Er will getötet werden.
b) Er ist extrem geschwächt, sodass er schon in einem Kampf gegen Hogger keine Chance mehr hat. 

Das selbe wie beim LK. Er hat die Macht, die Geißel auf Azeroth los zulassen, tut es aber nicht. Und so wie ich es verstanden habe, hat der Rest der von Arthas noch übrig war (der auch die Geißel zurück gehalten hat), nur darauf gewartet besiegt zu werden.


----------



## Runenleser (21. Oktober 2010)

öhm erstens, Deathwing ist nicht der Aspek der Todes, so einen gibts auch garnicht, sondern der Aspekt der Erde -.- zweitens hätest du ein bisschen bei der DK startquestreihe aufgepasst wüsstest du das die spielbaren Toderitter alle GEGEN arthas sind. Das nächste ist es gibt noch vel mächtigere wesen als die alte eidechse deathwing z.B. die alten Götter die ihn Korrumpiert haben, die restlichen Titanen, Nochmal die Qirai (haben ja ageblich gegen die grünen drachen standhalten können also wer ein neuer hauptbau von denen entdeckt und zack ein neuer raid), dann gäbe es da noch die dämonen die man mit BC noch lange nicht besiegt hat und und und. De facto Blizzards möglichkeiten für weitere Addons sind schier endlos vorallem da sie die story ja durchaus weiterspinnen können.


----------



## Jiwari (21. Oktober 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Streng genommen haben wir nur deren Avatare und/oder Manifestationen zerschlagen.
> Diese Art der "Goetter" in WoW sind parasitaer und wuerden beim absterben den ganzen Planeten mit in die Vernichtung ziehen.
> Yoggi oder C'thun als Manifestationen haetten eine Hundertschaft full Epic T250 EQ weggehustet
> 
> ...



*fixed* und wird so unterschrieben, so und nicht anders schaut es aus, was viele einfach vergessen ist der Fakt das wir nicht IRGENDWER sind, wir sind HELDEN!


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (21. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Gnah.. Nochmal, auch, wenn es hier schon geschrieben wurde. (Sogar mal von mir, glaube ich.)
> C'thun ist definitiv tot. Es wurde sowohl in einem der Comics - auch, wenn ich jetzt das Bild nciht finde - als auch in einem *bluepost* bestätigt.




im bluepost wurde nur bestätigt was in den comic steht.. und in den comics DENKEN die handelnden personen das cthun tot ist.. wer aber die lore kennt weis das das nich möglich ist denn die alten götter sind mit azeroth verbunden und wenn einer stirbt geht ein großer teil der welt kaputt


----------



## leckaeis (21. Oktober 2010)

Malchezzar schrieb:


> wie ich diese aussagen immer geil find^^
> 
> wir haben eben nich 2 götter umgeklatscht
> 
> ...



Auf voller Linie versagt.
Beide Götter sind tot. Die Frage wurde schonmal von einem Blauen beantwortet und bestätigt.
Immer dieses Halbwissen hier


Edit: Nix comic, nix gedanken, nix Ausrede.
C'Thun ist tot. Findet euch damit ab, meine Güte


----------



## Unflamed (21. Oktober 2010)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Todesschwinge fliegt über Stormwind, macht es nur ein wenig kaputt, aber lässt es sonst in Ruhe. Daraus kann man nur zwei Dinge schliessen:
> 
> a) Er will getötet werden.
> b) Er ist extrem geschwächt, sodass er schon in einem Kampf gegen Hogger keine Chance mehr hat.
> ...



Vlt weil des spiel kein sinn hätte wen du dich des erste mal mit Cata einloggs un die meldung erscheint das der Planet Explodiert is un alle deine Chars tot


----------



## Shaila (21. Oktober 2010)

Jeder redet von dem Comic und dem Bluepost, aber keiner gibt eine Quelle an, um es zu beweißen.


----------



## Edanos (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass wir ihn nicht töten können sondern nur wieder zurück verbannen... Einsperren, hoffentlich mit der Hilfe mehrerer bekannten starken Persönlichkeiten Azeroths... Thrall, Alextrasza, Varian Wrynn, etc.
Falls nicht, falls es möglich sein wird ihn einfach zu töten... Naja, dann isses ziemlich schade!


----------



## Miro von Fel (21. Oktober 2010)

Er ist nicht unverwundbar.

Rhonin hat ihn in einem der Romane recht schwer verwundet. Allein.

Er hat -wenn ich mich entsinne- einen recht simplen Zauber auf eine schwache Stelle des Drachen gewirkt - auf die Metallplatten am Körper.


----------



## Eism@n (21. Oktober 2010)

Unflamed schrieb:


> Vlt weil des spiel kein sinn hätte wen du dich des erste mal mit Cata einloggs un die meldung erscheint das der Planet Explodiert is un alle deine Chars tot



das wär doch mal was!!


----------



## Zizzle (21. Oktober 2010)

Heyo,

wollte nur einmal einige grundlegende Informationen (^_-) einbringen. Deathwing bzw. Neltharion war ursprünglich einer Aspekte. Er war der Erdaspekt. Im laufe der Zeit begann ein alter Gott (oder mehrere) Neltharion zu verderben. Er hielt natürlich als Aspekt für eine gewisse Zeit stand, doch schließlich wurde er korrumpiert. Er wollte dass lediglich der Schwarze Drachenschwarm existieren dürfe, daher war sein Ziel alle anderen Drachenschwärme (sowie Aspekte) zu vernichten. Er war sich im klaren darüber, dass er es alleine nicht mit den Drachenschwärmen aufnehmen konnte, so kam ihm die erste Invasion der Brennenden Legion doch sehr gelegen. Er machte allen Drachen/aspekten den Vorschlag, einen Teil ihrer Kräfte/Lebensenergien in ein Artefakt zu Bündeln, welches Die Drachenseele (auch Dämonenseele) genannt wurde, um damit die Brennende Legion zu besiegen. Jedoch behielt Deahtwing seine Kräfte anstatt sie dem Artefakt zuzuführen. Mit Mühen gelang es also den Drachenschwärmen die Legion zurückzuschlagen und den Frieden auf Azeroth wiederherzustellen. Doch mithilfe der Dämonenseele gelang es Deathwing die anderen Drachenschwärme zu unterwerfen und sogar nahezu den kompletten Blauen Drachenschwarm auszulöschen. Die restlichen Aspekte schafften es aber aufgrund eines Bündnisses Deathwing zu verfluchen, sodass dieser die Dämonenseele nicht mehr gegen sie einsetzen konnte, es war ihnen aber nicht möglich die Dämonenseele zu zerstören, daher wurde sie tief unter der Erde vergraben.
Damit es nicht zulange wird, schreib ich nur noch das wesentliche innerhalb der Geschichte =)

Deathwing konnte die Dämonenseele also nicht mehr benutzen, jedoch manipulierte er andere, um sie zufinden und sie in seinem Willen zu benutzen. Der Orcische Hexenmeister Nekros fand also die Dämonenseele und benutzte Sie um Alextrasza gefangen zu halten, damit ihre Jungen für die Orcs als Reittiere innerhalb des Krieges gegen die Allianz genutzt werden konnten. Rhonin (der damals wohl schlechteste Magier Dalarans ^^) kam durch einen Auftrag zur Drachenkönigin und es gelang ihm die Dämonenseele mit einem Kommunikationskristall den Deathwing erschaffen hatte, zu zerstören und den Drachen ihre vollen Kräfte wiederzugeben. So schafften Sie es Deathwing zu vertreiben. 

Krieg der Ahnen geht es noch weiter, aber das is mir für den moment zu viel^^

Nur damit ihr mal eine Geschichtliche Grundlage habt, für die, die sich loretechnisch nicht so gut auskennen

Greetz


----------



## Tuetenpenner (21. Oktober 2010)

Unflamed schrieb:


> Vlt weil des spiel kein sinn hätte wen du dich des erste mal mit Cata einloggs un die meldung erscheint das der Planet Explodiert is un alle deine Chars tot




Die stehen alle in Dalaran.^^ Wäre Todesschwinge der Übergegner von dem hier alle reden, hätte man Stormwind komplett rauspatchen und durch ein vollkommen zerstörtes Gebiet ersetzen müssen.


----------



## Marcelson (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke Blizzard kann mit der finalen Schlacht gegen Deathwing einen bogen zum nächsten Addon schlagen. Und dies würde dann entweder in den Smarragdgrünen Traum oder auf die Heimatwelt der brennenden Legion führen.



Ist Sargeras Grab nicht in den tiefen Meeren von Azeroth? Durch den Cataclysmus sind weite Teile der Welt verändert und das Grab bzw. der Kerker von Sargeras könnten beschädigt sein. Und Sargeras ist einer der mächtigsten Wesen die existiert haben!



Sollte es zu einer Schlacht gegen Deathwing kommen, so werden bestimmt die anderen Drachenaspekte mit in den Kampf einbezogen werden sowie Thrall und Malfurion. Wobei Malfurion eher beim Kampf gegen die Nagakönigin auftauchen wird.



Ich denke, das der Kampf gegen Deathwing definitiv ein mehrphasiger Kampf sein wird.


----------



## Ajune (21. Oktober 2010)

Das Grabmal von Sargeras liegt auf einer ehemals versunkenen Insel, die im Zweiten Krieg durch Gul'Dan vom Meeresboden angehoben wurde.
Sargeras selbst ist aber weder da drin begraben noch eingekerkert worden.
Soweit ich weis wurde Sargeras nur zurückgedrängt, in den Nether oder was auch immer.

Vielleicht werden aber auch die Titanen durch Deathwings Tod, falls er denn stirbt, aufmerksam auf Azeroth,
oder Kil'Jaedens Agenten informieren ihn darüber das wieder ein Drachenaspekt und somit Wächter der Welt getötet wurde.
Was Azeroth wieder zu einem leichter einzunehmenden Ziel für die Legion machen würde.


----------



## Ureg (21. Oktober 2010)

Wer sagt denn, dass man Todesschwinge am Ende tötet?!
Vieleicht bricht die Erde zusammen und er fällt mal wieder in die Tiefe? 

Und zum Thema Malygos und Blauer Drachenschwarm.
Wahrscheinlich wird es einfach einen neuen Anführer geben, Kalecos z.B. , so etwas in der Art könnte es auch im Falle des Ablebens von Todesschwinge geben, ein anderer, eventuel freundlich gesonnener Schwarzdrache übernimmt die Führung.
Todesschwinge steht nämlich für den Aspekt der Erde und wurde ledeglich durch den Einfluss alter, bösartiger Götter tief in der Erde verdorben, sprich er war also nicht immer ein Scherge und Bösewicht.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen haben die fünf Drachenaspekte ihre Macht auch nur von den Titanenlords bekommen, vorher waren sie einfache und magieunbegabte Protodrachen.
Und wer das Buch: "Der Tag des Drachens" gelesen hat, wird merken, dass Todesschwinge zwar sehr mächtig, aber auch nicht unbesiegbar ist.
Er war nur lange Zeit aufgrund der Drachenseele, auch als Dämonenseele bekannt, mächtiger als die anderen vier Aspekte.Diese wurde jedoch von Rhonin, dem Anführer der Kirin-Tor (zu bewundern in Dalaran), mit Hilfe einer Schuppe von Todesschwinge zerstört.
Somit ist Todesschwinge auch nicht viel mächtiger als Alextraza oder Nozdormu.

Abgesehen von dieser kleinen historischen Exkursion.Es wurden viele wichtige Entscheidungen und Schlachten in der Welt von Warcaft von Einzelpersonen oder kleineren Verbänden herbeigeführt (als Paradebeispiel eignet sich hier vorzüglich Kadhgar, Medivhs Lehrling), mal davon abgesehen sind unsere - Characktäre - doch mittlerweile selbst ehrfahrene Helden;
Auf ihre Kappe geht die Zerschlagung der Geißelanführer in den Pestländern, die Vernichtung der Ahn-quijrai (einer sehr dominanten Spezies im früheren Azeroth), der Tod des Illidan und einiger hochrängiger Commandanten der Brennenden Legion, der Fall des Lichkönigs selbst und für mich bisher am epischsten, die Zerschlagung  der Titanen in Ulduar und die Vernichtung eines Agenten der Schöpfer selbst: Agalon.

Also bitte, da wird der alte Drache doch auch dran glauben können, oder? =)


----------



## kylezcouzin (21. Oktober 2010)

Möcht jetz ned klugscheißen sondern nur bissl was ausbessern...

Neltharion(Todesschwinge) ist  nicht der Aspekt des Todes..

Er war der Aspekt der Erde und als er wahnsinnig geworden ist wurde er nicht mehr zu den Aspekten gezählt so wie ich es mitbekommen habe...

Neltharion hatte aus unbekannten Gründen auf einmal so nen psychischen Knick dass er dachte die Welt wäre  besser würde man die jüngeren niederen Völker vernichten und der Gedanke hat sich in ihm so ausgeweitet dass er dacht dass allein sein Schwarm die Welt beherrschen könnte und dürfte.

Den Namen Deathwing/Todesschwinge bekam er von den anderen Aspekten (Ysera, Nodormu, Malygos, Alexstrasza für diejenigen die vielleicht nicht wissen wer die Aspekte sind is ja kein Fehler).




Zu deiner Frage wie man erklären könnte ihn zu töten kann ich dir ganz leicht helfen.

Lies das Buch "Jenseits des dunklen Portals", da liegt nämlich die Antwort.

Die Antwort ist nämlich die dass Khadgar seine Metallplatten die seinen Körper  nach dem Kampf mit den anderen Aspekten zusammenhalten, die Platten sieht man auch herrlich im Cinematic Trailier, mit einem einfachen Zaubertrick verbogen hat.

Hätte er diesen verwüsteten Körper nicht würd ichd ir absolut Recht geben.

Die Diskussion hatten wir aber auch schon bei Arthas und da hat Blizz sofort die Lösung rausgespuckt: Giftgas von Untoten, welches ihn beim Tor von Angra´thar geschwächt hat

Ich glaub Blizz lässt sich da wie immer was einfallen

ansonsten

cheers


----------



## Killding (21. Oktober 2010)

DontaDella schrieb:


> Ihr vergesst da Malfurion , denkt ihr Blizzard hat in einfach so zurück geholt? ;D
> Hm, Deathwing ist sehr stark, aber er kann niemals der Stärkste Boss sein, sonst würde Blizzard dann keine Erweiterung mehr machen o,O
> Ich glaube wir müssen ihn nur verbannen!



Man könnte ihn doch durch ein Portal "schubsen" wie z. B. das  zur Scherbenwelt und es schließen..davor halt noch ein epischer kampf weil der sich ja des nicht gefallen lässt..

iwie sowas


----------



## Peloquin (21. Oktober 2010)

Sixe schrieb:


> Hey BuffedCommunity!
> 
> Mich wurmt seit einigen Tagen ein Gedanke.
> Nun kommt ja relativ bald Cataclysm raus, und Todesschwinge soll halt bezwungen werden. Jedenfalls am Ende des Addons. Gut, dacht ich mir, wird sicherlich mit dem ganzen Feuer und alles ein toller Raid. Mal 'ne Abwechslung zum vielen Schnee und Eis in Nordend.
> ...




Kann Dir folgen, aber Du musst einen Faktor im Hinterkopf behalten.....es muss irgendwie auch spielbar sein. Würdest du einen Boss tryen der Aufgrund von Wellen, Effekten und anderem Zeugs pro try 45 Minuten dauert mit T14 und GS 12500? Ich meine nimm nur mal Kacknoob barak xD In Naxx ne Pfeife, in Azjol ne Teewurst und PDK ne Teewurst auf Steroide. Ich kann mir vorstellen das der Wunsch auf einen epischen Kampf groß ist. Mir gings übriegens so mit Sindragosa. Sah in den Cinematix irgendwie super geil aus, aber der Kampf ist so najaaaa. 

Halte die Daumen das deine Vorstellungen nicht enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Orthrus (21. Oktober 2010)

Deathwing wird sterben... 
ob jetzt oder später, weiss nur Nozdormu.

"Even Deathwing will pass into time... even he will eventually be part... of my collection..."

und nebenbei halte ich Nozdormu für den mächtigsten aller Aspekte, nicht nur wegen seiner Aufgabe als Wächter der Zeit und seiner Fähigkeiten das Gefüge der Zeit selbst zu verändern...

Er ist der einzige Aspekt, bei dem sich die Titanen auf Grund seiner Macht genötigt sahen, ihm seine eigene Sterblichkeit bewusst zu machen...

Mit untoten Grüßen.


----------



## Raz0rblador (21. Oktober 2010)

Für "normal sterbliche" wie "uns", ist es eigentlich UNMÖGLICH Deathwing zu bezwingen... nicht einmal ihn zu verwunden vermögen wir.
Deathwing hat eine undurchdringliche Methrilrüstung die jegliche Magie negiert... naja normale Angriffe sind da wohl auch nutzlos.
Da werden uns wohl Alexstrasza etc. helfen müssen 
Wird sicher ein seeehr geiler Kampf


----------



## Manaori (21. Oktober 2010)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> Für "normal sterbliche" wie "uns", ist es eigentlich UNMÖGLICH Deathwing zu bezwingen... nicht einmal ihn zu verwunden vermögen wir.
> Deathwing hat eine undurchdringliche Methrilrüstung die jegliche Magie negiert... naja normale Angriffe sind da wohl auch nutzlos.
> Da werden uns wohl Alexstrasza etc. helfen müssen
> Wird sicher ein seeehr geiler Kampf




Normalsterbliche? 

Einst habe ich mit vielen anderen gegen C'thun gekämpft und ihn besiegt. Vielleicht ist er sogar tot, man munkelt. Einst besiegten wir im Schwarzfels Ragnaros, wir besiegten Nefarian, Todesschwinges Sohn, und wir besiegten Onyxia, seine Tochter. 
Dann wanderten wir weiter in die Scherbenwelt. Dort stiegen wir auf die Arakkoa, wir besiegten Lady Vashj, wir besiegten Magtheridon, und Illidan. Einige wenige schafften es sogar, Kil'Jaeden zurückzudrängen. Auch der Betrügerprinz Kael'thas stand auf unserer Liste. 
Nordend rief, wir stellten uns neuen Gefahren. Naxxramas, das in der Drachenöde neu aufblüte, Kel'thuzad, dessen untotes Leben wir dort beendeten. Ulduar, wo wir uns einem alten Gott stellten und seine Manifestation besiegten. Arthas' rechte Hand, Anub'Arak, legten wir das Handwerk. Den Aspekten Malygos, der den Verstand verloren hat, besiegten wir mit Hilfe des roten Drachenschwarms. Und letztlich den Lichkönig selbst. 
Und du wagst es, UNS als NORMALSTERBLICH zu bezeichnen?


----------



## Teysha (22. Oktober 2010)

Wisst ihr was ich episch fände? Wenn die Instanz auf Hordenseite Orgrimmar und auf Allianz Sturmwind wäre. Am Ende würde man dann mit Geschützen, Belagerungswaffen und einer Armee gegen Todesschwinge antreten. Man könnte bei Todesschwinge nur bestimmte Körperteile angreifen. Erst die Beine, dann den Schwanz etc..

Sowas fänd ich toll


----------



## Emplic (22. Oktober 2010)

ich stimme dem TE zu... 


fands schon bei arthas komisch, dass man ihn so einfach umboxen konnte!


ich hab mir nen neuen account damals gemacht und wurde von meiner 10er stamm icc durchgezogen... jeder boss auf hc ( nur arthas und sindra auf nhc ) und das, OBWOHL ich wenige stunden zuvor 80 geworden bin ( gs von 2k )

3 wochen, nachdem ich 80 war, hatte selbst ich schon den 310er drake im 10er undso weiter und sofort 


das gibt schon zu denken...


----------



## SonneBlock (22. Oktober 2010)

Der Kampf sollte wirklich man was neues bieten.. 
Die Größenskalierung wird beibehalten und wir müssen auf IHM kämpfen, die Rüstung zerknüppeln damit er ausläuft.
Oder so ähnlich :S

Bzw ausser nur auf den Boss zu einzuprügeln vielleicht die linke Kralle zu beschädigen..

Alâ Final Fantasy 10 wo man bei einigen Bossen erst einen Arm Ko-Schlagen musste damit dieser eine gefährlich Attacke zusammen mit dem anderen Arm nicht länger ausführt..


----------



## Annovella (22. Oktober 2010)

Bin vollkommen deiner Meinung und hoffe irgendwie, das man nicht gegen Deathwing kämpfen muss, denn mit der bisherigen Kampftechnik die möglich ist, kann man einen Kampf nicht gestalten um gegen soenie mächtige Figur anzukommen.


----------



## White_Sky (22. Oktober 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Bin vollkommen deiner Meinung und hoffe irgendwie, das man nicht gegen Deathwing kämpfen muss, denn mit der bisherigen Kampftechnik die möglich ist, kann man einen Kampf nicht gestalten um gegen soenie mächtige Figur anzukommen.



Hat man bei den Lichkönig und Illidan(?) auch gesagt. Todesschwinge wird sterben, genauso wie Illidan, Arthas und dem schlimmst' betroffenen Malygos! Und DEN hätte man wenigstens eine große Raidini ehren können. -.-


----------



## Elvaras459 (22. Oktober 2010)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> Ich denke wir bekommen wie im Kampf gegen Arthas wieder Support von unsern Helden.
> 
> Thrall wird sich ja einer Fortbildung bei den Elementaren unterziehn um evtl Deathwing zu bändigen. Es bleibt abzuwarten, ich selbst bin sehr gespannt auf den Kampf...immerhin hat der Kerl in 2:36min komplett Azeroth zerstört.




Also ich fände es z.B. geil wenn beim Kampf Nozdormu, Alexstraszra, Ysera und der Geist von Malygos ( welcher vielleicht seine Taten bereut ) im Kampf helfen würden oder sich in bestimmten Phasen einmischen^^ oder auch einfach Buffs von jedem Aspekt um bestimmte Situationnen überhaupt meistern zu können zudem fänd ich es richtig geil wenn man auch für kurze Zeit auf Drachen kämpfen könnte ( bitte nicht falsch verstehen auf gar keinen Fall sowas wie occu oder maly xD ) damit mein ich dass z.B. die Spieler in irgendeiner Phase auf Drachen fliegen die eine bestimmte Route automatisch abfliegen und man seine eigenen Fähigkeiten trotzdem einsetzen kann also ein hunter schießt einfach vom Rücken des Drachen weiter seine Schüsse, die Drachen der Melees würden auch in range von Deathwing fliegen u.s.w.
Ich fände es auch gut wenn Deathwing zwischen Menschen und Drachengestalt je nahc Phase wechseln würde  aber mal ganz ehrlich? ich habe mir schon soooooo unendlich viele Gedanken zu diesem Kampf gemacht, dass es hier an dieser Stelle einfach den Rahmen sprengen würde ich hoffe es wird bloß nicht son typischer Drachenkampf der auch nix besonderes hat ^^ und Arthas muss ich sagen fand ich eig ganz in Ordnung aber ich hab ihn mir auch anders vorgestellt und komischer weise muss ich sagen ich hab mir auch sowas vorgestellt dass die Todesritter ihm kurz helfen in einer Phase weil sie seinem Willen unterliegen xD naja wayne bis Deathwing kommt wird es eh nochn weilchen dauern aber ich bin mir zu 100% sicher dass er kommt er wird als Boss verfügbar sein auf jedenfall^^ Das würde sich diese "MIMIMI-Community" auch auf gar keinen Fall bieten lassen von Blizz und in dem Punkt versteh ich sie auch..... denn ich will ihm auch in den Arsch treten^^


----------



## Elvaras459 (22. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hat man bei den Lichkönig und Illidan(?) auch gesagt. Todesschwinge wird sterben, genauso wie Illidan, Arthas und dem schlimmst' betroffenen Malygos! Und DEN hätte man wenigstens eine große Raidini ehren können. -.-




Da geb ich dir Recht mit Malygos^^ das wär wirklich billig  und Blizzard ist es egal wie mächtig die Figur in der Lore is^^ wie der Kerl von Mmo-Champion schonma geschrieben hat ( kann den Namen net weiß aber dass es was mit "B" is  ) Blizzard hat kein Problem damit Kael´thas, Illidan, Kael´thas, Lady Vashj oder sogar Kael`thas zu töten und Arthas bzw. dann auch Deathwing wird es da nicht anders ergehen^^


----------



## Elvaras459 (22. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Normalsterbliche?
> 
> Einst habe ich mit vielen anderen gegen C'thun gekämpft und ihn besiegt. Vielleicht ist er sogar tot, man munkelt. Einst besiegten wir im Schwarzfels Ragnaros, wir besiegten Nefarian, Todesschwinges Sohn, und wir besiegten Onyxia, seine Tochter.
> Dann wanderten wir weiter in die Scherbenwelt. Dort stiegen wir auf die Arakkoa, wir besiegten Lady Vashj, wir besiegten Magtheridon, und Illidan. Einige wenige schafften es sogar, Kil'Jaeden zurückzudrängen. Auch der Betrügerprinz Kael'thas stand auf unserer Liste.
> ...



Du bistn Freak und ein Nerd noch dazu xD


----------



## Manaori (22. Oktober 2010)

Elvaras459 schrieb:


> Du bistn Freak und ein Nerd noch dazu xD



Ähm.... danke? 

Wollte damit nur anmerken, dass Normalsterblich jetzt nicht so ganz die richtige Bezeichnung ist. Unsre Avatare dort sind Helden. Nur so nebenbei.


----------



## White_Sky (22. Oktober 2010)

Elvaras459 schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir Recht mit Malygos^^ das wär wirklich billig  und Blizzard ist es egal wie mächtig die Figur in der Lore is^^ wie der Kerl von Mmo-Champion schonma geschrieben hat ( kann den Namen net weiß aber dass es was mit "B" is  ) *Blizzard hat kein Problem damit Kael´thas, Illidan, Kael´thas, Lady Vashj oder sogar Kael`thas zu töten und Arthas bzw. dann auch Deathwing wird es da nicht anders ergehen^^*



Lol^^
Den Satz kenne ich auf English und wollte den auch irgentwie da reinbringen. 
Den einzigen meistbekannten Kerl auf MmoChampion heißt Bouboille (richtig geschrieben?). Meinst du den?


----------



## Tokenlord (23. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt nur 2-3 Seiten gelesen aber möchte doch noch eben eine Sache dazu los werden.

Es wird hier oft gesagt das Alexstrasza in der Lage wäre Deathwing zu besiegen/töten. Auch wird Deathwind mit Malygos verglichen.
Um einmal zu verdeutlichen wie stark deren Kräfte doch auseinandergehen folgt ein kleiner Ausschnit aus der Story,
genauergesagt etwas über die sogenannte Dämonenseele (Ehemals Drachenseele).

Bevor Deathwind verdard, also in seiner Zeit als Neltharion, Aspekt der Erde, war er durchaus auf einer Machtstufe zu den anderen Aspekten.
Doch sowohl er, als auch die anderen Aspekte waren sich einer Gefahr bewusst (Hier weisst mein Gedächtnis leider Lücken auf.
Ich habe es so in Errinerung das der in der Zeit zurückgereiste Korialstrasz aka. Krasus die Drachenschwärme vor dem Angriff der brennenden Legion warnte,
und damit auch dem Eintritt Sargeras nach Azeroth. Kann das jemand bestätigen?).
Aus diesem Grund haben sich die Aspekte entschlossen, einen von Neltharion erdachten Plan zu verfolgen. Dieser stand allerdings schon längst unter dem Einfluss der alten Götter (Ihr errinnert euch? Ahn'Quiraj und Ulduar? Die Viecher mit den tuasen Mündern und Augen? ). Neltharion schuf also eine Art Artefakt, eine kleine Scheibe. Jeder der Aspekte speiste diese Scheibe mit einem Teil ihrer Macht, daher der Name Drachenseele.
Neltharion allerdings fügte nicht seine eigene Macht hinzu, sondern die eines Eredar (Daher der spätere Name, Dämonenseele). Wir reden hier nicht von einer kleinen Sache von wegen kurz mal Feuer draufpusten o.ä.
Diese Aktion hat alle Drachen enorm geschwächt (Und ausserdem ist die Dämonenseele die Schwäche aller Aspekte - mit Ausnahme von Deathwing - da sie deren eigene Macht enthält).
Deathwing hat keinerlei Kraft verloren, sondern diese vielmehr für sich genutzt. So konnte er auch spielend alle anderen Aspekte auf einmal besiegen.

Heute hat Deathwing die Dämonenseele nicht mehr. Dennoch ist er schon lange nicht mehr mit seinen Artgenossen gleichzusetzen.

Kurzum: Man nennt ihn nicht umsonst Deathwing. Alexstrasza soll ihn besiegen? Sie kann sich genauso gut gleich tot hinlegen.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (23. Oktober 2010)

Emplic schrieb:


> fands schon bei arthas komisch, dass man ihn so einfach umboxen konnte!



Auch für dich nochmal: wir sind keine Möchtegernhelden sondern Legenden. Ausserdem: was heißt hier einfach so umboxen? Wenn Tirion nicht gewesen wäre hätte man volle Kanne versagt und wär zu Arthas´ Dienern geworden, nachdem er mal eben mit einem Schlag den Raid umbolzt. Von einfach kann hier ja wohl nicht die Rede sein!


----------



## Kafka (23. Oktober 2010)

Egal wie der Kampf aussehen wird, Todesschwinge wird NICHT sterben!! Maly ist ja schliesslich auch nicht tot (wir haben ihn Besiegt aber mit sicherheit nicht getötet). Kein Aspekt kann bzw darf sterben, da verhält es sich in etwa wie mit den alten Göttern. Ist ansich ne leichte Gleichung "Ein für die Welt wichtiges Lebewesen stirbt = Mehr Chaos und Zerstörung als wir uns überhaupt vorstellen können".


----------



## koewi (23. Oktober 2010)

@tokenlord

es haben aber hier auch einige schon geschrieben, dass seine größere macht aus der dämonen-/drachenseele resultierte und da er, wie du es auch geschrieben hast, sie nicht mehr besitzt/in sich trägt/sie nicht mehr einsetzen kann, er auch nicht mehr stärker ist als andere aspekte ... ich hab mir den ganzen thread durchgelesen und wenn ich die die aussagen revue passieren lasse, wo ich mir dachte, die klingen so, als hätte da jemand ahnung, dann läuft alles darauf hinaus, dass deathwing zwar mächtig ist, aber auch nicht viel mächtiger als die anderen aspekte ...

eine frage, die mir da just in den kopf kommt: warum, wenn er doch u.U. nicht soviel stärker ist, warum kommt er dann überhaupt aus seinem loch ? nur um mal eben kurz auf die kacke zu hauen?

vielleicht fühlt er sich ja auch einfach stark genug ... wer weiß, wer weiß ... 
ich glaub atm aber eher den leuten, die sagen, dass laut lore, deathwing zwar vesentlich stärker als viele der alten obermotze ist, er aber dennoch jetzt nicht so glorifiziert werden sollte, wie es der threadersteller getan hat.

hab, wie gesagt, den ganzen thread gelesen, weil mich eigentlich die hintergrundstory ziemlich interessiert und es reicht um sich ne oberflächliche meinung zu bilden.


----------



## Tokenlord (23. Oktober 2010)

koewi schrieb:


> @tokenlord
> 
> es haben aber hier auch einige schon geschrieben, dass seine größere macht aus der dämonen-/drachenseele resultierte und da er, wie du es auch geschrieben hast, sie nicht mehr besitzt/in sich trägt/sie nicht mehr einsetzen kann, er auch nicht mehr stärker ist als andere aspekte ...


Nein er hat nichtmehr die zusätzliche Stärke. Die anderen haben allerdings (meines Wissens) ihre Kräfte weiterhin teilweise an die Dämonenseele verloren.
Deathwing ist stärker als die anderen. Möglich das sie gemeinsam in einem Kampf bestehen könnten. Allerdings ist Malygos bezwungen, und Nozdormu weiterhin irgendwo in den Flüssen der Zeit wo ihn so schnell niemand findet. Außerdem mischt er sich sogut wie nie von selber ein. Und Ysera macht derzeit auch noch ein bisschen Schönheitsschlaf.
Ja man könnte sie wohl im Smaragdgrünen Traum kontaktieren, aber auch das halte ich für unwarscheinlich. Zu Alexstasza: Hier kann ich mir ein Einmischen sehr gut vorstellen. Zumindest sie wird mit Sicherheit alles gegen Deathwing tun was sie kann. EInschließlich des Hilfesuchens bei den anderen. Wie sehr sie dabei Erfolg hat wird wohl entschiedend sein. Aber wie gesagt: Ein Aspekt allleine, kann Deathwing eher nicht das Wasser reichen.


koewi schrieb:


> ich glaub atm aber eher den leuten, die sagen, dass laut lore, deathwing zwar vesentlich stärker als viele der alten obermotze ist, er aber dennoch jetzt nicht so glorifiziert werden sollte, wie es der threadersteller getan hat.


Da stimme ich dir sogar zu. Deathwing ist ne große Nummer. Aber auch er verblasst im Vergleich zu anderen.
Bspw. die Zerstörung Azeroths. Nennen wir es lieber Beschädigung.
Wenn z.b. Sargeras persönlich nach Azeroth käme, könnte man viel mehr von einer "Zerstörung" sprechen.


----------



## Garnalem (23. Oktober 2010)

Man kann das auch so sehen: 

Es töten NICHT 10 oder 25 Spieler Todesschwinge, Malygos, Arthas etc. sondern es sind viel mehr. Nur der Einfachheit und Technik um Umsetzung halber spielt man das in einen kleinen Gruppe. Aber man kann sich vorstellen, dass man nur ein kleiner Teil einer Riesentruppe Helden ist. 

Bei einigen Gegnern ist man mit seiner Gruppe nicht allein, sondern man bekommt Unterstützung von mächtigen NPCs aus der WoW-Lore wie z. B. beim Kampf um Illidan oder Arthas.

Durch die bisherige Erfahrung und Ausrüstung ist man so mächtig, dass man mit 9 weiteren Mitstreitern es schafft, solch mächtige Gegner zu bezwingen. 

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, dass die Spieler zwar mit der Zeit mächtig geworden sind, aber die Gegner vielleicht doch nicht so mächtig sind, wie man glaubte.

Zudem nicht zu vergessen: Manche Gegner wurden nicht getötet, sondern nur besiegt: Algalon, C´Thun, Mal´Ganis usw.



Setzt eure Fantasie ein! Schließlich ist WoW doch ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel.


----------



## Eyatrian (23. Oktober 2010)

Marcelson schrieb:


> [font="'Times New Roman"]
> [/font]
> 
> Ich denke, das der Kampf gegen Deathwing definitiv ein mehrphasiger Kampf sein wird.



ACH NE!


----------



## Eyatrian (23. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Normalsterbliche?
> 
> Einst habe ich mit vielen anderen gegen C'thun gekämpft und ihn besiegt. Vielleicht ist er sogar tot, man munkelt. Einst besiegten wir im Schwarzfels Ragnaros, wir besiegten Nefarian, Todesschwinges Sohn, und wir besiegten Onyxia, seine Tochter.
> Dann wanderten wir weiter in die Scherbenwelt. Dort stiegen wir auf die Arakkoa, wir besiegten Lady Vashj, wir besiegten Magtheridon, und Illidan. Einige wenige schafften es sogar, Kil'Jaeden zurückzudrängen. Auch der Betrügerprinz Kael'thas stand auf unserer Liste.
> ...





Mein ich doch auch !

Normalsterbliche sind z. die Wachen in den Hauptstädten, aber die Spieler sind eindeutig keine davon.


----------



## Melz (23. Oktober 2010)

Wie jetzt auf der Blizzcon bekannt gegeben wurde werden im Boss kampf alle Aspekte zusammen mit dem Raid gegen Deathwing kämpfen und den Platz des Aspekten der Erde ,der ja mal deathwing war, wird Thrall übernehmen und den Aspekt der Magier Kalecgos oder wie man den schreibt  also erste ausblicke auf den Bosskampf


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Oktober 2010)

Ihr habt jetzt jede einzelne Seite darüber diskutiert das / ob Todesschwinge zu stark wäre etc und man könnte jetzt schon sagen das er besiegt wird und der Kampf iiiiirgendwie in die Lore gepresst wird.

Aber überlegt mal bevor ihr rumheult wie billig die Encounter sind: Blizzard hat auch keinen Spaß daran ihre schöne Lore zu misshandeln


----------



## White_Sky (23. Oktober 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Nein er hat nichtmehr die zusätzliche Stärke. Die anderen haben allerdings (meines Wissens) ihre Kräfte weiterhin teilweise an die Dämonenseele verloren.



Nein. Die Aspekte haben ihre Macht zurück erhalten, als die Dämonenseele zerstört wurde.


----------



## Tokenlord (23. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Nein. Die Aspekte haben ihre Macht zurück erhalten, als die Dämonenseele zerstört wurde.


Gut in dem Fall muss ich sagen dass mir kein logischer Grund einfällt warum Deathwing noch eine Gefahr darstellt xD


----------



## Captn.Pwn (23. Oktober 2010)

wie genau der kampf wird kann ich nicht sagen,
aber laut blizzcon (spoiler vorsicht) könnte das ende folgendes sein:
Kalecgos als Aspekt der Magie,
Thrall als Aspekt der Erde,
Alexstraza als Aspekt des Lebens
usw. verbannen/töten/nehmen ihm seine kräfte am ende nachdem man ihn auf 10% der so geklopft hat

könnte äußerst episch werden


----------



## KillerBee666 (23. Oktober 2010)

meisterkidi schrieb:


> ich zieh mal so n fazit:
> 2 götter
> 1 (untoten) könig
> 1 dämonen held (illidan)
> ...



2Götter = Nur Hirn bzw Manifestationen.
der LK naja.. eig ham wir nur arthas gekillt der Helm hat immernoch macht die jetzt Bolvar nutzt
Illidan.. haha hes a noob!!!^^
Kiljeaden haben wir zurückgedrengt durchs portal
Algalon ist auch nicht tot oder? Hab den kampf nie gemacht aber... (bin kein raider) haut er net ab sagt das er sich getäuscht hat und hinterlässt einfach den loot oda so?
4 Titanen in Ulduar? Aehm.. sind die net auch nachdem man sie besiegt freundlich? Und eig nur unfreundlich weil sie von Joggi gehirngewaschen wurden? Bei joggi helfen die 4 Doch sogar irgendwie (auch hier, selbst nie geamcht nur was ich gehört habe)

Alles in allem haben wir also wenige wirklich gekillt... und vorallem um nochmal zu deinen Titanen zu kommen, das sind nicht die "Titanen titanen" sondern eher Titanen im sinne von MANN sind die groß oder? oO


----------



## KodiakderBär (23. Oktober 2010)

da blizz auf der con gesagt hat das kalecgos der neue aspekt der magie sein wird is woll glaub ich klar das malygos endweder hinüber ist oder seine macht verlohren hat, von deathwing is bekannt das er seit dem krieg der ahnen nich mehr als erdwächter unterwegs ist sondern als das was er jetz ist und sein kompleter schwarm aht mitgespielt

dann wurde von den blizzboys gesagt das thrall endlich ne großartigere wichtigere rolle bekommen soll und beim finalen kampf gegen deathwing mindestens temporär die mächte des erdwächters haben. ysera wird beim kampf auch woll dabei sein denn wach is sie in cata ja wieda (soll nen stehplatz unter nordrassil haben und son cast zaubern (bild findet ma irgend wo hier auf buffed) was mit nozdormu sein wird weis zur zeit keine sau allerdings vermute ich da blizz angekündigt hat den krieg der ahnen als ne hdz inni rauszuballern kanns gut sein das dadurch am ende nozdormu auch mitspielt

sin also alle 5 aspekte dann im kampf gegen deathwing vorhanden
alexstraza= leben
ysera= smaragrüner traum
Nozdormu= Zeit
Kalegos= Magie
Thrall= Erde

dazu kommen wieder die altbekannten helden also wir und das die hauptarbeit wieder unsere sein wird ist klar^^ aber vielleicht macht blizz es auch ganz einfach so das deathwing 1milliarde life hat und wir dem dann nur sagen wir einfach ma 100mille abziehen müssen dann spielen die aspekte mit dem und hauen ihn um. wir haben unseren epischen kampf und alle sind glücklich das die lore heile geblieben ist

naja alles ist möglich warten wir einfach ab 

gruß kodi
ps. rechtschreib und sonstige grammatik fehler dürfen behalten werden^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (23. Oktober 2010)

Btw warum sind die Aspekte eig So komisch? Ich meine Erde ist iwi das einzige element dadrunter? Wäre net Erde Feuer Luft wasser und als 5tes vieleicht noch leben das Logischte? (Ich frag mal so dumm, ist mir shcon klar das das ein wenig spät kommt da die lore so steht.. aber wieso steht sie so xD


----------



## Blackietheradras (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss sagen, herr autor, genau das selber fragte ich mich auch, ich hab mir den Kopf darüber zerbrochen, aber wer weiss, vielleicht muss man diesmal gar nicht gegen ihn kämpfen, cata verändert ja ganz wow... und sonst helfen uns ja ein paar der grösseren Helden WoW`s, Thrall oder sonst wer, gibt ja einige...
Oder es ist wie bei meiner selbst erfundenen Ini, bzw. Raid, das uns ein mächtiger Held mit noch mächtigeren Buffs versehrt, +1000% Schaden oder so...
PS: Malygos ist, vermute ich nicht tot, das wäre für Azeroth von weitreichenden Folgen wie weissnichtwas, er ist der Wöchter der Magie
 	Yogg`Saron konnten wir wohl nur töten weil er so arrogannt war und dachte seine Wachen übernehmen alles und weil wir sein Hirn zersrören 	konnten.
C´thun war sowieso geschwächt.
Aber es ist schon so, wenn ich mir die Buffs von manchen Gegenständen der Stufe 85 ansehe(im Internet oder Wow direkt ersichtlich) dann muss ich sagen, Blizzard, verschiess nicht dein Pulver, du willst uns doch nicht mit lvl 100 Sargeras töten lassen?vielleicht wird Neltharion aber ja auch mal wieder ein 40er Raid (unwahrscheinlich, aber möglich)

Grüsse Blàckìe-Theradras-Horde-Blutelfe-Jägerin


----------



## Tomo1994 (24. Oktober 2010)

Also....
Es ist definitiv so, dass Deathwing etwas stärker ist als ein einzelner Aspekt.
Dennoch ist seine Macht nicht zu vergleichen mit der eines alten Gottes der in voller Größe und Macht gegen uns kämpft.
C'thun ist definitiv tot, als wir gegen ihn gekämpft haben war er schon geschwächt aber wir haben den rest von ihm somit in die Hölle befördert.
Ein Teil seines Geistes verbindet sich in Cata mit seinem treuesten Diener Chogall, aber er als Gott ist tot.
Yogg'saron schläft erstmal nur ne Weile...
Über die andren 2 Götter weiß man nicht viel bescheid, außer das Blizz einen für Cata angekündigt hat und wenn dieser angekündigte nicht der Gott ist der vermutlich unter Tirisfal liegt (man siehe Warcraftgeschichte, als die Hochelfen sich von den Nachtelfen trennten und neues Land besiedelten wurden einige ihrer Magier nach ein paar Jahren verrückt weil sie in Tirisfal gelebt haben).
Desweiter sind auch Archimonde tot, genauso wie Nerzhul tot ist (ja ich spreche von nerzhul nicht von arthas), die Macht in seiner Rüstung bleibt, woraufhin Bolvar wohl auch irgendwann verrückt wird aber Nerzhul als Wesen ist tot.
Bevorstehen könnten uns aufjedenfall nochmal Kiljeaden in seiner vollen Macht, sowie ein weiterer Gott und natürlich Sargeras wobei das dann wohl ziemlich übertrieben wäre 

Aber btt Deathwing sollte legbar sein mit der Hilfe der Aspekten und Thrall.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (24. Oktober 2010)

WARNUNG!!!! WALL OF TEXT

so vornherein erstmal ... deathwing ist der stärkste aspekt. alle anderen aspekte sind durch die dämonenseele geschwächt worden ... da aber deathwing als einzigster keine kraft reingelegt hatte, ist er stärker als alle anderen aspekte ... auch nach der zerstörung sind alle noch geschwächt. das heißt, de facto IST deathwing aktuell der stärkste aspekt ... vllt ändert sich das mit cata aber aktuell ist er echt der stärkste (mit außnahme der alten götter natürlich)

so btt: ich hätte folgende idee 
... in der ersten phase kämpfen wir gegen den altbekannten Lord Daval Prestor, welcher mit magie angreift (pyroblast, frostbolt und co) ... nachdem wir eine entsprechende Anzahl an HP runtergekloppt haben (so zwischen 25-30%) verwandelt er sich in die Drachengestalt und wir werden auf seinen Rücken geportet. Dort tauchen dann immer wieder zufällige mobs auf (schattenhammerkultisten, schware jungdrachen, etc) die sofort focus dmg brauchen (ca alle 40 sekunden oder einmal pro minute) ... Es schießen auch zufällige Lavafontänen aus seinem Rücken denen man ausweichen muss da man sonst 80% life weniger hat (tja ... nix für movementkrüppel) ... wenn deathwing dann zwischen 30-40% ist (ALLES variabel ) fallen wir von seinem Rücken und werden für eine zeit betäubt ... in der zeit kommen dann storywendungen wie der auftritt der anderen aspekte (ich bevorzuge NUR alextrasza^^) ... nach ein paar verbalen kämpfen, fängt alextrasza an deathwing zu tanken und wir müssen (bedroht von einer feueraura um deathwing ... heiler brauchen in der phase auch arbeit^^) deathwing dann den rest geben, bevor alextrasza stirbt (sie wird von npcs untertstützt ... nicht oft aber sie wird unterstützt) ... nachdem deathwing besiegt wurde (BESIEGT nicht getötet) erkennt er, dass er zu viel schaden angerichtet hat und eines aspektes nicht mehr würdig ist und übergibt seine macht in einem cinematic an thrall (der während des Kampfes noch dazugekommen ist) ... ENDE

nicht gerade extrem episch, aber so kann man deathwing auf geplanter größe lassen (wer will schon freiwillig gnom werden ) ohne groß storytechnisch probleme zu kriegen (gut bis auf das ende aber wie gesagt: ALLES ist variabel )


----------



## koewi (24. Oktober 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> so vornherein erstmal ... deathwing ist der stärkste aspekt. alle anderen aspekte sind durch die dämonenseele geschwächt worden ... da aber deathwing als einzigster keine kraft reingelegt hatte, ist er stärker als alle anderen aspekte ... auch nach der zerstörung sind alle noch geschwächt. das heißt, de facto IST deathwing aktuell der stärkste aspekt ... vllt ändert sich das mit cata aber aktuell ist er echt der stärkste (mit außnahme der alten götter natürlich)



es wurde jetzt schon mehrmals darauf hingewiesen, dass die aspekte nach der zerstörung der dämonen-/drachenseele ihre macht zurück erhalten haben ... also ist er höchstwahrscheinlich nicht stärker. aber vielleicht hast du ja die textstelle aus dem entsprechenden buch der lore zur hand, damit du deine these untermauern kannst .

naja mich würde es zumindest interessieren  hat mir eigentlich gefallen, hier in dem thread das wichtigste aus der lore zu dem thema zu erfahren.


----------



## Drentahl (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es euch aufgefallen ist, aber die Bücher sind nicht 100% Lorekonform, es gibt Fehler


----------



## White_Sky (24. Oktober 2010)

Drentahl schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es euch aufgefallen ist, aber die Bücher sind nicht 100% Lorekonform, es gibt Fehler



Jepp. 

Achtung mögliche Spoilergefahr!

Im Buch 'Arthas' steht drauf, dass Arthas im Traum Ner'zhul und seine Menschlichkeit getötet hat und nur er selbst jetzt der Lichkönig ist. Und in Eiskrone? Man sollte Arthas Herz aufsuchen, weil da noch ein Funken Menschlichkeit drinnen gewesen ist. Wird jedoch auch von Arthas zerstört und in Hallen der Reflektion sagt Uther, dass Arthas' letzte Menschlichkeit seine böse Seite davon abhält, Azeroth zu vernichten.. WTF?! Doppelfail.

Und im Buch 'Sturmgrimm' (ok ich hab keine WoW-Romane gelesen, hab das wichtigste aus'm Internet, deswegen bin ich hier genau unsicher) heiratet Tyrande Malfurion (oder auch anders rum), obwohl Nachtelfen normalerweise nicht heiraten.(?)  

EDIT: (Hier auch Unsicherheit) Auch sollte laut Eranikus ein alter Gott den smaragtgrünen Traum korrumpiert haben und jetzt in der Scherbenwelt, war Anzu der Rabengott (erfährt man bei der Druiden Flugquest) der Grund für den Albtraum, weil er die Herrschaft über den Traum haben wollte und wir ihn deshalb in den Sethekhallen beschwören und umlegen mussten. Und jetzt ist es Xavius?! WTF?!?!? Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden, bei meinen Fehlern?


----------



## Durbem (24. Oktober 2010)

Kurz vorweg: Ich hab nicht alle Seiten gelesen, aber so das wichtigste heruasgelesen. Also, dass Deathwing SEHR mächtig ist. 
Beim lesen kam mir ein Gedanke auf.

Bolvar ist ja nun der Lich König. Blizzard bestätigte (ich glaube im allgemeinen Q&A Planel für WOW), dass Ner'zhul tot ist. Somit ist Bolvar ja gänzlich unkorrumpiert.
Ich denke, es wäre in seinem Sinne, die Geißel zu einer Art Waffe des Guten zu benutzen, insofern dies überhaupt möglich ist bzw. er die Kontrolle über die Geißel besitzt.
Onyxia und Nefarian sind ja tot, nicht wahr? Ebenso wie diejenigen Schwarzdrachen bei Sartharion und co.
Gut, Leichenschändung ist vielleicht nicht das, was einem ehemaligen Allianzstreiter (Bolvar) gefällt, jedoch würde es hier ein notwendiges Übel sein um ein größeres Übel zu beseitigen oder zumindest dabei zu helfen.

Worauf ich also hinausmöchte: Könnte Deathwing von seinen einstigen schwarzen Kindern mit"hilfe" der Geißel verraten werden und somit ein völlig neuer Drachenaspekt entstehen bzw. eine Drachenart, den Glutwyrmen sehr ähnlich?

PS: Ich habe leider keinen der Romane gelesen, bin also loretechnisch nicht so bewandert, wie die meisten hier^^ bin kritikfähig


----------



## Artemos (24. Oktober 2010)

Durbem schrieb:


> Onyxia und Nefarian sind ja tot, nicht wahr? Ebenso wie diejenigen Schwarzdrachen bei Sartharion und co.
> Gut, Leichenschändung ist vielleicht nicht das, was einem ehemaligen Allianzstreiter (Bolvar) gefällt, jedoch würde es hier ein notwendiges Übel sein um ein größeres Übel zu beseitigen oder zumindest dabei zu helfen.
> 
> Worauf ich also hinausmöchte: Könnte Deathwing von seinen einstigen schwarzen Kindern mit"hilfe" der Geißel verraten werden und somit ein völlig neuer Drachenaspekt entstehen bzw. eine Drachenart, den Glutwyrmen sehr ähnlich?



Hmm Naja...... ich sag mal *Spoiler*:















Nefarian und Onyxia wuren bereits wieder belebt. Levle auf 85 und du wirst schon sehn


----------



## Durbem (25. Oktober 2010)

Artemos schrieb:


> Hmm Naja...... ich sag mal *Spoiler*:



Ach mist...  Da denkt man einmal man hat nen Geistesblitz... ^^


----------



## Nephestus (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde ja das Kämpfe gegen Drachen so richtig fett sein müssen..

so wie hier in diesem kommenden game^^

gegen den is selbst deathwing ein wellensittich...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pX8GJcGIVbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






spass..

lg


----------



## Zizzle (25. Oktober 2010)

Nun gut es folgt eine kleine Aufzählung ^_-

1. Deathwing mächtiger als andere Aspekte?
Anhand der zerstörten Dämonenseele nein, allerdings scheint ihr seine Rüstung leicht zu vernachlässigen, daher ist er vllt. nicht stärker, aber wesentlich widerstandsfähiger.

2. Bücher sind nicht lorekonform?
Naja zum Teil. Blizzard gibt die Bücher in Auftrag, die Autoren schreiben, und Blizzard segnet bzw. gleicht es mit ihrer Version ab. Das da mal Unstimmigkeiten aufkommen, ist klar, allerdings kann man davon ausgehen, dass das, was in den Büchern steht, zu min. 98% mit der Blizzard Lore übereinstimmt (Ich schätze die 2% restlichen Prozent werden von Activision für eventuelle Marketingstrategien verwendet ^_-)

3. Der Kampf mit allen anderen Aspekten?
Von der Grundidee her, durchaus möglich, jedoch wäre dann der Kampf ohne eine wirkliche Herausforderung für uns als Helden, ich denke mal, dass min. ein Aspekt aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht teilnimmt/stark geschwächt ist, weil sonst, könnten wir auch während dem Kampf ma "afklo" gehen.

Greetz


----------



## trboss89 (26. Januar 2011)

wie schon ein paar mal erwähnt schätzen hier einige den kampf gegen den erdewächter wohl ein bisschen zu hoch ein...
es ist richtiger hat die dämonenseele gehabt...die war aber nur so mächtig weil sie die kraft ALLER aspekte vereinte...davon abgesehn gibts die ja nu eh nicht mehr...
was seine rüstung angeht müssen einige die bücher nochmal richtig lesen...er trägt sie nicht weil er sonst vor macht platzt sondern weil sein geist und seine kräftekorrumpiert wurden (er ist/war erdwächter und die andeutungen im buch sagen das es wohl irgend ein übel im herzen azeroths ist das ihn wahnsinnig gemacht hat) er hat also durch nichts zusätzliche macht zur verfügung ausser die kräfte des erdenwächters...
nein, er trägt die rüstung vielmehr weil sein geist, seine kräfte und folglich auch sein körper korrumpiert ist...seine drachenhaut hält dieser zerstörung nicht stand und deswegen hält die rüstung aus unschmelzbaren material (ich glaube es nannte sich adamantium) seinen körper zusammen...es wird in der buchreihe krieg der ahnen mehrfach beschrieben das seine haut aufreisst und heisse lava aus seinem körper strömt...hätte er die rüstung nicht würde er wahrscheinlich "dahinschmelzen"...so gesehn würde ein bosskampf höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem zerschlagen der rüctung entschieden werden...wer weiss was blizzard sich ausdenkt...auf jeden fall kann man noch sagen das deathwing nicht so schrecklich stark ist....es haben ja immerhin auch relativ schwache gegner gegen ihn gekämpft..auch wenn sie ihn nicht besiegt haben...so zum beipiel der oberste häuptling der oger...ja die rede ist von "Gruul" der mächtigste der "Gronns"- der mächtigsten Oger...er hat es mit entsprechender Motivation geschafft Neltharion ziemlich auf die pelle zu rücken...und so stark is der ja nun nicht...des weiteren haben das selbe auch Korialstrasz ein "einfacher" roter Drache, und ebenfalls ein roter drache, auch Tyranastrasz gegen ihn gekämpft und nicht unbeachtlich...tyranastrasz muss man dabei noch anrechnen das er als er gegen ihn antrat schon sehr sehr alt war..selbst für einen drachen und sehr geschwächt durch die orks des drachenmals....korialstrasz seinerseits war als er gegen den schhwarzen kämpfte auch geschwächt durch seine "gespaltene persönlichkeit"

somit sollte deathwing für raids die es mit den zwei engsten vertrauten sargeras aufgenommen haben, einen der zwei mächtigsten nachtelfen getötet haben, den obersten der dks gefrostet haben und schließlich einen meiner meinung nach sehr mächtigen aspekt getötet haben keine größere herausforderung sein...eigtl müsste meiner meinung nach ein yogg saron oder ein ragnaros viel mächtiger sein als sein geflügelter vertreter an der erdoberfläche...

ich finde um sich einen eindruck über machtverhältnisse wie sie eigtl sein sollten zu verschaffen sind die drei bücher der ahnenkriege ganz hilfreich...

lg

Kalimdobal


----------



## Dabow (26. Januar 2011)

[font=arial, sans-serif]Raegwyn wird Todesschwinge irgendwann solo machen ![/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif][/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]sofern kein Enrage !!![/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif][/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]Nerf Enrage ! ... PLX[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]**********************[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]btT : Todesschwinge wird wieder keinen LEGENDÄREN Abgang bekommen.[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]Blizzard halt ! Ist der eine Encounter tot, erfinden wir halt fix nen neuen ! [/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Magrotus (26. Januar 2011)

>DieKuh< schrieb:


> Wo genau liegt jetzt die Diskussionsbasis in diesem Thread? Ich versteh nicht was du uns mitteilen wolltest, nur dass die Kämpfe gegen Illidan und Arthas simpel waren aber ansonsten hab ich nur blah gelesen.



Hm, du verstehst scheinbar nicht viel, wenn du Texte liest, wenn nicht alles deutlich auf der Oberfläche verortet ist.


----------



## nemø (26. Januar 2011)

Schwanzschlag, Atem nicht im Feuer stehen, auf die Adds aufpassen und wenn Drachenschwarm Y zur Hilfe kommt noch Mount-kampf beherrschen!


----------



## Dabow (26. Januar 2011)

Nephestus schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Das Video ist so sau geil !
Der Boss, allein wie er da angeflogen kommt !
Hammer ...


----------



## Alpax (27. Januar 2011)

Vlt. hat sich Alexstrasza ja von der Niederlage im Schattenhochland erholt und hilft uns übelst. 

Vlt. werden wir Neltharion nicht töten sondern verbannen, einkerkern und schwächen sodass er flieht ... wer weiss

Ich würde mir da noch keine allzu grossen Gedanken machen ...




Aber wie schon einige Vorposter angemerkt haben, haben wir schon andere bedeutende Figuren der Lore gekillt ... 

und wer weiss vlt. stehen wir eines Tages auch vor Sargeras ... was willte das als Melee an einem massiven Bronzenen Riesentitanen rumhauen .. dem kratzt du gerade mal die Rüssi an


----------



## Pectus (27. Januar 2011)

Alpax schrieb:


> .. dem kratzt du gerade mal die Rüssi an



Dasselbe dachte ich auch als Apple das kratzfeste Frontdisplay des iPhone4 vorstellte, heute fehlen noch zwei kleine Kratzer von Kinderfingernägel damit ichs wie ein Knäckebrot mittig durchbrechen kann.


----------



## Versace83 (27. Januar 2011)

Pectus schrieb:


> Dasselbe dachte ich auch als Apple das kratzfeste Frontdisplay des iPhone4 vorstellte, heute fehlen noch zwei kleine Kratzer von Kinderfingernägel damit ichs wie ein Knäckebrot mittig durchbrechen kann.



Benutzt du das auf dem Bau? ^^ Meins sieht noch fast aus wie neu.... aber zum Thema, viele hatten gehofft dass Arthas, quasi auch eine Legende, nicht stirbt. Und falls doch soll es sehr episch sein. Beides war nicht so wirklich der Fall. Ich denke dieses Mal wird es aehnlich sein, dass wieder viele von dem Endkampf gegen DW enttaeuscht sein werden... wenn es denn zu einem solchen kommen wird, wer weiss


----------



## Theopa (27. Januar 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> Schwanzschlag, Atem nicht im Feuer stehen, auf die Adds aufpassen und wenn Drachenschwarm Y zur Hilfe kommt noch Mount-kampf beherrschen!



Das ist wohl das warscheinlichste. Dazu noch 2-3 "epische" Videos und fertig. 
Kämpfe gegen Drachen sind eben so unglaublich ausgelutscht....

Naja, vllt. kommt ja doch eine glorreiche neue Idee, bezweifle ich aber.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. Januar 2011)

Wir haben bisher:




2 Götter

2 Direkte Untergebene alter Götter (Raggi + Al`Akir)

Diverse Lieutnants der Titanen (Die wahrscheinlich mächtiger waren als Azeroths alte Götter)

Einen Gesandten der Titanen

1 Drachenaspekt

2 Kinder eines Drachenaspekts (Nef und Ony)

um die 8 oder 9 Trollgötter

Eine Schülerin von Azshara

Den mächtigsten Blutelfenmagus der Geschichte

Ein Konglomerat aus dem fähigsten Paladin der Silberhand und dem Geist des grössten Dunkelschamanen und Hexenmeisters der Geschichte

14 Fraktionschefs

Einen echt fiesen Ex-Dämonenjäger

Die Nummer 2 der brennenden Legion

64 laufende Meter Wurm (Ouro + Magmaw + 1st Boss PdK2nd Encounter)

Einen schwerst schizophrenen Ogermagier



Einen 90 Meter hohen Gronn im Wachstum

Den König der Oger samt Hofnarren

sowie ca. drölfmillionen Wichtel zerlegt, und uns nicht gescheut einen schwerstbehinderten Drachen aufs Maul zu geben. Ich glaube, den alten Deathwing packen wir auch noch =)


----------



## Avolus (28. Januar 2011)

Melz schrieb:


> Wie jetzt auf der Blizzcon bekannt gegeben wurde werden im Boss kampf alle Aspekte zusammen mit dem Raid gegen Deathwing kämpfen und *den Platz des Aspekten der Erde ,der ja mal deathwing war, wird Thrall übernehmen* und den Aspekt der Magier Kalecgos oder wie man den schreibt  also erste ausblicke auf den Bosskampf



Finde ich unlogisch, da der schwarze Drachenschwarm => Neltharion seine Macht von einem Titanen bekommen hatte.
Genauso wie die anderen Aspekte auch.
Ist ja nicht so, dass Thrall dann bei Todesschwinge einen Gegenstand lootet und Aspekt der Erde wird.

Aber schauen wir mal was passiert, ist ja noch eine ganze Weile hin..


----------

